# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Us et coutumes de CPC

## Clad

Ce post ne sera plus mis a jour, sauf pour dire que Boulon a un gros nez parce que je peux pas resister a coller ca sur un topic pinned.

Salut les gens,

Ca fait pas bien longtemps que je suis ici et je remarque quand meme que plusieurs memes ont eu le temps d'apparaitre.

Moi les memes c'est un truc qui me fait pas mal rigoler, je me propose donc d'en etre l'historien via ce topic. D'une part, pour ne pas oublier les memes passes, et d'autre part comme reference facile pour que le nouveau qui debarque puisse saisir et memer comme un pro.

Donc je commence, n'hesitez pas a signaler les memes que je manque ou a ajouter des precisions. (auteur, topic d'origine, voir lien direct sur la page de topic d'origine)

Les memes de canard:

- Boulon est un sadique qui adore ban. Je sais pas d'ou ca vient, c'etait la avant que j'arrive.

- La NDS et le disque dur de DakuTenshi. Origine: Dakutenshi poste dans le topic de la loose le vol de sa NDS et d'un disque dur portable alors qu'il etait a moitie dans les vappes. L'episode lui est occasionellement rappelle.

- La maglite. Origine: le topic du gros con du jour. Une Maglite est la solution universelle a tous vos problemes.

- Tu veux un pin's ? Origine: Pas pelomar. Quand quelqu'un semble fier de lui, on lui propose un pin's.

- "Go pve les chialeuses !", utilise sur les serveurs de jeux et dans le forum jeux en ligne. Utilisee pour la premiere fois par Elendor, puis repris.

- "Plus que 30mn". Quand il y a une deadline (reelle ou fictive) elle arrive toujours a echeance dans 30mn. De meme qu'il y a une heure elle devait s'arreter 30mn plus tard et que dans une heure il restera toujours 30mn.

- Le drapeau breton. Toute complainte envers le magazine, la moderation, les redacteurs, ect... doit etre accompagne d'un drapeau breton.

- 2/10. La note de tout troll ou toute tentative de troll.

- Rom meurt a la fin. Le spoil universel pour tout. plus ou moins equivalent de "et a la fin, ils meurent tous" ou "C'est le fils de Dark Vador".

Les memes generaux qui reviennent ici:

- Chuck Norris. Un meme tres populaire du net, voir les ChuckNorrisFacts.

----------


## le faucheur

Go pve les chialeuses ! La celebre réplique sur TF2 du non moins tristement celebre Elendor....

----------


## Akodo

Heu, c'est quoi des "memes" ?
C'est une rengaine qui revient souvent sur le fofo ?
Sinon y a :
"Ron il meurt à la fin" référence à la fin hypothétique de HP.

----------


## le faucheur

> Heu, c'est quoi des "memes" ?
> C'est une rengaine qui revient souvent sur le fofo ?


C'est ca. Genre le coup de la maglite.

----------


## gripoil

Intelligent c'est comme Gripoil mais a l'envers.

Maxwell, topic du server CSS quand il m'en foutais plein la tronche!

----------


## Clad

> "Ron il meurt à la fin" référence à la fin hypothétique de HP.


Euh, ca vient d'ici/c'est particulierement utilise ici ca ?

Il me semble que ca vient du blog de boulet a la base non ?




> Go pve les chialeuses !


Ah ca revient souvent ? Je l'ai jamais lu ici moi.

----------


## le faucheur

Ah sinon il y aussi : les fleches indiquent la direction.
Vanne sur Maxwell a propos du fait qu'il avait dit que les fleches des teleporteurs indiquait la direction.

----------


## Clad

> Intelligent c'est comme Gripoil mais a l'envers.


Pareil, je me souviens pas l'avoir vu revenir souvent.

----------


## le faucheur

> Euh, ca vient d'ici/c'est particulierement utilise ici ca ?
> 
> Il me semble que ca vient du blog de boulet a la base non ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ca revient souvent ? Je l'ai jamais lu ici moi.


Carrement, on arrete pas de ce le balancer dans TF2 et dans le forum deux jeux online.

----------


## Clad

> Ah sinon il y aussi : les fleches indiquent la direction.
> Vanne sur Maxwell a propos du fait qu'il avait dit que les fleches des teleporteurs indiquait la direction.


Ah oui je me souviens l'avoir deja lu celui la. Tu peux etre un peu plus precis sur l'origine/l'utilisation ?




> Carrement, on arrete pas de ce le balancer dans TF2 et dans le forum deux jeux online.


Ok, j'ajoute.

----------


## le faucheur

> Ah oui je me souviens l'avoir deja lu celui la. Tu peux etre un peu plus precis sur l'origine/l'utilisation ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, j'ajoute.


Ben je l'explique juste en dessous, c'est une remarque de Maxwell a propos de teleporteurs, et depuis tout le monde n'arrete pas de lui balancer.
(mais ils lui ont retire sont titre de master teleporteur, sniff)

----------


## Clad

Mais les teleporteurs de quoi ? D'un jeu video en particulier ? Enfin je veux dire, ca a ete dit dans quel contexte ? Et pourquoi c'est drole ? (ca provient d'un jeu ou les fleches indiquent pas la destination du teleporteur ?)

----------


## gripoil

Ouah putain Clad il a pas assez dormis :D

----------


## le faucheur

> Ouah putain Clad il a pas assez dormis :D


Je crois oui.

----------


## Clad

> Ouah putain Clad il a pas assez dormis :D


J'ai assume les consequences de ma tentative infructueuse d'endormissant et en ai tire les consequences en me retirant defintivement de mon lit.

C'etait il y a deux jours.

Donc oui je commence a etre fatigue, je crois que je vais devoir me parjurer.

Edit: Comme je suis trop balaise ! Sans m'en rendre compte je suis meme pas hors sujet, cette replique aussi c'est un meme.

----------


## gripoil

> parjurer.


Go dictionnaire de grand mere!  ::mellow::  :inculte:

----------


## le faucheur

> Mais les teleporteurs de quoi ? D'un jeu video en particulier ? Enfin je veux dire, ca a ete dit dans quel contexte ? Et pourquoi c'est drole ? (ca provient d'un jeu ou les fleches indiquent pas la destination du teleporteur ?)


C'est dans TF2, les ingénieurs posent des teleporteur, une entrée et une sortie, et il y a une fleche au dessus de l'entrée qui indique la direction du portail de sortie !
Et depuis que Maxwell a fait la remarque, tout le monde l'emmerde avec !
Alors ensuite je ne sais pas pourquoi ils l'emmerde avec ca (je trainais plus sur le forum a ce moment la), mais en tout cas ca fait rire tout le monde....

----------


## Clad

> :inculte:


Parjure. n. m. Se dit d'une personne qui revient sur sa parole. ex: "Si je suis elu, j'augmenterais le remboursement public des lunettes" (Nicolas S., 2007)

----------


## gripoil

> Parjure. n. m. Se dit d'une personne qui revient sur sa parole. ex: "Si je suis elu, j'augmenterais le remboursement public des lunettes" (Nicolas S., 2007)


Excellent  :^_^: 
Sinon non les grosses vannes de maxwell sur moi on les voit plus... plus depuis que le serveur css est raplapla en fait... "Gripoil et pelo ils arrettent pas de slapper"
"Les customs c'est de la mayrde"
"Pourquoi y'a breakfloor dans le mapcycle?!!"

----------


## Kahn Lusth

2/10

Mais au moins ça signifie bien que la Bretagne doit être indépendante!

----------


## greenflo

Il y a également la règle dite du "Drapeau breton" qui veut que toute réclamation sur la qualité du magasine où des news soit accompagné d'une menace de désabonnement et d'une image d'un drapeau breton.

Ca vient d'un membre qui avait critiqué les news de Rabot, avait menacé de se désabonner et avait accompagné son post d'une image de drapeau breton, qui n'avait pas grand chose à foutre ici.

----------


## Makura

> Euh, ca vient d'ici/c'est particulierement utilise ici ca ?
> 
> Il me semble que ca vient du blog de boulet a la base non ?



"Ron dies", depuis avant la sortie du dernier Harry Potter... A priori ça vient de 4chan, fournisseur officiel de memes internet depuis sa création. Ou si ça n'en vient pas, ça a été repris dessus tellement vite que plus personne ne connaît la vraie origine, c'est souvent comme ça là-bas. Et oui, même ici, c'est particulièrement utilisé dès qu'on parle de spoiler.

Sinon, y a le :doublenelson: ou l'image de Nelson des Simpsons (en double  ::P:  ) qui marche bien aussi ^^

----------


## rOut

Tout dépend de l'âge qu'elle a, mais on peut peut être considérer que Tink en est une ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Doric

> Ca fait pas bien longtemps que je suis ici et je remarque quand meme que plusieurs memes ont eu le temps d'apparaitre.


Et alors, tu veux un pin's ?

----------


## Guest

> Euh, ca vient d'ici/c'est particulierement utilise ici ca ?
> 
> Il me semble que ca vient du blog de boulet a la base non ?


On le faisait bien avant ! (et lui c'était Hermione).

----------


## greenflo

D'ailleurs il meurt ou pas Ron à la fin de Harry Potter?

----------


## Guest

Si, comme une merde en plus.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Si, comme une merde en plus.


Pourtant Harry l'a prévenu de pas se pencher en avant comme ça!

----------


## jofission

Harry potter à la base c'est un flim, non ?

----------


## Ash

Et donc c'est quoi les memes ? des grand meres ?

----------


## mescalin



----------


## Guest62019

c'est pas içi le topic du trombi  ::):

----------


## mescalin

Bah c'est pas le topic des mémés ici ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

TaRace est un idiot.

Même si TaRace n'est plus ici, çà reste une référence.




> Il y a également la règle dite du "Drapeau breton" qui veut que toute réclamation sur la qualité du magasine où des news soit accompagné d'une menace de désabonnement et d'une image d'un drapeau breton.
> 
> Ca vient d'un membre qui avait critiqué les news de Rabot, avait menacé de se désabonner et avait accompagné son post d'une image de drapeau breton, qui n'avait pas grand chose à foutre ici.


Ah oui incontournable.

Et Rabot fait des news trop longues (mais osef, il paraît que Mozart aussi utilisait "trop de notes").

----------


## Skiant

Y'a aussi le 2/10, qui est à la base un running gag de Maxwell, qui a été largement repris chez les joueurs de TF2.

Dans le même ordre d'idée, on a le "X, c'est ma meuf." ou le "X, c'est ma pute." qui sont des running gags d'Oni².

----------


## Guest62019

Y'a aussi Martian Gothic. Par contre je traine pas sur le fofo depuis assez longtemps pour savoir d'où ça vient (je crois que c'était une obscure question dans le jeu du screenshot)

----------


## Guest

C'était je sais plus qui (Toxic je crois ?) qui répondait toujours Martian Gothic à chaque screenshot  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

Un topic pour recenser les running gag ?  ::huh::

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Merde je me suis fait niquer la blague sur mémé.  ::|: 

sinon le "go pve" c'est hyper vieux.... au moins depuis les débuts de WoW.

----------


## rOut

Allez, je participe aussi !



Génial ce topic sur les mémés  ::): .

Faites péter vos mères grands !

----------


## Guest62019

> Faites péter vos mères grands !


Rooh, ça va, on sait qu'il y'a un problème des retraites en France, mais l'élimination n'est pas la solution  :;):

----------


## Phatcobra

pour Martian gotic, c'est bien toxic qui lache ça tout le temps...

----------


## TheToune

Et le kernel 32 ???
Personne n'en parle du kernel 32 ?

----------


## Phatcobra

et faut pas oublier le fameux *BEHOLD* de Toasty




> Et le kernel 32 ???
> Personne n'en parle du kernel 32 ?


on en  parle tous de ce p't*** de kernell

----------


## r2djbeuh

> pour Martian gotic, c'est bien toxic qui lache ça tout le temps...


Ouais, et la SEULE FOIS ou c'était la bonne réponse, il l'a pas sorti et il à losé, comme une merde.  ::):

----------


## jofission

Des nèmes !  ::):

----------


## Setzer

pics or it etc

c'est sur fuckung il me semble, avec le fameux "did she droped any good loot"

----------


## Guest

Non c'est 4chan les pics or it didn't happen.

Fukung ça invente rien, c'est une compil'.

----------


## Setzer

ok au temps pour moi, je ne frequente que rarement 4chan

----------


## Guest

Tu fais bien, c'est pas pour les gens équilibrés  ::ninja::

----------


## Kami93

Moi en tous cas je vais aller mesher le node

----------


## Nadoue

Le stalker et Snowman.

----------


## Toxic

> Euh, ca vient d'ici/c'est particulierement utilise ici ca ?
> 
> Il me semble que ca vient du blog de boulet a la base non ?


Alors là, désolé mais je revendique fièrement la paternité de "Ron meurt", et ça n'a rien à voir avec Boulet dont je ne consulte même pas le blog.

----------


## Guest

Stalker le jour, il devient stalker la nuit !

----------


## greenflo

Ya aussi Nadoue et son plombier...
Et je traine pas assez sur le topic de Bobo, mais je suppose qu'il doit y avoir au moins 3 mémés par page...

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est HARDCORE ici.

----------


## Guest

Sinon y a moi, je suis un meme qui revient vachement souvent quand même.

----------


## SetaSensei

Je m'insurge quand à la paternité de la vanne du pin's !
Ce n'est pas Pelomar qui l'a inventé, ça tourne depuis un moment sur le net. Notamment sur les forums de wow, dont la population est très largement dominée par des joueurs en mal de reconnaissance passant leur temps à tenter de casser la moindre personne ayant une côte d'arène inférieure à la leur.

Exemple type de discussion sur ces forums :




> _ "Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce serveur et je cherche une guilde pvp sympa, je viens du serveur ********** où j'avais une côte de 1850 merci !"
> _ "Osef!"
> _ "Et alors du veux un pin's ?"
> _"Péon j'ai une côte de 2500"
> _ "Osef!"
> _ "Et alors du veux un pin's ?"

----------


## CrocMagnum

> Alors là, désolé mais je revendique fièrement la paternité de *"Ron meurt"*, et ça n'a rien à voir avec Boulet dont je ne consulte même pas le blog.


 
Et pour ça je t'en voudrais toujours à mort!!  ::):  

Y a deux mois j'ai justement maté le Dernier _Harry Potter_, et j'ai vraiment cru qu'il mourrait à la fin!!! Fallait voir ma tronche d'ahuri à la fin du film avec cette pensée terrible: "_Toxiiic tu vas morfler!!!_" [véridique n'empêche]... ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Et l'égalisation, alors ?
La maglite, ok mais l'égalisation, c'est pas pour les tapettes :lebabouin:

----------


## greenflo

> Et pour ça je t'en voudrais toujours à mort!!  
> 
> Y a deux mois j'ai justement maté le Dernier _Harry Potter_, et j'ai vraiment cru qu'il mourrait à la fin!!! Fallait voir ma tronche à la fin du film avec cette pensée terrible: "_Toxiiic tu vas morfler!!!_" [véridique n'empêche]...


T'as rien compris, c'est à la fin du bouquin qu'il meurt...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca fait même un drôle de bruit (*splash* dans la VO).

----------


## CrocMagnum

> T'as rien compris, c'est à la fin du bouquin qu'il meurt...


Ah ok ok ok!!  ::mellow:: 
J'ai pas l'air idiot dis-donc...Enfin merci pour le..._spoiler_.  :^_^: 

EDIT: on se foutrait pas de moi là??? Bandes de rats! :léger doute:

EDIT2: 'tain j'ai vérifié, Ron meurt pas!! Soyez maudit jusqu'à la huitième génération et que la peste s'abatte sur vous! [n'empêche j'ai ri]

----------


## Djal

Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Electabs

Sinon je croit que l'on peut aussi la "vente de la caravanes de Toast" issue du Topic du coeur...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Sinon je croit que l'on peut aussi la "vente de la caravanes de Toast" issue du Topic du coeur...


CONSCRIPTION 

_1 an de retard_

----------


## caribou

On prononce "mémé" ou "même" ?

----------


## Toxic

Tiens voilà un meme qui n'est pas revenu ici depuis longtemps :

----------


## TheToune

> Et pour ça je t'en voudrais toujours à mort!!  
> 
> Y a deux mois j'ai justement maté le Dernier _Harry Potter_, et j'ai vraiment cru qu'il mourrait à la fin!!! Fallait voir ma tronche d'ahuri à la fin du film avec cette pensée terrible: "_Toxiiic tu vas morfler!!!_" [véridique n'empêche]...


Ouais mais non, il parlait du livre ...
C'est là que Ron meurt à la fin.  :;): 

Edit : désolé j'ai pas lu la suite avant de répondre

----------


## Michael d'Amour

On en parle moins parce que c'est révolu mais il y avait aussi le pote à Didinouchka, Rachid (d'où le terme "rachiderie"), un GCDJ absolument surpuissant.

----------


## gripoil

Putain z'avez completement oublié Bruce Wilis!
Origine: Le jeu des avatars de wii a la con. Avec la réponse de ... merde je sais plus qui c'était... qui était toujours "BRUCE WILLIS!"

Un peu comme "La mère noire!"

----------


## Guest

Ben Bruce Willis c'était moi. J'ai toujours toutes les images modifiées sous paint d'ailleurs.

----------


## gripoil

> Ben Bruce Willis c'était moi.


Toi t'es bruce willis ? Et moi j'suis un homard déguisé en Jesus!

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Personne n'en a parlé tellement c'est évident mais il y a aussi les liens de cause à effet entre Oni-Oni et l'alcool. J'ai pas tout suivi dernièrement, peut-être que Oni envoie un tueur à chaque remise sur le tapis de l'affaire.

----------


## Guest

Non c'est Gringo.

----------


## KOUB

Oni² a des places pour Rage Against The Machine. Rien que pour tous ceux qui ont pas pu en avoir en 12 min après la mise à disposition des places, il mérite de mourir  ::P:

----------


## Guest

... J'ai pas des places. J'ai des invitations.

----------


## KOUB

> ... J'ai pas des places. J'ai des invitations.


Donc de mourir dans d'atroces souffrances mettant en scène une rape à fromage, un oeuf et un villebrequin  ::(:

----------


## Guest

Moi aussi je vous aime. T'auras qu'à te rattraper à Rock en Seine.

----------


## AliloH

Y'a aussi les rachideries qui me manquant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hybrid

Le Longcat

----------


## KOUB

> Moi aussi je vous aime. T'auras qu'à te rattraper à Rock en Seine.


Nan mais évidemment, je peux pas à cette date -_-

Je rajoute donc à la combo rape à fromage/oeuf/villebrequin, une cuillère à café !   ::P:

----------


## greenflo

> Le Longcat


Tiens je la connais pas celle là, ça serait possible d'avoir des précisions?

Merci d'avance.

Et pendant que j'y pense, il y avait aussi le topic Lost saison 2 scandale!!!!!!!!!! qui a pas mal fait parlé de lui à un moment.

----------


## Guest

> Le Longcat


Ouais et on a inventé Internet aussi.


Warcraft dans l'espace sinon.

----------


## Nadoue

Huhuhu

----------


## Guest

Non Huhuhu c'est Guibru qui l'a inventé.

----------


## SetaSensei

Alex13fr !

----------


## Hybrid

> Ouais et on a inventé Internet aussi.
> 
> 
> Warcraft dans l'espace sinon.


Ah j'croyais que c'était les différents runninggag mais pas forcément ceux inventés sur le fofo (chuck norris, go pve...)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

kid_a

----------


## Nadoue

> kid_a


C'est quoi ça ?

----------


## Guest

C'est "ouh le flood ça pue c'est devenu n'imp cpc+" et accessoirement un multi  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est quoi ça ?


je crois que c'est un connard.

erf grillay par Honni

----------


## gripoil

> kid_a


A ouais putain lui c'est le notre!

----------


## SetaSensei

> C'est quoi ça ?


Premier message sur le forum tout ou rien, il crée le topic : "le flood c'est nul"

----------


## Nadoue

Ah oki !

----------


## Zevka

> Oni² a des places pour Rage Against The Machine. Rien que pour tous ceux qui ont pas pu en avoir en 12 min après la mise à disposition des places, il mérite de mourir


En même temps, RATM, c'était mieux avant.

----------


## Guest62019

> En même temps, RATM, c'était mieux avant.


comment tu sais, tu les as vu en concert ? 
orduuuuuure !

----------


## Guest

Arrêtez on parle de choses intéressantes là merde.

----------


## ToasT

> C'est quoi ça ?


Un lourd. Pire que --Lourd--

----------


## SetaSensei

> En même temps, RATM, c'était mieux avant.


plussin
vu en 1995, pas question de les voir pour leur come back qui pue opportunisme  ::(:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Arrêtez on parle de choses intéressantes là merde.


oui, revenons au sujet principal !

----------


## Guest62019

> plussin
> vu en 1995, pas question de les voir pour leur come back qui pue opportunisme


ah ben ouais papy, mais on a pas tous la chance d'être aussi vieux  :;): 
laissez donc les jeunes se faire décevoir (d'ailleurs pourquoi dites vous que c'était mieux avant, ils ont rien sorti de nouveau)

----------


## gripoil

Y'a aussi Strongside de Teamspeak  ::XD:: 
Il est encore vivant ?

Did he drop any good loot ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

y'a une mémé pas mal le :

"hop ! on ferme"

----------


## O.Boulon

Non. Par contre, le prochain qui me parle de RATM, il dégage.

----------


## gripoil

> y'a une mémé pas mal le :
> 
> "hop ! on ferme"


Dans 30 minutes!

----------


## Paul Verveine

j'ai pas dit "on ferme"

c'est un classique

----------


## Guest

Y a aussi la fois où Boulon a essayé le poppers à la webcam.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
C'est pas un classique. C'est un standard.

----------


## greenflo

Il y a eu l'époque où pas mal de monde se balladait avec un avatar de Boulon, c'était sympa ça. 
Et puis il y a eu la quete du mytracon...
Putain, je suis en pleine crise de nostalgie...

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Y a aussi la fois où Boulon a essayé le poppers à la webcam.


Oui mais ça tout le monde n'a pas pu en profiter.  ::ninja:: 

Et puis sinon y a b0b0.

----------


## Skiant

> Y'a aussi Strongside de Teamspeak


_PUTAIN MAIS TA GUEULE ESPECE DE FILS DE PUTE §§§
Nan mais moi j'suis un mec poli, mAIS ARRETE DE M'INTERROMPRE PUTAIN D'ENCULE DE TA MERE LA PUTE §§§_


Il est priceless. J'encourage tous ceux qui ne le connaissent pas encore à filer écouter cette merveille.

----------


## Guest

> Oui mais ça tout le monde n'a pas pu en profiter.


Ben non, y a que lui quoi.

----------


## gripoil

> Oui mais ça tout le monde n'a pas pu en profiter. 
> 
> Et puis sinon y a b0b0.


C'est vrai ... et les avatars qui vont avec.

----------


## Toxic

Et la menace de désabonnement avec drapeau breton et "Je vous lis depuis plus de 30 ans" ça compte comme meme ou pas ?

----------


## gripoil

> _PUTAIN MAIS TA GUEULE ESPECE DE FILS DE PUTE §§§
> Nan mais moi j'suis un mec poli, mAIS ARRETE DE M'INTERROMPRE PUTAIN D'ENCULE DE TA MERE LA PUTE §§§_
> 
> 
> Il est priceless. J'encourage tous ceux qui ne le connaissent pas encore à filer écouter cette merveille.


Ouah putain ...ton ftp c'est une genre de vie eternelle pour lui.

----------


## Skiant

I worship Strongside.
Mardi on a encore eu affaire à lui sur TS, mais j'ai trop pas eu le réflexe d'enregistrer, dommage.

----------


## ToasT

> Et la menace de désabonnement avec drapeau breton et "Je vous lis depuis plus de 30 ans" ça compte comme meme ou pas ?


Ouais c'en est clairement un.

----------


## le faucheur

> _PUTAIN MAIS TA GUEULE ESPECE DE FILS DE PUTE §§§_
> _Nan mais moi j'suis un mec poli, mAIS ARRETE DE M'INTERROMPRE PUTAIN D'ENCULE DE TA MERE LA PUTE §§§_
> 
> 
> Il est priceless. J'encourage tous ceux qui ne le connaissent pas encore à filer écouter cette merveille.


C'est qui ce mec ?! C'est un malade mental ! Il est pas tout seul dans sa tete, c'est pas possible autrement !

----------


## Nadoue

> C'est qui ce mec ?! C'est un malade mental ! Il est pas tout seul dans sa tete, c'est pas possible autrement !


Le truc c'est que ça va un temps quoi .. ensuite c'est "Lourd"

----------


## O.Boulon

Je vois que les modos de TS font bien leur boulot si il peut encore pointer son nez là.

----------


## SetaSensei

> _PUTAIN MAIS TA GUEULE ESPECE DE FILS DE PUTE §§§
> Nan mais moi j'suis un mec poli, mAIS ARRETE DE M'INTERROMPRE PUTAIN D'ENCULE DE TA MERE LA PUTE §§§_
> 
> 
> Il est priceless. J'encourage tous ceux qui ne le connaissent pas encore à filer écouter cette merveille.


Ce que j'aime par dessus tout, ce sont les silences juste avant les explosions de rire de tout le monde. Priceless  :^_^:

----------


## Paul Verveine

c'est vieux ça, mister boulon, ça date de l'ancien TS

----------


## gripoil

> c'est vieux ça, mister boulon, ça date de l'ancien TS


Ouais et puis les modos vont pas sacrifier leur vie sur la canal de wow ... l'horreur!

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais il est revenu.

----------


## le faucheur

La replique de la journée : "les cassos et les dégéneres, tu leur parle comme si c'était des merdes et c'est ce que je suis en train d'appliquer avec vous".
Ce mec vaut largement Elendor !

----------


## Skiant

> Nan, mais il est revenu.


Mardi soir, ouais. Mais le truc c'est qu'avec le TS standard, on peut bannir que par adresse IP. 
Hors, l'adresse IP, on sait tous ici à quel point on peut en changer rapido...

A ce moment là il suffit qu'il revienne avec un autre nickname, il demande sagement à être ré-enregistré, et hopla. Strongside 2 le retour.





> Ce mec vaut largement Elendor !


J'crois même qu'il le surpasse.
Mardi il est quand même revenu dire à Flubber et Niklaos, les deux SA présents ce soir là, et qui l'avaient ban : "J'viens avec un drapeau blanc" alors qu'il avait "Flubmerde" et "Nikmerde" en pseudo, quoi.

----------


## Phatcobra

> La replique de la journée : "les cassos et les dégéneres, tu leur parle comme si c'était des merdes et c'est ce que je suis en train d'appliquer avec vous".
> Ce mec vaut largement Elendor !


ça sent le bon facho ça !!!

----------


## le faucheur

> J'crois même qu'il le surpasse.
> Mardi il est quand même revenu dire à Flubber et Niklaos, les deux SA présents ce soir là, et qui l'avaient ban : "J'viens avec un drapeau blanc" alors qu'il avait "Flubmerde" et "Nikmerde" en pseudo, quoi.


C'est dans ces moments la que je suis content de ne pas utiliser Team speak en général.....

Mais il y a une idée qui me vient la, ca serait pas l'un des deux pirates qui venait avec leur bots insulter les gens ?
Il me semble reconnaitre la voix....

----------


## Guest

C'est la faute du all-talk de toute façon.

----------


## Skiant

> Mais il y a une idée qui me vient la, ca serait pas l'un des deux pirates qui venait avec leur bots insulter les gens ?
> Il me semble reconnaitre la voix....


Si si, c'est lui, obligé. Dès qu'il arrive une merde sur TS, tu peux être certain que c'est lui.  :^_^: 

J'vous le dis, ce mec est juste surpuissant. 


I Worship Strongside.

----------


## ToasT

Aaaah Strongside, je me souviens de quand je l'avais rencontré. Fou rire avec flubber et Nitro  ::):

----------


## le faucheur

Strongside c'est devenu mon donjon de naheulbeuk !

----------


## Hybrid

Il est collector, mais pas original, c'est un mec qui veut s'donner du style @Ulcan vu que la plupart des joueurs de wow connaissent. (sauf si ça date d'avant, mais j'veux dire que c'est pas nouveau et que j'ai eu l'occaz de voir des troupes de 2-3 personnes venir polluer le ts de ma guilde aussi, ça vole souvent pas bien haut :>)

----------


## Skiant

> Il est collector, mais pas original, c'est un mec qui veut s'donner du style @Ulcan vu que la plupart des joueurs de wow connaissent.


Bah le premier épisode date d'avant la célébrité d'Ulcan sur le net.

----------


## Hybrid

> Bah le premier épisode date d'avant la célébrité d'Ulcan sur le net.


Uep j'ai édité parce que j'y ai pensé après.

----------


## Nadoue

C'est quoi ce truc avec Ulcan ? sans vouloir faire du HS ^^

----------


## Hybrid

> C'est quoi ce truc avec Ulcan ? sans vouloir faire du HS ^^


Un mec qui veut t'envoyer des corbillards et des pizza chez toi tout les soirs
Et qui lache un nombre d'insultes a la seconde incroyable.

Ici : http://www.koreus.com/audio/wow-ulcan.html

----------


## SetaSensei

> Un mec qui veut t'envoyer des corbillards et des pizza chez toi tout les soirs
> Et qui lache un nombre d'insultes a la seconde incroyable.
> 
> Ici : http://www.koreus.com/audio/wow-ulcan.html


Le problème, c'est que j'en connais beaucoup des comme ça sous wow  ::|: 
Ca va qu'on a la guilde des canards où ça râle beaucoup (surtout moi), ça s'engueule mais ça ne se la joue jamais comme ça.

----------


## le faucheur

> Un mec qui veut t'envoyer des corbillards et des pizza chez toi tout les soirs
> Et qui lache un nombre d'insultes a la seconde incroyable.
> 
> Ici : http://www.koreus.com/audio/wow-ulcan.html


J'adore le dernier mot de la fin : " oh bah ta vu, j'ai quand meme une bonne record !".




> Le problème, c'est que j'en connais beaucoup des comme ça sous wow 
> Ca va qu'on a la guilde des canards où ça râle beaucoup (surtout moi), ça s'engueule mais ça ne se la joue jamais comme ça.


Ben WOW l'age mental moyen c'est dix ans, donc forcement on se met a insulter comme un gamin voila.
C'est pas le premier pour moi, combien de fois dans les mmo en anglais (qui n'ont pas filtre pour les insultes en francais), j'ai eu le droits a ce genre de discours ?! Beaucoup de trop fois.
Mais c'est comme ca, il y a des gens qui ne peuvent pas pas s'empecher de repondre agressivement ou en insultant, et ca meme sur des mmo dit "élitistes" comme Eve Online.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

2/10 c'est un meme ça. 

ça vient de maxwell sur le topic de tf2

----------


## Averto

Wopitain merci Skiant!
J'ai eu du mal a pas pété de rire en plein mileu des bureaux.  ::XD::

----------


## Pelomar

> Je m'insurge quand à la paternité de la vanne du pin's !
> Ce n'est pas Pelomar qui l'a inventé, ça tourne depuis un moment sur le net. Notamment sur les forums de wow, dont la population est très largement dominée par des joueurs en mal de reconnaissance passant leur temps à tenter de casser la moindre personne ayant une côte d'arène inférieure à la leur.
> 
> Exemple type de discussion sur ces forums :


>_<
Ca vient même pas d'internet à la base hein, moi au départ je disais une médaille mais j'ai repris l'expression d'un pote.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ce post ne sera plus mis a jour. Si lister ces memes vous interesse, je vous invite a creer un nouveau topic.


Sinon y a un super meme : "Ce post ne sera plus mis a jour. Si lister ces memes vous interesse, je vous invite a creer un nouveau topic."

----------


## Guest

Il est arrivé à 1000 posts, il trouve ça beau il arrête. C'est son choix et je le respecte, même si il ne l'a pas fait démocratiquement.

----------


## Toxic

> Il est arrivé à 1000 posts, il trouve ça beau il arrête. C'est son choix et je le respecte, même si il ne l'a pas fait démocratiquement.


C'est surtout qu'il doit fuir en Amérique latine pour éviter la pendaison par les couilles, et ne pourra plus mettre à jour du coup, car il n'ont pas internet chez les FARC.

----------


## Guest

> C'est surtout qu'il doit fuir en Amérique latine pour éviter la pendaison par les couilles, et ne pourra plus mettre à jour du coup, car il n'ont pas internet chez les FARC.


Hahahahaha j'avais pas vu !

----------


## greenflo

> C'est surtout qu'il doit fuir en Amérique latine pour éviter la pendaison par les couilles, et ne pourra plus mettre à jour du coup, car il n'ont pas internet chez les FARC.


On tient une mémé en puissance là!

----------


## Phatcobra

ouais, le mec qu'ouvre un topic et qui le lache comme ça.... je trouve ça un peu dure...

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est parce que je l'ai vexé.
C'est con, parce que ce topic était vraiment une excellente idée.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> ouais, le mec qu'ouvre un topic et qui le lache comme ça.... je trouve ça un peu dure...


Il a été dépassé par l'engouement créé par ce topic.

----------


## Guest

Faut faire un wiki... Faut que je regarde comment ça marche ces trucs.

----------


## greenflo

> Il a été dépassé par l'engouement créé par ce topic.


Il était pourtant prévenu, vu l'engouement qu'il avait déja provoqué avec sa proposition de pendaison par les couilles...

----------


## Toxic

Il se vexe et il part sans même un drapeau breton ?!
Mais c'est la négation même de l'utilité de ce sujet alors !

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Il était pourtant prévenu, vu l'engouement qu'il avait déja provoqué avec sa proposition de pendaison par les couilles...


Oui d'ailleurs je compte rajouter ma participation si la vidéo est uploadé sur youtube et dailymotion.

----------


## O.Boulon

LT Anderson avait donc raison !
Clad est bien un négationiste.

----------


## Guest

> Envoyé par O.Boulon
> 
> 
> LT Anderson avait donc raison !
> Clad est bien un négationiste.
> 
> 
> Non.


Ah, bon.

----------


## Clad

He, oh, m'enterrez pas trop vite hein, j'ai jamais dit que je partais. Je partirais pas sans un drapeau breton d'ailleurs, je suis tout de meme pas un malapris.

----------


## O.Boulon

"-Boulon : Combien de n à négationniste ?
 -Gringo : AUCUN !"

----------


## Guest

> Made in Gringo :
> 
> "-Combien de n à négationniste ?
> -AUCUN !"


Tu lui fais un bisou de ma part s'il te plaît merci.




> He, oh, m'enterrez pas trop vite hein, j'ai jamais dit que je partais. Je partirais pas sans un drapeau breton d'ailleurs, je suis tout de meme pas un malapris.


Hey j'ai vu Super Mario Bros sur GB dans les petites annonces, ça vaut le coup à ton avis ?

----------


## greenflo

> He, oh, m'enterrez pas trop vite hein, j'ai jamais dit que je partais. Je partirais pas sans un drapeau breton d'ailleurs, je suis tout de meme pas un malapris.


Tu partira surtout pas sans une pendaison testiculaire en bonne et due forme.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> LT Anderson avait donc raison !
> Clad est bien un négationiste.


................... Que dire?
J'me sens tout con.

Je sors.

----------


## Zevka

> "-Boulon : Combien de n à négationniste ?
>  -Gringo : AUCUN !"


Mais beaucoup de haine.  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## r2djbeuh

Eyh, les luneteuses, ça rentre dans le cadre ou pas ?
Eyh, au fait, bou-bou, si ce topic te plait, USE YOUR SEAL, PAL !
(et ma proposition en MP était ferme, hein, gamin  :;):  )

----------


## Guest

> Eyh, les luneteuses, ça rentre dans le cadre ou pas ?


Vaguement, mais comme y a eu tout aussi vague précédemment ouais.

Quand je rentre je jette un oeil sur le wiki.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Eyh, les luneteuses, ça rentre dans le cadre ou pas ?
> Eyh, au fait, bou-bou, si ce topic te plait, USE YOUR SEAL, PAL !
> (et ma proposition en MP était ferme, hein, gamin  )


Ah oui, cté bien çà les avatars "filles à lunettes".  :^_^:

----------


## Coin-Coin

Suivis immédiatement par les avatars à bonnets rouges si je me rappelle bien (noël inside) ?

----------


## Next

Ya aussi la replique: "Je proteste..." sur le Jeu de la Ville, a balancé chaque fois que vous perdez un point.

Inventez par moi durant la 1ere saison quand j'etai encore mauvais.

----------


## Toxic

Et les borgnes, quelqu'un a cité les borgnes ?

----------


## Guest

> Et les borgnes, quelqu'un a cité les borgnes ?


Ben non, y avait pas de lien.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de lien, comme la webcam pour ceux qui ne la mérite pas d'ailleurs.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tiens y a(vait) les scripts qui change(aie)nt film en cyclisme, en flim et cyclimse.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tiens y a(vait) les scripts qui change(aie)nt film en cyclisme, en flim et cyclimse.


Ah oué, il fallait écrire f.i.l.m.






M'enfin ne serait-ce point le topic des vieux cons de C+ dot com?  ::huh::

----------


## Nadoue

Ah ouais faut rajouter la légende de la webcam !

----------


## Guest

Huhu inculte, c'est pas une légende.

----------


## Nadoue

Teu teu teu :sainthomasinside:

----------


## Guest

> Teu teu teu :sainthomasinside:


Tu nous en as pas parlé de ce Saint Thomas dans le topic du coeur !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Huhu inculte, c'est pas une légende.


Si, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de webcam...

----------


## caribou

> Quand je rentre je jette un oeil sur le wiki.


J'ADOOOOOOOOOORE les wouiki, je fais des wouiki à toutes les sauces (et je veux un pin's).
JE TE LAYSSE FAYRE ! mais si tu veux un coup de main, zeuzui là  :;): .

Bisous.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ouais enfin il a tendu la perche facilment aussi.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pourtant Harry l'a prévenu de pas se pencher en avant comme ça!


oui mais voilà Voldy est sodomite et il utilise son balai en plus 


ce fut le drame pour Ron

----------


## flibulin bulard

Avant, quand boulon ne connaissait pas le mot "Ban", on adorait poster dans le topic lango/b0b0 après chaque post de -=Lord=-: "tiens, t'est plus ban le nazi?"

maintenant ça passe plus  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

En plus, maintenant, il est ban le nazi.

----------


## mescalin

bah comme d'hab quoi.

sinon yavais le verbe poutrer qui se changeait automatiquement en autrechose mais je me rappelle plus quoi.

----------


## le faucheur

> En plus, maintenant, il est ban le nazi.


Ouais, mais il traine toujours sur le forum....

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> bah comme d'hab quoi.
> 
> sinon yavais le verbe poutrer qui se changeait automatiquement en autrechose mais je me rappelle plus quoi.


canarder.

----------


## spongebong

Bon j'ai lu un peu près tout

pour moi le meme absolu c'est b0b0

Quand je suis arrivé sur ce forum, il y avait son influence sur 50% des avatars

voilà.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> canarder.


et les poutrelles devenaient de très jolies canardelles  :^_^:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bon j'ai lu un peu près tout
> 
> pour moi le meme absolu c'est b0b0
> 
> Quand je suis arrivé sur ce forum, il y avait son influence sur 50% des avatars
> 
> voilà.


Ouais mais b0b0 faut respecter, c'est une espèce protégée.

----------


## sissi

> Ya aussi la replique: "Je proteste..." sur le Jeu de la Ville, a balancé chaque fois que vous perdez un point.
> 
> Inventez par moi durant la 1ere saison quand j'etai encore mauvais.


Je proteste sale cheater!!


Et lui:






> Bon j'ai lu un peu près tout
> 
> pour moi le meme absolu c'est b0b0
> 
> Quand je suis arrivé sur ce forum, il y avait son influence sur 50% des avatars
> 
> voilà.


C'est assez faux comme statistique. C'est bien moins. Dans l'ordre du 0.2% je pense.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> et les poutrelles devenaient de très jolies canardelles


et flim aussi.

----------


## Nadoue

Ah et "The cake is a lie" et tous ses dérivés.

----------


## El Gringo

ça vient de portal ça...

----------


## Guest

Attends lui brise pas ses rêves.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> et flim aussi.


déjà dit avec cyclimse.
Ah, et connard, on l'a déjà dit ça ?

----------


## Nadoue

> ça vient de portal ça...


Je sais mais pensez aux malheureux n'ayant pas joué à Portal !

----------


## El Gringo

> Attends lui brise pas ses rêves.


Si ils sont au niveau des reins ça va être chaud. :goujat:

----------


## Pelomar

> Ah et &quot;The cake is a lie&quot; et tous ses dérivés.


 Si jeune, si naïve et si innocente  ::cry::

----------


## Guest

> Si ils sont au niveau des reins ça va être chaud. :goujat:


Remarque c'est pas un poney, au moins c'est légalement autorisé. Quoique, la femme c'est un animal domestique ?

----------


## El Gringo

Non c'est légal elles doivent être sauvages.
Bref, heureux de voir que polish monster n'a pas été oublié.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain Gringo.
Y a des putains de gars qui veulent faire pleurer ce putain de Threanor dans un topic plus bas.
Rend toi compte.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est pas hardcore de l'avoir oublié.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ni oubli, ni pardon.

----------


## El Gringo

> Putain Gringo.
> Y a des putains de gars qui veulent faire pleurer ce putain de Threanor dans un topic plus bas.
> Rend toi compte.


Quoi quoi, qui où ?

----------


## O.Boulon

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=14683

----------


## Aghora

J'ai essayé d'écouter les enregistrements avec *Strongside*, j'ai rien compris...y a tout le monde qui dit des insultes. Ah si je crois savoir qui c'est, c'est lui qui à la voix la plus aigüe ? 
"...eh Flubber ça sert à rien d'enregistrer, arrêtes d'être con s'il te plaît." En plus les insultes, "espèce de mal élevé va!". J'adore!

Mais quel est le rapport avec Elendor ? C'est une légende lui aussi ? Non parce qu'à part sa courageuse prise de position contre les Tibétains (dans un autre topic), je vois pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu veux dire les tibétains circoncis qui vont à la synagogue ?

----------


## Skiant

> Je sais mais pensez aux malheureux n'ayant pas joué à Portal !


Mais p'tain t'as acheté l'Orange Box, toi! J'te vois encore me la montrer fièrement à la webcam!
Dépèche toi de jouer nom de dieu!

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

P'tain, ils sont en forme Boulon et Gringo ce soir.  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ta gueule et baisse les yeux si tu veux avoir une chance de voir ton chimpanzé miniature !

Tu perturbes une opération de modération.

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais ben Boulon il à intérêt a la ramener un peu moins si il veut pas que sa boite aux lettres lui pète à la tronche la prochaine fois qu'il ira chercher son courrier.  *sautille sur place*

----------


## Aghora

> Tu veux dire les tibétains circoncis qui vont à la synagogue ?


En fait ça a commencé là : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...14&postcount=7
Je le trouvais spécial avant ça, mais si tu me parles de "circoncis qui vont à la synagogue", ça explique pas mal de choses (je viens de voir qu'il est banni en plus).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ta gueule et baisse les yeux si tu veux avoir une chance de voir ton chimpanzé miniature !
> 
> Tu perturbes une opération de modération.


Eh oh grand père, vas y mollo, parce qu'à ton age, un accident c'est très vite arrivé.
Tu voudrais pas déraper malencontreusement et finir avec Gringo dans le cul quand même ?

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai besoin de te payer pour ça ou tu arranges le coup gratos ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Mais p'tain t'as acheté l'Orange Box, toi! J'te vois encore me la montrer fièrement à la webcam!
> Dépèche toi de jouer nom de dieu!


Votre vie sur msn ne nous regarde pas !

----------


## Pelomar

> J'ai besoin de te payer pour ça ou tu arranges le coup gratos ?


 Va chier.

----------


## Skiant

> Votre vie sur msn ne nous regarde pas !


Toi t'es juste jaloux parce que t'aimerais bien la voir à la webcam.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'ai besoin de te payer pour ça ou tu arranges le coup gratos ?


Suffise que tu continues à me parler comme ça, et c'est la chirurgie qui devra vous désincarcérer l'un de l'autre !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouh... Un rêve qui pourrait enfin devenir réalité...
Parce qu'on avait étudié la question, mais fallait partir faire une chirurgie spécialisé sur une plateforme offshore hors des eaux territoriales.

Je te contacte en PM.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Va chier.


:nelson:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Va chier.


rebellion !
ban !

----------


## Pelomar

Met toi en garde !  *essaye pitoyablement d'attirer l'attention*

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Toi t'es juste jaloux parce que t'aimerais bien la voir à la webcam.


ASV ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ouh... Un rêve qui pourrait enfin devenir réalité...
> Parce qu'on avait étudiait la question, mais fallait partir faire une chirurgie spécialisé sur une plateforme offshore hors des eaux territoriales.
> 
> Je te contacte en PM.


Pas de soucis. J'bosse dans l'transport à la base. On a l'habitude d'embriquer des trucs les uns dans les autres pour gagner de la place.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Y'a aussi le topic précurseur du topic du coeur v1: celui du type qui s'était fait piquer sa copine par un paladin joueur de WoW.

----------


## Pelomar

> rebellion !
> ban !


 Non. Retourne chier des montres, raclure communiste.

----------


## gripoil

Quelqu'un a pensé au "Touche pas aux ponay!"

----------


## Aghora

> Y'a aussi le topic précurseur du topic du coeur v1: celui du type qui s'était fait piquer sa copine par un paladin joueur de WoW.


Eloween ?

Un de mes premiers posts...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Non. Retourne chier des montres, raclure communiste.


T'insultes pas les modos petite merde !
Retourne dans ton arbre tiens !

----------


## Pelomar

> T'insultes pas les modos petite merde !
> Retourne dans ton arbre tiens !


 Et toi dans ton cul, enfoiré de ramassis de détritus.  :hardc0re:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Non. Retourne chier des montres, raclure communiste.


tant que j'arrive à les revendre derrière ça me pose pas de pb

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et toi dans ton cul, enfoiré de ramassis de détritus.  :hardc0re:


Eh dis donc Sac à Foutre, j'ai la loi de mon côté, alors fais pas chier ou tu vas finir avec une maclite dans le cul, avec Gringo en prime si t'es sage.

Ca y est, on y est.

Je propose que l'on ouvre "_Le Topic de l'Amour de son prochain_"

----------


## Aghora

> Je propose que l'on ouvre "_Le Topic de l'Amour de son prochain_"


Avec comme invités de marque Strongside, Ulcan et kid_a ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Avec comme invités de marque Strongside, Ulcan et kid_a ?


 Ta gueule, c'est pas marrant.

----------


## Guest

> Eh dis donc Sac à Foutre, j'ai la loi de mon côté, alors fais pas chier ou tu vas finir avec une maclite dans le cul, avec Gringo en prime si t'es sage.
> 
> Ca y est, on y est.
> 
> Je propose que l'on ouvre "_Le Topic de l'Amour de son prochain_"


Tu vires tarlouze ou quoi ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ta gueule, c'est pas marrant.


Ta gueule ! C'était drole !

----------


## Pelomar

> Ta gueule ! C'était drole !


 Non !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Venez on se met en rond autour de pelomar, et on se moque !
Moi je le touche avec un baton. *pic*

----------


## Aghora

Meuh attends t'es qu'un aspirateur de bites toi!

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Venez on se met en rond autour de pelomar, et on se moque !
> Moi je le touche avec un baton. *pic*


Fous la paix à Pelomar toi, ou tu vas tâter une sodomie faciale à coup de Maglite !
D'ailleurs, il est passé où Boulon ? Il se chie ?

----------


## Nadoue

> Mais p'tain t'as acheté l'Orange Box, toi! J'te vois encore me la montrer fièrement à la webcam!
> Dépèche toi de jouer nom de dieu!


"malheureux" ne m'incluait pas et arrête de frimer avec le fait que tu m'as vu à la webcam ! 




> J'bosse dans l'transport à la base. On a l'habitude d'embriquer des trucs les uns dans les autres pour gagner de la place.


 :^_^: 




> Y'a aussi le topic précurseur du topic du coeur v1: celui du type qui s'était fait piquer sa copine par un paladin joueur de WoW.


J'ai connu CPC via ce topic  ::wub::  c'était pas un pala mais un guerrier  ::P:

----------


## caribou

> "malheureux" ne m'incluait pas et arrête de frimer avec le fait que tu m'as vu à la webcam !


0wnAg3  :B): .

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Vous avez remarqué que Gringo et Boulon ont cessé d'être actifs tous les deux en même temps ou presque, alors qu'on parlait de les emboiter l'un dans l'autre ?
Je sens un truc là...

GO GO TOPIC DU COEUR !!

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Fous la paix à Pelomar toi, ou tu vas tâter une sodomie faciale à coup de Maglite !
> D'ailleurs, il est passé où Boulon ? Il se chie ?


ils ont du se remettre au travail

sinon je propose d'ignorer le singe qu'il arrête de nous faire chier

----------


## caribou

> Vous avez remarqué que Gringo et Boulon ont cessé d'être actifs tous les deux en même temps ou presque, alors qu'on parlait de les emboiter l'un dans l'autre ?
> Je sens un truc là...
> 
> GO GO TOPIC DU COEUR !!


J'ai également noté, ouais (no pin's)  :<_<: .

----------


## Pelomar

Tiens, le gravier et le piment de la rédaction vient enfin d'être utiliser.

----------


## Aghora

> 0wnAg3 .


Et comment ça se fait qu'il a eu sur MSN lui et pas les autres hein ???

----------


## le faucheur

> Avec comme invités de marque Strongside, Ulcan et kid_a ?


C'est qui kid_a ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Fous la paix à Pelomar toi, ou tu vas tâter une sodomie faciale à coup de Maglite !
> D'ailleurs, il est passé où Boulon ? Il se chie ?


Rends toi utile, va prendre des screens pour pelomar.

----------


## caribou

> Et comment ça se fait qu'il a eu sur MSN lui et pas les autres hein ???


Moi j'attends juste le bon moment  :B): .

----------


## Pelomar

> Rends toi utile, va prendre des screens pour pelomar.


 pelomar n'existe plus :fear:

----------


## Aghora

> C'est qui kid_a ?


On en a parlé quelques pages avant, c'était un type qui souffrait d'une névrose obsessionnelle, il ne supportait pas le fl00d.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> tant que j'arrive à les revendre derrière ça me pose pas de pb


Oué surtout les Poljiot Chronograph, elles sont supers... Hein? Quoi?.....


Woh pitaing!






=========================>Je sors.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Rends toi utile, va prendre des screens pour pelomar.


Eh, Pelomar au moins il accepte qu'on pourrisse son blog de chie ! Sans censure avec ça !
Laisse tomber le hop hop là, et écrit sur le Rockabilly, ça c'est de la musique de mecs ! Pas de Jogging !

----------


## Pelomar

pelomar c'est un gros con, j'en ai marre de me taper ce bouffon

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je trouve que çà vire au topikab0b0.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Eh, Pelomar au moins il accepte qu'on pourrisse son blog de chie ! Sans censure avec ça !
> Laisse tomber le hop hop là, et écrit sur le Rockabilly, ça c'est de la musique de mecs ! Pas de Jogging !


Si c'est notre honneur qui est en jeu, vas y toi écrire des articles sur le Rockabilly.

Pour moi, le prochain ce sera High Tone. 
En fait non, je le ferais après le concert. Plutôt Bran Van 3000.

Ouais.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je trouve que çà vire au topikab0b0.


 Toi, tu prend tes cliques et tes claques et tu t'en vas.  ET TU FERME TA GUEULE

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Toi, tu prend tes cliques et tes claques et tu t'en vas.  ET TU FERME TA GUEULE


OUAIS !
Et si t'aime pas l'flood, fallait pas VENIR TRAINER DANS MA ZONE !

----------


## Aghora

> Toi, tu prend tes cliques et tes claques et tu t'en vas.  ET TU FERME TA GUEULE


Strongside, sors de ce corps!!!!!

Et de toute façon, on dis "casses-toi pauvre con!"

----------


## Pelomar

> Strongside, sors de ce corps!!!!!
> 
> Et de toute façon, on dis &quot;casses-toi pauvre con!&quot;


  Vous êtes méchant.

----------


## le faucheur

> Eloween ?
> 
> Un de mes premiers posts...


Il traine toujours sur le forum ? Il est ou d'ailleurs son topic ?
Il m'avais bien fait marrer celui la....

----------


## caribou

> Toi, tu prend tes cliques et tes claques et tu t'en vas.  ET TU *FERME* TA GUEULE


Avec un "S" non  ::rolleyes::  ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Avec un &quot;S&quot; non  ?


 Youpi, t'as trouvé une faute. C'est bien, tu veux un pin's ?

----------


## gripoil

UNSTOPABLE§§§§!! ... le flood ici ... 

Le but c'est pas d'en créer des nouveaux trucs

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Toi, tu prend tes cliques et tes claques et tu t'en vas. ET TU FERME TA GUEULE


Tu es pitoyable, et c'est pas moi qui le dit.

En plus ctoi le p'tit con! T'es pas encore couché!

----------


## Pelomar

C'est vrai, tu a visé au plus profond de mon coeur Anderson  ::cry::

----------


## caribou

> Youpi, t'as trouvé une faute. C'est bien, tu veux un pin's ?


Je m'incline et je pleure ->  ::cry:: .

----------


## Pelomar

> Je m'incline et je pleure -> .


 Rien à foutre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> UNSTOPABLE§§§§!! ... le flood ici ... 
> 
> Le but c'est pas d'en créer des nouveaux trucs


Oué on fait de l'alchimie. Vouloir transformer le flood en intérêt, c'est comme vouloir transmuter le plomb en or.

Et le pire c'est que la pierre philosophale ce soit b0b0.

----------


## Pelomar

Non c'est pas vrai je joue les durs mais en fait je suis un grand sensible  ::cry::   Prenons nous dans les bras et faisons l'amour !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est vrai, tu a visé au plus profond de mon coeur Anderson


Làààà, làààà, faut pas pleurer, j'voulais pas être méchant...  ::ninja::

----------


## Nadoue

> Oué on fait de l'alchimie. Vouloir transformer le flood en intérêt, c'est comme vouloir transmuter le plomb en or.
> 
> Et le pire c'est que la pierre philisophale ce soit b0b0.


Le pire c'est que se sont les modos qui ont commencé à flooder, ceux mêmes qui vont fermé ce topic  ::|:

----------


## caribou

> Non c'est pas vrai je joue les durs mais en fait je suis un grand sensible   Prenons nous dans les bras et faisons l'amour !


 ::lol::  Faisons vite, pendant que t'es un animal !

----------


## Pelomar

Les insultes ne sont pour moi qu'un moyen de déverser ma haine contre le gros batard d'enculé de sa race méchant qui à changé mon pseudo et mon avatar.

----------


## gripoil

> Le pire c'est que se sont les modos qui ont commencé à flooder, ceux mêmes qui vont fermé ce topic


Pire c'est Boulon et Gringo!

(enfin je crois)

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Vous avez remarqué que Gringo et Boulon ont cessé d'être actifs tous les deux en même temps ou presque, alors qu'on parlait de les emboiter l'un dans l'autre ?
> Je sens un truc là...
> 
> GO GO TOPIC DU COEUR !!


Gringo a bougé !

J'en conclu qu'il ne dure pas plus de 30 minutes ! La question est: Préliminaires inclus ou non ?

----------


## gripoil

> Les insultes ne sont pour moi qu'un moyen de déverser ma haine contre le gros batard d'enculé de sa race méchant qui à changé mon pseudo et mon avatar.


fuck!

(ah ouais putain c'est bon de flooder là ou on a pas le droit)

----------


## Pelomar

mais on s'en fout Raphi, ON S'EN FOUT

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Pire c'est Boulon et Gringo!
> 
> (enfin je crois)


Balance.

----------


## Aghora

> Le pire c'est que se sont les modos qui ont commencé à flooder, ceux mêmes qui vont fermé ce topic


Tout en soulignant que c'est de notre faute si ils ferment, évidemment.

Sinon, en rapport avec ce que j'ai dis tout à l'heure


> Mais quel est le rapport avec Elendor ? C'est une légende lui aussi ?


, ben on vient de m'expliquer. ::mellow::

----------


## Pelomar

En fait j'ai banni Boulon.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En fait j'ai banni Boulon.


Mytho.

----------


## Nadoue

> Tout en soulignant que c'est de notre faute si ils ferment, évidemment.


Toutafay ! Ils auraient du faire de la politique !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Toutafay ! Ils auraient du faire de la politique !


Le principe du pompier pyromane...

----------


## Aghora

> Toutafay ! Ils auraient du faire de la politique !


Qui sait, c'est peut-être le cas! Si ça se trouve, Boulon c'est François Fillon.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Toutafay ! Ils auraient du faire de la politique !


Ban, pas de politique. (tiens un meme)

----------


## flibulin bulard

pour recentrer le débat: personne n'a parlé de thomas13fr?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Bon, j'veux pas voir les choses déraper, le flood brisé, le topic fermé, donc, je me casse au pieu, parce que demain matin je bosse moi !

----------


## Aghora

> pour recentrer le débat: personne n'a parlé de thomas13fr?


Tiens qui c'est ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Mytho.


 Eh non !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tiens, y a le troll à sony aussi, mais j'ai oublié son pseudo.
Celui qui arrive avec la vérité et son tapis rouge.

----------


## Aghora

gmparadise ? Alors là, c'est une légende ce mec, c'est l'Illuminé des forums, c'est un fin tacticien des disputes des forums.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Tiens qui c'est ?


un pur boulet, créateur d'un topic sur lost, anthologique!

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> gmparadise ? Alors là, c'est une légende ce mec, c'est l'Illuminé des forums, c'est un fin tacticien des disputes des forums.


Voilà !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Tout d'abord, vous pouvez mettre le thème des X-Files en fond sonore, ça posera l'ambiance.

Clad m'a parlé d'outre-tombe (enfin plutôt d'outre-forum) !

Vu que je suis _"le seul a avoir l'adresse email directement accessible sur ton profil public"_ et qu'il s'est _"un peu precipitament bloque l'acces au forum"_, il a choisi de s'adresser à moi par mail...

Je suis chargé de poster cette vidéo :


Dans l'antiquité, on tuait souvent les messagers porteurs de mauvaises nouvelles... Dans ce cas je suis seulement porteur de nouvelles incompréhensibles, alors soyez indulgents et ne me pendez pas par les couilles...  ::mellow:: 

Il m'a aussi donné des instructions sur des MPs à envoyer... Attendez...

Oui, Clad...
Dois partir maintenant...
Dois aller tuer...
:zomb:

----------


## Aghora

> Voilà !


Faudrait faire venir angelina qui en sait plus que nous sur ce type...je crois.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> WTF !


 ::w00t::

----------


## Pelomar

D'après la légende, Verveine s'appelait Niluje.  Il y a très longtemps.

----------


## gripoil

> D'après la légende, Verveine s'appelait Niluje.  Il y a très longtemps.


Ouah ça fait au moins .... PLEIN§!!

----------


## Paul Verveine

c'est qui ce niluje ?

----------


## El Gringo

Et ben y'en a qui boudent pas à moitié.

----------


## Pelomar

> c'est qui ce niluje ?


 C'est... toi. :fear:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> 


Je ne comprends rien non plus.

J'ai envoyé à Boulon le MP que je devais lui envoyer mais vu qu'il semble déco je t'en fais parvenir une copie tout de suite (je te rassure, il n'y a rien d'insultant, c'est juste des MP qu'il veut forwarder ou un truc comme ça).

 ::wacko::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> C'est... toi. :fear:


Vous vous méprenez monsieur !

D'ailleurs, on se connaît ? je t'ai jamais vu avant

----------


## sissi

> Je suis chargé de poster cette vidéo :


Jolis bateaux derrière.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Jolis bateaux derrière.


j'avais lu jolis barreaux derrière !
ça y est !

clad est en prison !

----------


## wardog

:s un mec en costard ca sent l'arnaque

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ok Verveine, MP envoyé !

Maintenant faisons tous comme si cet incident n'avait jamais eu lieu.  :^_^:

----------


## alx

Ce topic aurait pu être écrit par Henri Paul Lovecraft.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et ben y'en a qui boudent pas à moitié.


En même temps, Boulon y était pas allé de main morte si c'est bien de l'échange sur le topic du coeur dont il s'agit...

(Moi je trouve ça regrettable, mais bon, c'est sur le moment que j'aurais ptêtre dû m'exprimer, s'tun peu tard là  ::|: )

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ce topic aurait pu être écrit par Henri Paul Lovecraft.


 ::P: 

Celui-là était bien, comme mème : ça date de Joystick ! Un rédacteur des news s'était planté de prénoms pour H.P. et ensuite ils avaient joué le running gag sur 10 numéros avec des prénoms différents à chaque fois.

----------


## flibulin bulard

Ok: Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer de façon rationelle ce qui s'est passé avec clad? Et qui est le glandu sur la vidéo? Et c'est quoi cette histoire de MP? Y a quoi dedans?


Monde étrange et déroutant!

----------


## mescalin

me semble que c'est clad sur la video

----------


## le faucheur

> me semble que c'est clad sur la video


Les cheveux coupés. C'est vrai qu'on le reconnait pas trop par rapport a ca video sur burger king.
Enfin bon, c'est bien sa voix, on la reconnait facilement....

----------


## sissi

> me semble que c'est clad sur la video


Fake, c'est Giscard qui est sortie de son congélateur remplit de botox glacé!

----------


## Angelina

nan mais arretez de vous focalisez sur "l'incident du topic du coeur" hein...

boulon l'avait dans le collimateur d'une manière plus générale, il me semble.

il se trouve seulement que "l'explication" s'est passé sur ce topic, pendant qu'ils y étaient tout les deux, et que cela s'est vraisemblablement envenimé par mp...

----------


## mescalin

> Fake, c'est Giscard qui est sortie de son congélateur remplit de botox glacé!


Fake  ! Il a pas d'accordéon !

----------


## flibulin bulard

mais OMG c'est un psycho ce gars!

----------


## Acteon

Bah y doit s'ennuyer la haut...

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Bah y doit s'ennuyer la haut...


ça a du peter quand même. Mais sérieux il me fait 'achement penser a ce film avec jim carrey, "disjoncté"

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> me semble que c'est clad sur la video


Moi aussi, mais je ne suis pas sûr, ce sont surtout les cheveux qui me permettaient de l'identifier.  ::P: 




> Ok: Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer de façon rationelle ce qui s'est passé avec clad? Et qui est le glandu sur la vidéo? Et c'est quoi cette histoire de MP? Y a quoi dedans? Monde étrange et déroutant!


Je peux expliquer, mais pas de façon rationnelle (il y a trop de choses qui m'échappent). Voici ce que je sais sur le cas Clad (ou "Patrick Bateman" comme le surnomment affectueusement les fans de ses vidéos) :

1- Clad est visé par Boulon depuis quelque temps (pour flood, pétage plus haut que son cul, giscardisme, etc...)
2- Ca s'est tendu sur le topic du coeur hier (ou avant-hier je sais plus)
3- Aujourd'hui, Clad a failli se retrouver pendu par les couilles et a visiblement très mal pris la blague.
4- Depuis, plus de nouvelles de Clad...
5- ...jusqu'à tout à l'heure. Je reçois un mail où il me dit qu'il veut que je poste une vidéo sur le forum vu qu'il s'est _"bloqué l'accès au site tout seul"_. Je ne sais pas comment il a fait, peut-être en tapant un nouveau mot de passe au hasard de façon à ne plus pouvoir se logguer (ce qui est idiot de toute façon : quand un forum me déplait, je n'y vais plus, c'est tout). J'explique tout ça dans ce post
6- Il m'a dit aussi vouloir que j'envoie un MP à "boulon ou autre" pour qu'on lui forwarde ses MPs (dont l'un contient apparemment un numéro de téléphone important) auxquels il n'a plus accès : ben ouais, il ne peut plus se logguer. J'ai envoyé le MP à Boulon et à Verveine (car Boulon s'était déco entre temps), Verveine m'a dit qu'il laissera Boulon se charger de ça demain.

Voilà, c'est tout ce que je sais...

----------


## sissi

Et Ron?

----------


## le faucheur

> Moi aussi, mais je ne suis pas sûr, ce sont surtout les cheveux qui me permettaient de l'identifier.


Si si c'est lui, il a une voix assez particuliere et aisement reconnaisable...

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Moi aussi, mais je ne suis pas sûr, ce sont surtout les cheveux qui me permettaient de l'identifier. 
> 
> 
> 
> Je peux expliquer, mais pas de façon rationnelle (il y a trop de choses qui m'échappent). Voici ce que je sais sur le cas Clad (ou "Patrick Bateman" comme le surnomment affectueusement les fans de ses vidéos) :
> 
> 1- Clad est visé par Boulon depuis quelque temps (pour flood, pétage plus haut que son cul, giscardisme, etc...)
> 2- Ca s'est tendu sur le topic du coeur hier (ou avant-hier je sais plus)
> 3- Aujourd'hui, Clad a failli se retrouver pendu par les couilles et a visiblement très mal pris la blague.
> ...


 ::mellow::  ::mellow::  ::mellow:: 

Je suis le seul a avoir les jetons a propos de cette histoire (comme je l'ai déja dit, j'assimile clad a jim carrey dans "disjoncté") ?

----------


## El Gringo

Putain je veux pas dire mais se bloquer volontairement l'accès à un forum quand on attend une information importante, faut le faire. Quoi qu'il en soit c'est pas un admin qui lui fera suivre ses mp, s'il attend le message de quelqu'un il a qu'à te demander (ou à moi si nécessaire) d'envoyer son adresse mail par mp à son interlocuteur.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Putain je veux pas dire mais se bloquer volontairement l'accès à un forum quand on attend une information importante, faut le faire.


Oui, mais il m'a dit dans son mail qu'il s'est bloqué l'accès "un peu hâtivement"  (ou un truc du genre). Et en voyant ses vidéos (surtout celle postée par McDudule plus haut sur cette page), on se doute bien que c'est un mec qui marche à l'impulsion...  :^_^:

----------


## mescalin

hop gourage de topak

----------


## le faucheur

Dommage que Clad nous ai quitté, ce n'était pas le mauvais bougre, il me faisait bien rire avec ces interventions, mélange de vieille France et centrisme bayourisme.
Bah, j'espere au moins qu'il repassera ici quandil se presentera pour les prochaines municipales, histoire qu'on rigole de nouveau un bon coup.

----------


## El Gringo

Certes, mais ça n'enlève rien à ce que j'ai dis après. Sinon j'avais pas regardé la vidéo en fait, il faut absolument que quelqu'un la garde pour les élections où il se présentera.




> Dommage que Clad nous ai quitté, ce n'était pas le mauvais bougre, il me faisait bien rire avec ces interventions, mélange de vieille France et centrisme bayrouisme.
> Bah, j'espere au moins qu'il repassera ici quandil se presentera pour les prochaines municipales, histoire qu'on rigole de nouveau un bon coup.


Oh le vieux cliché ringard...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Certes, mais ça n'enlève rien à ce que j'ai dis après. Sinon j'avais pas regardé la vidéo en fait, il faut absolument que quelqu'un la garde pour les élections où il se présentera.


Oh oui!!! J'imagine ça dans la campagne officielle :
_
Et maintenant, monsieur Clad, Union pour la Démocratie Française:

"Ouuahhaa, t'as vu, c'est ma bite !"_

 ::P:

----------


## le faucheur

> Oh le vieux cliché ringard...


C'est la verité, tout simplement.
D'ailleurs tu a eu la meme idée que moi en plus !




> Oh oui!!! J'imagine ça dans la campagne officielle :
> 
> _Et maintenant, monsieur Clad, Union pour la Démocratie Française:_
> 
> _"Ouuahhaa, t'as vu, c'est ma bite !"_


C'est le MODEM maintenant, plus l'UDF.

----------


## El Gringo

> D'ailleurs tu a eu la meme idée que moi en plus !


Tu me prends pour un gros naze ?  :B):

----------


## le faucheur

> Tu me prends pour un gros naze ?


Non, un alcoolique.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est le MODEM maintenant, plus l'UDF.


C'était une blague, rapport au Giscardisme, toussa...  ::cry:: 

En plus y'a des députés qui veulent reformer l'UDF. Le fossile a de l'avenir !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Bah y doit s'ennuyer la haut...


C'est l'air maritime... ça monte à la tête, le sel tout ça. Après, Southampton... bon... voilà quoi.

----------


## le faucheur

> C'était une blague, rapport au Giscardisme, toussa... 
> 
> En plus y'a des députés qui veulent reformer l'UDF. Le fossile a de l'avenir !


J'avais compris la blague, c'était juste pour faire chier, pleure pas !

Ah oui je l'ai lu dans le canard enchainé, le tresorier de l'udf et une partie des dinosaures de l'UDF partirais bien avec le tresor de guerre de l'UDF et laisserais Bayrou tout seul comme un con, je suis curieux de voir comment ca va se finir....

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Enfin bon Southampton pour y être allé c'est pas tres enjoué comme ville. Sinon la région est très sympa, puis il y a des villes voizines qui m'ont plu genre Brighton ou Porthmouth. 
Si je ne me goure pas Southampton est une ville un peu plus petite.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le tresorier de l'udf et une partie des dinosaures de l'UDF partirais bien avec le tresor de guerre de l'UDF et laisserais Bayrou tout seul comme un con, je suis curieux de voir comment ca va se finir....


Mal. Pour Bayrou en tout cas. Mais là on nage en plein hors-sujet.

Sinon je viens de remarquer qu'il y a "X membres et 1 invité" sur ce topic depuis plusieurs heures. Serait-ce Clad ?

*Va chercher un guéridon et des accessoires de spiritisme*
_"Clad, si tu peux nous lire, frappe trois coups !"_

----------


## le faucheur

> Mal. Pour Bayrou en tout cas. Mais là on nage en plein hors-sujet.
> 
> Sinon je viens de remarquer qu'il y a "X membres et 1 invité" sur ce topic depuis plusieurs heures. Serait-ce Clad ?
> 
> *Va chercher un guéridon et des accessoires de spiritisme*
> _"Clad, si tu peux nous lire, frappe trois coups !"_


Oui, meme si il réussit a les garder, e ne sera qu'aux pris de promotions oux avantages, ce qui entrainera de nouvelles dissensions et cela affaiblira sa position deja tres précaire.

"Boum ! Boum ! Boum !"

Blague a part, je ne pense pas. Souvent c'est Google ou Yahoo qui joue le role d'invité, je ne sais plus ou il faut cliquer, mais j'avais remarquer ca...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Souvent c'est Google ou Yahoo qui joue le role d'invité, je ne sais plus ou il faut cliquer, mais j'avais remarquer ca...


Je sais pas, je viens de regarder quelques autres topics et le nombre d'invités varie de 0 à 3.

Enfin bon, on va laisser tomber cette histoire de "visiteur masqué".
On n'a jamais autant parlé de Clad que depuis qu'il est parti...  :^_^:

----------


## El Gringo

Le prochain qui fait un hors sujet politique retrouvera Clad bien plus vite que prévu.

----------


## le faucheur

> Je sais pas, je viens de regarder quelques autres topics et le nombre d'invités varie de 0 à 3.
> 
> Enfin bon, on va laisser tomber cette histoire de "visiteur masqué".
> On n'a jamais autant parlé de Clad que depuis qu'il est parti...


C'est vrai ! Peut etre que ca va le faire revenir, va savoir.....




> Le prochain qui fait un hors sujet politique retrouvera Clad bien plus vite que prévu.


Ah ce n'est pas tolerer ? Je croyais que maintenant avec la charte sur la politique, cela ne posait plus de probleme du moment qu'on discutais en bonne intelligence.
Toutes mes excuses alors, je ne savais pas.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ah ce n'est pas tolerer ? Je croyais que maintenant avec la charte sur la politique, cela ne posait plus de probleme du moment qu'on discutais en bonne intelligence.
> Toutes mes excuses alors, je ne savais pas.


Comme disait (à peu près) Desproges: sur CanardPlus, on peut parler de tout, mais pas n'importe où.

En gros, pour la politique, tu as les topics politiques : là tout est permis tant que c'est courtois et légal.

Parler politique ailleurs est puni d'un aller simple pour Pékin déguisé en moine bouddhiste.

Enfin si j'ai bien compris la charte, hein... Je suis pas modo.  :^_^:

----------


## Pelomar

Eh ben, il y a eu de l'animation cette nuit.

----------


## francou008

Si je retrouve une sauvegarde du topic de floode ouare, j'en pose un extrait ici.
On avait quand même fait 100 pages en une journée, avec l'établissement des règles super complexes 'un edit rend la conscription nulle et non avenue'.
 :B):

----------


## Lt Anderson

En tout cas Clad me manque aussi, c'était un "ennemi de classe" et un "suppot du Grand Capital"  idéal, un vrai plaisir.  ::ninja:: 
 :B):

----------


## Faster

> En tout cas Clad me manque aussi, c'était un "ennemi de classe" et un "suppot du Grand Capital"  idéal, un vrai plaisir.



beh il est parti où en fait ?

L'histoire de pendu par les couilles tousssa  ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Aghora

Il était doué comme politicien, il ira loin je pense : il savait tout sur tout, pensait le monde actuel comme un immense marché, répondait point par point à chaque fois (équivalent dans la vie réelle à interrompre sans arrêt son interlocuteur), et j'en passe.
Il me tarde les prochains débats télévisés avec lui  ::P: .

----------


## Pelomar

> beh il est parti où en fait ?
> 
> L'histoire de pendu par les couilles tousssa  ?


Il à tiré les conséquences de son échec en se retirant de la vie cplusienne.

----------


## Ash

> En tout cas Clad me manque aussi, c'était un "ennemi de classe" et un "suppot du Grand Capital"  idéal, un vrai plaisir.


Mais à quel moment ça a switché de "j'ouvre un topic sur les vieilles" à "je suis un nazi banni" ? J'ai raté un truc visiblement...

----------


## Faster

> Il à tiré les conséquences de son échec en se retirant de la vie cplusienne.


Wabon  ::huh::  et il va revenir ? ( ou pas  ::mellow:: )

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il était doué comme politicien, il ira loin je pense : il savait tout sur tout, pensait le monde actuel comme un immense marché, répondait point par point à chaque fois (équivalent dans la vie réelle à interrompre sans arrêt son interlocuteur), et j'en passe.
> Il me tarde les prochains débats télévisés avec lui .


Mouais, sa vision du monde était à la limite de la schizophrénie.
Bon j'arrête là, çà me fait chier, et surtout c'est plus du tout marrant.

----------


## Guest

Putain je pigeais pas qui c'était Pitoyable Animal.

----------


## Ash

> Putain je pigeais pas qui c'était Pitoyable Animal.


C'était qui ? :mecsacrémentlargué:

----------


## Pelomar

> Putain je pigeais pas qui c'était Pitoyable Animal.


TRANSSFFORRRMATION 

Boulon s'est vexé parce que je l'ai ban.

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai connu CPC via ce topic  c'était pas un pala mais un guerrier


c'est vrai que la différence est énorme 
le pala est un peu tarlouze sur les bords alors que le guerrier lui il encule des ponays 
il est harcore

----------


## Guest

J'avais eu toute la vérité sur l'affaire d'ailleurs :thetruthisoutthere:

----------


## gripoil

Putain il est pire que moi clad!
Moi aussi j'avais pétay un cable quand Tink m'avait ban et que tout le monde me prenait encore plus pour un gros taré que je le suis!
Alors j'ai dis a tout le monde "T'es moche!" Et j'ai dis "Flubber encore plus!" Et tout est rentré dans l'ordre!

----------


## le faucheur

C'est qui pitoyable animal ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est qui pitoyable animal ?


un bot 

un peu comme Gripwal en fait

----------


## flibulin bulard

meuh non c'est Pelomar, avec un pseudo plus adapté.

Sinon, gripoil, le gars qui au début postait des trucs tellement français qu'on se demandait si il était humain.
Maxwell avait d'ailleurs dit: "intelligent, c'est comme gripoil, mais a l'envers"
 ::ninja::

----------


## Nadoue

> meuh non c'est Pelomar, avec un pseudo plus adapté.
> 
> Sinon, gripoil, le gars qui au début postait des trucs tellement français qu'on se demandait si il était humain.
> Maxwell avait d'ailleurs dit: "intelligent, c'est comme gripoil, mais a l'envers"


T'as toujours pas changé d'avatar toi ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Si je retrouve une sauvegarde du topic de floode ouare, j'en pose un extrait ici.
> On avait quand même fait 100 pages en une journée, avec l'établissement des règles super complexes 'un edit rend la conscription nulle et non avenue'.


Conscription.

----------


## Guest

Ben ça reflète bien son moi profond je trouve.

----------


## gripoil

> un bot 
> 
> un peu comme Gripwal en fait


Merde j'suis repéré!




Bip!

----------


## le faucheur

> Sinon, gripoil, le gars qui au début postait des trucs tellement français qu'on se demandait si il était humain.
> Maxwell avait d'ailleurs dit: "intelligent, c'est comme gripoil, mais a l'envers"


Hum je comprends pas la, avant gripoil parlait bien ou alors il se croyait dans WOW ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Hum je comprends pas la, avant gripoil parlait bien ou alors il se croyait dans WOW ?


il parlait le gripoil quoi: un mélange de dyslexie et de ch'ti  ::ninja::

----------


## le faucheur

> il parlait le gripoil quoi: un mélange de dyslexie et de ch'ti


Ouch ! Je comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi....

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ouch ! Je comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi....


exemple, ce topic:
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...hlight=gripoil

ah et tant que j'y suis: le mec qui avait crée un topic "une meuf a poil chez les pompier" reconverti en topic de blague pourries par moi-même et par raoul adroite. Topic qui me valut ce super surnom: dudule.
 ::ninja:: 

ptain l'histoire du fofo canardplus est riche quand même.

Ou le topic du donjon aussi  ::cry::

----------


## Toxic

> C'est qui pitoyable animal ?


Un mec qui sait pas faire des screenshots valables.

----------


## le faucheur

> exemple, ce topic:
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...hlight=gripoil
> 
> ah et tant que j'y suis: le mec qui avait crée un topic "une meuf a poil chez les pompier" reconverti en topic de blague pourries par moi-même et par raoul adroite. Topic qui me valut ce super surnom: dudule.
> 
> 
> ptain l'histoire du fofo canardplus est riche quand même.
> 
> Ou le topic du donjon aussi


Ah oui ! Il etait bien barrée ! Plus fou que son prof apparament !
Et sinon c'est quoi le topic du donjon ?




> Un mec qui sait pas faire des screenshots valables.


Carrement ! Il serait dans ma rédaction, c'était direct le pied du rédac chef au cul et a la porte !

----------


## Pelomar

> Un mec qui sait pas faire des screenshots valables.


Je ne connais pas cet homme.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je veux pas faire mon rabat-joie, mais je le trouve à chier ce topic.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je veux pas faire mon rabat-joie, mais je le trouve à chier ce topic.


*

bah c'est le topic à b0...

Ah merde.

En fait oui, c'est vraiment de la merde ce topic.

----------


## gripoil

Oh mon Dieu O_o

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Et sinon c'est quoi le topic du donjon ?


Un topic crée par les wotwoteur, genre le topic a bobo mais avec une aventure de mongoliens. Daeke nous avait fait a chacun un avatar pixel art, avatar dont j'ai perdu le lien  ::cry::

----------


## Paul Verveine

On ne critique pas un topic O.Boulon approved !

----------


## gripoil

> Hum je comprends pas la, avant gripoil parlait bien ou alors il se croyait dans WOW ?


Hop hop hop j'suis pas d'ce bord là moi!
J'parle avec mes pieds mais je sais quand même penser... et écrire... et vivre aussi...

----------


## ToneLune

C'est PeLoMar, j'ai pas compris pourquoi il s'est muté .. mais voila, ça devient un peu n'importe quoi quand même ^^ :vieuxconnisme:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> On ne critique pas un topic O.Boulon approved !


Bah si, là, j'ose.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hop hop hop j'suis pas d'ce bord là moi!
> J'parle avec mes pieds mais je sais quand même penser... et écrire... et vivre aussi...


t'a oublier de dire que tu kiffe les anus de ponays

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> t'a oublier de dire que tu kiffe les anus de ponays


Il avait pas parlé de poules plutôt ?

----------


## gripoil

> t'a oublier de dire que tu kiffe les anus de ponays


Tu confonds avec liopirg!

Moi j'aime bien ... pleins de choses ... euh ... ouais ... mais pas ça...

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Bah si, là, j'ose.


t'aimes vivre dangereusement !

----------


## gripoil

McPaul c'est un gros lourd!

----------


## le faucheur

> Un topic crée par les wotwoteur, genre le topic a bobo mais avec une aventure de mongoliens. Daeke nous avait fait a chacun un avatar pixel art, avatar dont j'ai perdu le lien


De toute facon, WOW rime toujours avec mongoliens....




> Hop hop hop j'suis pas d'ce bord là moi!
> J'parle avec mes pieds mais je sais quand même penser... et écrire... et vivre aussi...


Des fois je me demande....

----------


## gripoil

> De toute facon, WOW rime toujours avec mongoliens....
> 
> 
> Des fois je me demande....


Nan là c'est le wotw!

----------


## flibulin bulard

> McPaul c'est un gros lourd!


pourquoi?




> Nan là c'est le wotw!


pareil, les wotwoteurs sont des mongoliens, comme les langos.

----------


## gripoil

> pourquoi?


J'sais pas... on s'aime pas alors on se vanne! ... Ca marche pas comme ça ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> J'sais pas... on s'aime pas alors on se vanne! ... Ca marche pas comme ça ?


quoi tu m'aime pas?  ::cry::  enfoiray!

----------


## gripoil

> quoi tu m'aime pas?  enfoiray!


J'sais pas ça fait parti de la Coutume nan ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> t'aimes vivre dangereusement !


Bah ouais. Tu vois, là, par exemple, je tente d'étouffer un scorpion sous chacune de mes aisselles.

Et comme je suis HARDCORE, je vais aller nu avec une rose entre les incisives déclarer ma flamme au mariage de mon ex-femme.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> J'sais pas ça fait parti de la Coutume nan ?


cherche pas a te rattraper ta brisé mon petit coeur sensible!  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## le faucheur

C'est quoi le WOTW ?

----------


## gripoil

> cherche pas a te rattraper ta brisé mon petit coeur sensible!


VICTWARE§!

Bon allay on bayze!

Ah tiens on bayze ça rentre dans la liste.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> C'est quoi le WOTW ?


une personnification du néant:
http://wotw.fr/




> VICTWARE§!
> 
> Bon allay on bayze!
> 
> Ah tiens on bayze ça rentre dans la liste.


nan désolay, pas d'amour sans spontex.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Woh putain. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi on m'a qualifié de wotw y a pas longtemps.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> C'est quoi le WOTW ?


du caca en barre et c'est un compliment !

----------


## Pelomar

Pelomar est de retour, et il est grave vénère !

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Pelomar est de retour, et il est grave vénère !



Et alors il veut un pin's ?

----------


## mescalin

moi je les aime bien.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Pelomar est de retour, et il est grave vénère !


Sans poil, point de gloire n'est possible.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour info, j'ai offert à Clad un autre mot de passe, histoire qu'il revienne d'entre les morts.

----------


## flibulin bulard

boulon is watching us, preparing to lock the topic  ::ninja:: 


A propos de lock, y avait eu la prise d'hotage du forum par boulon et couille_de_rat.

----------


## Pelomar

Bon, on recentre ou je lock.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> A propos de lock, y avait eu la prise d'hotage du forum par boulon et couille_de_rat.



S'quoi donc ?

----------


## mescalin

fake t'as pas écris en rouge !

----------


## le faucheur

> Pour info, j'ai offert à Clad un autre mot de passe, histoire qu'il revienne d'entre les morts.


La B.A du jour de Boulon.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> La B.A du jour de Boulon.


De l'année même.

----------


## gripoil

> S'quoi donc ?


Ah ouais ça trouait le cul ça!

Vous voulez pas remettre ça ? J'vous offre 2 PIZZAS!!!

----------


## Djal

> Pour info, j'ai offert à Clad un autre mot de passe, histoire qu'il revienne d'entre les morts.


J'espère qu'il ouvrira un thread pour expliquer l'affaire en détail, les personnes impliquées, son analyse, ses propositions pour ne plus que cela se reproduise etc..

----------


## flibulin bulard

> S'quoi donc ?


Ils lockaient tout les topics du forum pour se faire offrir une pizza je crois.
D'ailleurs, y avait même une photo avec boulon et son masque de catch, et zoulou et sa tête de... ::ninja:: 

si quelqu'un pouvait la ressortir...

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Ah ouais ça trouait le cul ça!
> 
> Vous voulez pas remettre ça ? J'vous offre 2 PIZZAS!!!


Tu me cites et tu me répond pas.

Je te causes p'us.




> Ils lockaient tout les topics du forum pour se faire offrir une pizza je crois.
> D'ailleurs, y avait même une photo avec boulon et son masque de catch, et zoulou et sa tête de...
> 
> si quelqu'un pouvait la ressortir...


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## mescalin

> J'espère qu'il ouvrira un thread pour expliquer l'affaire en détail, les personnes impliquées, son analyse, ses propositions pour ne plus que cela se reproduise etc..


Il a sans doute du déjà poser les droits pour un audiobook

----------


## Toxic

> La B.A du jour de Boulon.


C'est un piège, il l'appâte parce qu'il tient à la pendaison testiculaire je pense.

----------


## le faucheur

> Ils lockaient tout les topics du forum pour se faire offrir une pizza je crois.
> D'ailleurs, y avait même une photo avec boulon et son masque de catch, et zoulou et sa tête de...
> 
> si quelqu'un pouvait la ressortir...


Mc Dudule, la mémoire du forum canardplus !
Merci pour tes explications, ca ma permis de comprendre certaine chose.

----------


## Pelomar

Bon, je ban Toxic pour vulgarité.
Prenez en de la graine les mioches.

----------


## le faucheur

> C'est un piège, il l'appâte parce qu'il tient à la pendaison testiculaire je pense.


Je crois moi aussi, c'est un vicieux Boulon...

----------


## Djal

> C'est un piège, il l'appâte parce qu'il tient à la pendaison testiculaire je pense.


Pire, en s'auto bannant Clad a baysé Boulon. 
Mais Boulon est mauvais joueur, alors en effet il l'apatte mais uniquement pour pouvoir le ban lui même...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ouais, et puis y a jamais eu d'échange de PM entre nous hier soir.
Clad désirant à tout prix devenir un homme public, toutes nos communications ont été publiques.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Ca égalise dur ici.

----------


## gripoil

> Tu me cites et tu me répond pas.
> 
> Je te causes p'us.


Vieux réflexe  ::ninja:: 
Faut dire que j'parle pas aux traitres qui controle l'empire et le conseil des jedis a la fois!

----------


## flibulin bulard

puisque on en est a ressortir les vieilles affaires, on peut parler du skyblog de ackbar et snowman le pervers roi de la filature  ::ninja::

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Vieux réflexe 
> Faut dire que j'parle pas aux traitres qui controle l'empire et le conseil des jedis a la fois!


T'es jaloux s'tou.

Avec ton petit homard qui se prend pour quelqu'un.

----------


## le faucheur

> puisque on en est a ressortir les vieilles affaires, on peut parler du skyblog de ackbar et snowman le pervers roi de la filature


Dis nous TOUT ! on veut tout savoir !

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Dis nous TOUT ! on veut tout savoir !


http://ackbar.skyrock.com/

Et pour snowman bah vaut mieux pas...

edith:
putain j'adore!:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> http://ackbar.skyrock.com/
> 
> Et pour snowman bah vaut mieux pas...
> 
> edith:
> putain j'adore!:
> http://e3.img.v4.skyrock.com/e39/ack.../692041388.jpg


Il est accroché à un mur de ma chambre  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

M'en souvenais plus de celle là tiens.

Joli.

----------


## flibulin bulard

au fait pourquoi les wotw font encore vivre l'ancien forum CPC?

----------


## Pelomar

acharnement thérapeutique.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Moi j'aimais bien l'avatar _Couly certified_ de O. Boulon.
C'étay mieux avang...

----------


## Sylvine

> au fait pourquoi les wotw font encore vivre l'ancien forum CPC?


Je m'insurge, je fais pas partie de cette bande de décérébrés, pourtant je poste toujours sur l'ancien forum.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Je m'insurge, je fais pas partie de cette bande de décérébrés, pourtant je poste toujours sur l'ancien forum.


Ta fait le canard a l'orange, ça compense...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Demain c'est dimanche §§

----------


## Sylvine

> Ta fait le canard a l'orange, ça compense...


Tiens, ça aussi on peut le mettre dans les grands-mères du forum.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Demain c'est dimanche §§


Je vois que tu sais lire le calendrier, çà veut dire que tu vas à l'école, donc tu es un grand garçon maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Conscription.


Han le naze ! il l'a pas mis en majuscules !




> Ils lockaient tout les topics du forum pour se faire offrir une pizza je crois.
> D'ailleurs, y avait même une photo avec boulon et son masque de catch, et zoulou et sa tête de...
> 
> si quelqu'un pouvait la ressortir...


Je crois que je l'ai.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> au fait pourquoi les wotw font encore vivre l'ancien forum CPC?


On est nécrophiles.

D'autres questions ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Han le naze ! il l'a pas mis en majuscules !
> 
> 
> Je crois que je l'ai.


balance!





> On est nécrophiles.
> 
> D'autres questions ?


pourquoi le wotw?


et au fait c'est passé a jolaventur

la manie de finir

ses phrases

3 lignes

plus bas

?

 ::ninja::

----------


## le faucheur

> Et pour snowman bah vaut mieux pas...


Ah si si, moi je veux savoir !

----------


## mescalin

Ahaha lachlan ahahaa

----------


## le faucheur

> au fait pourquoi les wotw font encore vivre l'ancien forum CPC?


Peut etre parce que la bas ils peuvent dires leur conneries sans se faire ban par Boulon ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Peut etre parce que la bas ils peuvent dires leur conneries sans se faire ban par Boulon ?


que dalle il y passe aussi!




> Ah si si, moi je veux savoir !


ta qu'a lui demander  ::):

----------


## le faucheur

> ta qu'a lui demander


Rah ! C'est salaud de mettre l'eau a la bouche au gens et de rien dire !

----------


## Pelomar

> Ah si si, moi je veux savoir !


serre les fesses très fort alors.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> balance!


T'es chiant faut que je branche mon DD.

----------


## Anax

je comprend rien

----------


## le faucheur

> je comprend rien


Je te rassure mon petit Alton, personne ne comprend rien ici !

----------


## Djal

On avait promis à Snowman de plus jamais en parler, fallait être là à l'époque du premier topic du cœur, celui qui a été locké...  ::siffle::

----------


## Pelomar

> On avait promis à Snowman de plus jamais en parler, fallait être là à l'époque du premier topic du cœur, celui qui a été locké...


Et c'est pas pour vous dégouter, mais il a pas été locké pour rien, yavait des histoires assez chaudes dedans  ::siffle::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Et c'est pas pour vous dégouter, mais il a pas été locké pour rien, yavait des histoires assez chaudes dedans


D'ailleurs le nouveau s'écarte petit à petit du chemin lui aussi : y a trop de flood.  ::|:

----------


## gripoil

Merci de le préciser ... ça devient surtout de la grosse daube et ça fait déjà 20 pages au moins!

----------


## Jolaventur

> pourquoi le wotw?
> 
> 
> et au fait c'est passé a jolaventur
> 
> la manie de finir
> 
> ses phrases
> 
> ...


Va 

Te 

Faire

----------


## Tromzy

Il ne les finit même plus, maintenant. La flemme.

----------


## Algent

> On avait promis à Snowman de plus jamais en parler, fallait être là à l'époque du premier topic du cœur, celui qui a été locké...


D'ailleurs en dehors de son surnom, au final il avait été la voir ?  :^_^:

----------


## Arseur

> Va 
> 
> Te 
> 
> Faire


Ooooh incrédibeule, Jolav découvrit la MAJUSCULE.  ::ninja::  :rajouteunecouche:

----------


## flibulin bulard

> On avait promis à Snowman de plus jamais en parler, fallait être là à l'époque du premier topic du cœur, celui qui a été locké...


De toute façon c'est le type même de topic qui feraient mieux de disparaitre. ça et le forum politique.

----------


## francou008

> Conscription.


Noob, voila quelques raisons pour lesquelles ta conscription n'est pas valide:
-Nous ne sommes ni dans le topic de b0b0 ni dans celui de floode ouare
-Dans le message il ne doit y avoir que Conscription et pas de point
-Les cacas ont gagné la guerre, alors que les rouges étaient nuls, et les roses s'en sortaient un peu.

----------


## gripoil

> Noob, voila quelques raisons pour lesquelles ta conscription n'est pas valide:
> -Nous ne sommes ni dans le topic de b0b0 ni dans celui de floode ouare
> -Dans le message il ne doit y avoir que Conscription et pas de point
> -Les cacas ont gagné la guerre, alors que les rouges étaient nuls, et les roses s'en sortaient un peu.


CONSTIPATION!

----------


## Paul Verveine

> CONSTIPATION!


remarquons une fois de plus que gripoil vit dans un monde parallèle

----------


## gripoil

> remarquons une fois de plus que gripoil vit dans un monde parallèle


Ouais j'fais parti de la légende maintenant!
... TABOURET§!

Ah d'ailleurs TABOURET§! Ca vient de maxwell a chaque reponse a un post plus ou moins incomprehensible que j'ai fait.

----------


## Jolaventur

> CONSTIPATION!



je contre d'un *Circoncision*

----------


## O.Boulon

Stop le putain de flood.
Le topic est intéressant essayez de maîtriser vos sphincters.

Y a du ménage à faire, mais maintenant, c'est retour à l'ordre.

----------


## Arseur

> c'est retour à l'ordre.


C'est pas un us et coutume de canardplus, ça...  ::blink::   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> une personnification du néant:
> http://wotw.fr/


Toi t'es aigri parce qu'on t'as pas invité 
Désolé on sélectionne que les gens classes, comme Georges  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

> Noob, voila quelques raisons pour lesquelles ta conscription n'est pas valide:
> -Nous ne sommes ni dans le topic de b0b0 ni dans celui de floode ouare
> -Dans le message il ne doit y avoir que Conscription et pas de point
> -Les cacas ont gagné la guerre, alors que les rouges étaient nuls, et les roses s'en sortaient un peu.


L'auuutre, il croit qu'il va m'apprendre à jouer à mon propre jeu!
T'facons les rouges ont gagné.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

> Ahaha lachlan ahahaa


Oh oui, il était puissant lui aussi!

----------


## Truhl

Grave. A l'époque du topic des présidentielles, il m'avait envoyé un mp parce que j'avais balancé une reflexion un peu abusée et depuis ce jour j'ai la certitude que Lachlan, c'est en fait Sylvain de caméra café.

----------


## Sylvine

> Oh oui, il était puissant lui aussi!


Il l'est toujours, il lui arrive de venir baver sur le forum CPC de Gamekult.

----------


## O.Boulon

"Vous l'aurez compris, Simcity Societies c'est bien, car je déteste Boulon et Gringo qui m'ont trop souvent banni. Car je suis un libre penseur avec un clavier très abîmé. Au revoir."

----------


## Jolaventur

> T'facons les rouges ont gagné.


ouai on était les meilleurs, les plus beaux etc...

les autres était juste plus rapide 
pis il avaient des bots eux

----------


## Djal

Ha y a les délires avec Georges Abitbol aussi que j'ai jamais compris.

----------


## Guest

Néophyte.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ha y a les délires avec Georges Abitbol aussi que j'ai jamais compris.


Tu manques de références petit.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ouais bon encore un topic à flood maquillay §

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca m'étonnerait.

----------


## Sylvine

> ouais bon encore un topic à flood maquillay §


Et alors?  ::siffle:: 

Euuuh, je voulais dire pas du tout!

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> pour recentrer le débat: personne n'a parlé de thomas13fr?


Je me suis tapé huit pages pour confirmer, oui, que ce personnage fait partie des légendes du forum. On en parle moins aujourd'hui parce qu'on avait quand même beaucoup beaucoup tapé dessus à l'époque (et on s'était bien marré). Point trop n'en faut !

----------


## mescalin

> ouai on était les meilleurs, les plus beaux etc...
> 
> les autres était juste plus rapide 
> pis il avaient des bots eux


qu'est-ce que je disais ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Bande de mauvais perdants, sales pourritures communistes !


Sinon, ouais thomas13fr, il avais créé le mirifique topic lost 2 scandale !!!
où il tentait de s'expliquer sur un truc mais j'ai jamais rien compris.

extrait :



> ...des gens meurents de faim voici le dessin des profiteurs de la societe de sur consommation actuel qui est basé sur les capitaux surenchérit par la création de valeurs purement et fatalement virtuels que sont la bourse !


ok, d'accord !

----------


## Lt Anderson

*bruits de pas qui s'approchent*... L'est pas mal ce topic. Mouais pas mal... *bruits de pas qui s'éloignent*

----------


## flibulin bulard

quand je tape thomas13fr dans google, je tombe sur des truc inquiétants, genre de la tecktonik!!!
 ::mellow:: 
http://uk.youtube.com/thomas13fr

et il hacke même des freebox! c'est un dur, un vrai!

----------


## Jolaventur

> quand je tape thomas13fr dans google, je tombe sur des truc inquiétants, genre de la tecktonik!!!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/thomas13fr
> 
> et il hacke même des freebox! c'est un dur, un vrai!


elle est toute mimi la petite

au fait question subsidiaire pourquoi tu fais ce genre de recherche

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je réitère. Le sujet de base était sympa.


Mais là non.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ouais au début c'était bien, puis sans raison certains se sont mis à parler de Clad... _"Et là, c'est le drame..."_
 ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

Tiens, on allais oublier le :

----------


## francou008

Hey les mecs, on avait oublié Nitro et sa passion pour Emma Watson!! (qui est tout juste majeur (pas Nitro))

Et puis aussi le fameux:

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

Ce Topic serait-il une remise en cause de la société de consommation?
(/Pelomar)

----------


## Pelomar

Plutôt une critique je dirais.

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

Anyway, ça fait un de plus...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Ouais au début c'était bien, puis sans raison certains se sont mis à parler de Clad... _"Et là, c'est le drame..."_


Bah Clad est ce qu'il est.On l'aime ou pas. Mais on s'en fout. On va pas le museler. 

*arrête de poster avec les ersatz alcooliques d'hier jauni*

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bah Clad est ce qu'il est.On l'aime ou pas. Mais on s'en fout. On va pas le museler. 
> 
> *arrête de poster avec les ersatz alcooliques d'hier jauni*


C'était de l'ironie. Mais bon...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> C'était de l'ironie. Mais bon...


Je ne suis pas mentalement équipé pour.

Sinon, je te fais un bisou pour ma malinterprétation ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Perso je trouve que le nom reviens trop souvent dans les posts ces jours ci. 

D'un on ne cogne pas sur quelqu'un qui n'est pas là (même si je partage l'avis général, là n'est pas la question) et deux... bein il ne mérite pas de rentrer dans la légende urbaine du forum je trouve.

----------


## Grimar

C'est un topic sur les ravages de la drogues ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'ai raté un truc.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Captain Dax...
Pas celui de Couly hein...

----------


## greenflo

> Captain Dax...
> Pas celui de Couly hein...


Rhaaa oui!
Son topic de vente de cassette vidéo était grandiose!

----------


## Kahn Lusth

S'il n'y avait que ça.
Quelques temps après l'ouverture de ce forum il était venu nous parler de Sony (PS3 toussa) en disant à leur sujet "mes boss".
Un moment épique de loose.

----------


## greenflo

> S'il n'y avait que ça.
> Quelques temps après l'ouverture de ce forum il était venu nous parler de Sony (PS3 toussa) en disant à leur sujet "mes boss".
> Un moment épique de loose.


Rhooo, j'ai loupé ça... ::|:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouah vous en êtes déja à classer les moments d'anthologie de ce forum alors qu'il est encore en couches culottes ? Dingue ça.

----------


## Velgos

La nostalgie est un sport hyper pratiqué depuis l'avènement d'Internet.

----------


## Maxwell

> La nostalgie est un sport hyper pratiqué depuis l'avènement d'Internet.


Ha ! L'avènement d'internet. Ça c'était la bonne époque.




:nostalgie:

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais.
Je trouve l'intérêt du topic à peu près nul, surtout quand les trois quarts des délires ont une durée de vie qui va d'une semaine à deux mois pour les meilleurs.

----------


## Velgos

> Rhooo, j'ai loupé ça...


http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...highlight=boss

Mais c'est pas non plus ouf.

----------


## Coin-Coin

D'un autre côté délirer pendant 3 ans sur des avatars à lunettes, heu, bof bof quoi.

----------


## Toxic

> Ouah vous en êtes déja à classer les moments d'anthologie de ce forum alors qu'il est encore en couches culottes ? Dingue ça.


Ah ouais tiens voilà une meme de Canardplus : Augusto Giovanni débarque sur un sujet, n'importe lequel, et poste un message sur le thème "Tiens c'est nul/inintéressant/risible/bidon votre truc, moi je suis largement au-dessus de ça".

----------


## greenflo

> http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...highlight=boss
> 
> Mais c'est pas non plus ouf.


 
Merci, t'as raison, c'est pas ultime, mais c'est sympa quand même.

----------


## mexican_mustache

> Ouah vous en êtes déja à classer les moments d'anthologie de ce forum alors qu'il est encore en couches culottes ? Dingue ça.


En Couche coulotte? Tou a pas totalement tort hombre! :^_^:

----------


## SetaSensei

> http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...highlight=boss
> 
> Mais c'est pas non plus ouf.


Au moins ça m'a permis de me rendre compte que j'ai bien fait de travailler un peu mon argumentations. A l'époque j'étais quand même bien mauvais.  ::(: 
C'est pas ouf en relisant, mais c'est comme tout phénomène sur un forum, c'est "drôle" quand on tombe dessus. Quand t'as tout le thread de déjà développé, l'intérêt est proche du néant.

----------


## Nyrius

Je vien de lire tout le topic ... 
Si j'ai bien compris , Clad avait poste un topic sur ce qui ce fait ici , mais ca a derapé 

Et Clad et Boulon se serait engeule publiquement 
et ce qui a fait decide a Clad de quitte le forum en postant ca video et en s'autobannisant ? 

enfin si j'ai compris ce topic...

----------


## O.Boulon

On s'est pas engueulé publiquement.
J'ai juste exprimé mon sentiment sur ses récentes participations. Comme j'ai pu le faire à Lt Anderson, à b0b0, à Pelomar ou à tout ceux qui se dandinent sur le forum.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Vous vous souvenez de la fois où half a créé un multi pour pas se taper la honte ?

----------


## Grimar

> Je vien de lire tout le topic ... 
> Si j'ai bien compris , Clad avait poste un topic sur ce qui ce fait ici , mais ca a derapé 
> 
> Et Clad et Boulon se serait engeule publiquement 
> et ce qui a fait decide a Clad de quitte le forum en postant ca video et en s'autobannisant ? 
> 
> enfin si j'ai compris ce topic...


J'ai aussi été témoin de conflits du même genre de Clad sur le forum de geekzone, pour vous dire que ce qui s'est passé ici ne me surprend pas de lui.

----------


## Pelomar

> On s'est pas engueulé publiquement.
> J'ai juste exprimé mon sentiment sur ses récentes participations. .


Là c'est le diplomate qui pointe  ::XD:: 
"Mais non je lui ai pas défoncé la gueule, nous avions simplement quelques différents que nous avons réglé de manière conflictuelle !"

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, pas du tout.
C'est juste que pour s'engueuler faut plus ou moins une relation d'égal à égal.

----------


## Pelomar

Bah tu peut défoncer la gueule d'un gendarme.
Sauf qu'après tu te retrouveras avec un procès sur la gueule, mon exemple se casse donc la figure.

Pas con.

----------


## Nyrius

> On s'est pas engueulé publiquement.
> J'ai juste exprimé mon sentiment sur ses récentes participations. Comme j'ai pu le faire à Lt Anderson, à b0b0, à Pelomar ou à tout ceux qui se dandinent sur le forum.


Donc oui tu a raison (enfin tu a toujours raison d'une maniere ou d'une autre ...) 

 :^_^: 


Mais bon, il parfoit les gens qui aime etre sous les projecteurs faut les remettres en place , apres j'ai pas eu de grande affinité avec Clad du a son fanboyisme aigue sur le topic des FAI

----------


## Guest

> Au moins ça m'a permis de me rendre compte que j'ai bien fait de travailler un peu mon argumentations. A l'époque j'étais quand même bien mauvais. 
> C'est pas ouf en relisant, mais c'est comme tout phénomène sur un forum, c'est "drôle" quand on tombe dessus. Quand t'as tout le thread de déjà développé, l'intérêt est proche du néant.


J'aime pas relire mes vieux posts (surtout d'il y a deux ans). J'étais encore moins drôle que maintenant à l'époque  ::cry::  (non sérieux j'en ai honte).

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'es sur le déclin là de toute façon.

----------


## Guest

Ouais  je commence à avoir des poils et tout, bientôt la vieillesse.

----------


## b0b0

j'ai rien compris à ce topic

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

C'était pour voir que Clad s'est coupé les cheveux. Mais je suis pas sûr.

----------


## b0b0

> Bon j'ai lu un peu près tout
> 
> pour moi le meme absolu c'est b0b0
> 
> Quand je suis arrivé sur ce forum, il y avait son influence sur 50% des avatars
> 
> voilà.


98,5 % pour être exact

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tu t'es trompé dans la virgule.

----------


## b0b0

> Tu t'es trompé dans la virgule.


quoi 985 % ?  ::o:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> On s'est pas engueulé publiquement.
> J'ai juste exprimé mon sentiment sur ses récentes participations. Comme j'ai pu le faire à Lt Anderson, à b0b0, à Pelomar ou à tout ceux qui se dandinent sur le forum.


Se dandiner sur un forum de canard, ça me semble dans la nature même de l'objet non ?  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

merde j'ai zappé le nom du mec qui dès ses premiers messages s'était mis à jouer au méchant, non pas gynsu un autre 


il était marrant lui

----------


## O.Boulon

> Se dandiner sur un forum de canard, ça me semble dans la nature même de l'objet non ?


C'est pour ça que j'hurle sur tout le monde.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Bon j'ai lu un peu près tout
> 
> pour moi le meme absolu c'est b0b0
> 
> Quand je suis arrivé sur ce forum, il y avait son influence sur 50% des avatars
> 
> voilà.


Ouais mais si mes souvenirs sont bon il s'était passé la même chose avec un avatar de Boulon. (un dessin de Couly, qui représentait Boulon en train de se peigner.) 
Alors b0b0 c'est rien qu'un sale copieur (polémique.)

----------


## b0b0

> Ouais mais si mes souvenirs sont bon il s'était passé la même chose avec un avatar de Boulon. (un dessin de Couly, qui représentait Boulon en train de se peigner.) 
> Alors b0b0 c'est rien qu'un sale copieur (polémique.)


bin justement j'avais lancé le truc en b0b0isant boulon, après les gens ont suivi, stou et OSEF

----------


## KikujiroTM

> bin justement j'avais lancé le truc en b0b0isant boulon, après les gens ont suivi, stou et OSEF


Oui mais c'étais l'avatar de Boulon qu'on s'était approprié pas le tiens, GTFO et STFU.

----------


## b0b0

ok.

----------


## SetaSensei

> J'aime pas relire mes vieux posts (surtout d'il y a deux ans). J'étais encore moins drôle que maintenant à l'époque  (non sérieux j'en ai honte).


Moi aussi ...

Ayons honte ensemble  ::cry::

----------


## Pelomar

Moi je suis toujours le même loser, du coup j'ai pas honte de voir mes anciens messages.

----------


## Nadoue

> Moi je suis toujours le même loser, du coup j'ai pas honte de voir mes anciens messages.


On te voit beaucoup (trop) ces derniers temps toi nan ?  ::mellow::

----------


## KikujiroTM

> On te voit beaucoup (trop) ces derniers temps toi nan ?


A cause du pin's, il a pris la grosse tête.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ouais mais il a attiré l'attention de Nadoue, donc finalement ça se tient.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Draguer avec des pin's... Pelomar c'est un homme.

----------


## Pelomar

> On te voit beaucoup (trop) ces derniers temps toi nan ?


Si "ces derniers temps", ca veut dire depuis... euh une semaine, alors oui on me voit beaucoup trop.
Mais ça va s'arranger d'ici demain :mavie:

----------


## Guest

> On te voit beaucoup (trop) ces derniers temps toi nan ?


Haaaahahahahahahaha !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Draguer avec des pin's... Pelomar c'est un homme.


Ca serait pas mal comme expression pour parler d'un projet voué à l'échec :
_"C'est comme draguer avec des pin's, ton truc !"_

----------


## Guest

> Ca serait pas mal comme expression pour parler d'un projet voué à l'échec :
> _"C'est comme draguer avec des pin's, ton truc !"_


J'emballe avec des capuchons de stylo, des magnets pour réfrigérateur, des batteries de téléphone portable et des post-it, alors des pin's, je pouffe.

----------


## Pelomar

> J'emballe


trop gros, passera pas.

----------


## Guest

> trop gros, passera pas.


J'ai trois rouleaux de papier cadeau, on me la fait pas gros malin.

----------


## spongebong

> bin justement j'avais lancé le truc en b0b0isant boulon


c'est pas plutot Daweed qui en a fait un (aussi) quelque part dans le topic des produits dérivés que boulon a adopté pendant quelques semaines :justicier:

----------


## kilfou

Me semble qu'au tout début du site y' avait un bon gros casse couille du nom de Jockal.
Genre jamais heureux, aigri et plus cynique que Diogène.
Mais il avait un avatar du Dude Lebowski alors bon je lui en veux pas trop finalement !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Me semble qu'au tout début du site y' avait un bon gros casse couille du nom de Jockal.
> Genre jamais heureux, aigri et plus cynique que Diogène.
> Mais il avait un avatar du Dude Lebowski alors bon je lui en veux pas trop finalement !


Oui, je pensais qu'il avait juste changé de pseudo par ailleurs... Mais afin de ne point me faire plus d'ennemis que j'en ai déja, je ne dirais pas pour qui je le prenais...

----------


## kilfou

Ah si il faut que tu le dises !
Un climat de délation est la meilleure chose qui puisse arriver à ce forum !  ::ninja:: 
sinon MP parce que je suis quelqu'un de curieux !  :;):

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> exemple, ce topic:
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...hlight=gripoil
> 
> ah et tant que j'y suis: le mec qui avait crée un topic "une meuf a poil chez les pompier" reconverti en topic de blague pourries par moi-même et par raoul adroite. Topic qui me valut ce super surnom: dudule.
> 
> 
> ptain l'histoire du fofo canardplus est riche quand même.
> 
> Ou le topic du donjon aussi


Ahah :nelson:

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Elendor a aussi exité sur ce forum ?!
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont été sur les forums officiels de WoW, ça ne vous dit pas quelque chose ?!? Pseudo repris ou bien ?
> 
> Il était énorme ce mec. Chacun de ses posts finissait par être trollé pendant 10 pages. Il disait n'imp. Sauf son dernier post, dans lequel il disait arrêter WoW, en citant, je crois, la communauté.
> 
> Dans la recherche, je ne trouve pas les posts mais les topics. Je ne veux pas me farcir toutes les pages.


Alors Elendor, si je me souviens bien, c'est un type qui a créé un topic parce que sa femme l'avait quitté pour un palouf à wow.

Et je crois que c'est à lui qu'on doit aussi le _"go pve les chialeuses"_.

----------


## Guest

> Alors Elendor, si je me souviens bien, c'est un type qui a créé un topic parce que sa femme l'avait quitté pour un palouf à wow.
> 
> Et je crois que c'est à lui qu'on doit aussi le _"go pve les chialeuses"_.


C'était Eloween pour wow.

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Ah ouais, exact. Autant pour moi. Remarque, c'est une légende aussi celle-là, l'était bien marrant.

Mais bon, pour ma défense, eloween/elendor c'est kif-kif comme pseudo. Moi j'ai pas ce genre de problèmes.  :B):

----------


## crazycow

Toi t'es du genre à égaliser les pseudos !

----------


## Raoul Adroite

Moi chui un ouf, moi. Attention.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah, si t'as pas de maglite, tu ne fais peur qu'aux cailloux. Ouais moi aussi je suis un fou, j'ai élevé ma grand mère. Et j'ai ton IP. HAHAHA.

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais bon, pour ma défense, eloween/elendor c'est kif-kif comme pseudo. Moi j'ai pas ce genre de problèmes.



Le souci est que ça désigne pas totalement le même genre de personne, en fait... Et je suis pas persuadé que cela fasse plaisir à Eloween de dire qu'il ressemble à Elendor...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SUrtout si on lui dit qu'Elendor est Palouf à ses heures perdues...

Tain cette vieille histoire, les souvenirs m'en remontent les larmes aux yeux (de rire les larmes, hein...)



Sinon en us et coutume, encore vu aujourd'hui: critiquer Gringo sur la note donné à Witcher, ça reste classe pour briller en société.

----------


## crazycow

Yeah pas faux...ca revient assez souvent....

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sinon en us et coutume, encore vu aujourd'hui: critiquer Gringo sur la note donné à Witcher, ça reste classe pour briller en société.


Alors que critiquer Boulon pour la note donnée à Quake Wars, c'est vite passé.

Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que nous autres joueurs de Quake Wars sommes des parias ou bien parce que personne n'ose critiquer Boulon de toute façon.

Sans doute un peu les deux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne say pas si çay déjà passay ça...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Alors que critiquer Boulon pour la note donnée à Quake Wars, c'est vite passé.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que nous autres joueurs de Quake Wars sommes des parias ou bien parce que personne n'ose critiquer Boulon de toute façon.
> 
> Sans doute un peu les deux.


ils ont peur de se faire ban

----------


## O.Boulon

Eux, non.
Mais toi, si tu continues à oublier les majuscules, oui.

----------


## Nyrius

> Alors que critiquer Boulon pour la note donnée à Quake Wars, c'est vite passé.
> 
> *Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que nous autres joueurs de Quake Wars sommes des parias ou bien parce que personne n'ose critiquer Boulon de toute façon.*
> 
> Sans doute un peu les deux.


 

pour le gras simple oui , et pour celui en Italique on tiens a notre vie , a notre pseudo , a notre sous titres  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est juste que vous savez que j'ai raison.

Quakewars est un excellent titre quand on joue avec des potes que l'on connait super bien, qui maîtrisent parfaitement le jeu, qui utilisent TS et qui respectent la chaîne de commandement. Et encore, ça vaut surtout lorsque l'on joue contre des adversaires qui ne cherchent pas à gagner à tout prix en spammant les mini missions.

Quakewars est juste un jeu convenable quand on joue sur les serveurs normaux.

Et ne venez pas me rabattre les oreilles avec les deux heures de jeu du compte Potoman pour me dire que je l'ai juste survolé. On avait plusieurs comptes et ce jeu j'en ai bouffé des kilotonnes avant de donner mon avis, justement parce que je savais à l'avance que j'allais me prendre les partisans du jeu en pleine gueule, surtout après la note reçue par TF2.

----------


## Guest

Mon dieu non ils m'ont rayé mon Boulon  ::cry::

----------


## Nyrius

> Mon dieu non ils m'ont rayé mon Boulon


Oui tu a vue ca Oni-Oni il ont tout rayé  ::cry::

----------


## Guest

> Oui tu a vue ca Oni-Oni il l'ont tout rayé


Ouais enfin là c'est toi qui m'a rayé la rétine.

----------


## Nyrius

> Ouais enfin là c'est toi qui m'a rayé la rétine.


Fin de semaine ...  ::|:

----------


## crazycow

Majuscule didiou! Dépêches toi Boulon rode pas loin.

----------


## Aghora

Comme légendes, a t on cité l'aversion de la rédaction envers les Macintorche ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'aversion pour les Mac est preuve de bon goût, on leur pardonne donc.

----------


## Aghora

> L'aversion pour les Mac est preuve de bon goût, on leur pardonne donc.


Là n'est pas la question, c'est de savoir si on met ça dans les légendes. 

Manifestement oui.

:sceaud'approbation: POUNC

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Là n'est pas la question, c'est de savoir si on met ça dans les légendes.


Bah non, c'est un fait, pas une légende :captainobvious:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> :sceaud'approbation: POUNC


Tu fais trop bien le bruit du POUNC  ::wub::

----------


## johnclaude

Salut.
On pourrait avoir un endroit où les blagues genre Timothé et le vigile sont expliquées? Parce que pour Timothé c'est un membre de la rédaction qui a eu un neveu, mais pour le vigile j'ai un peu cherché mais j'ai pas trouvé.
Timothé serait-il un enfant de vigile? Timothé est un vigile?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Boulon s'est fait refouler par le vigile du Monop' de Nation avec dédain, mépris et crachat facial alors que celui-ci allait acheter sa dose de Dr Pepper et de chipsters quotidienne.

Voilà.

----------


## Angelina

Et c'est quoi la blague originelle de la maglite et de l'egalizer? J'ai raté celle là.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Un auguste forumeur au doux pseudonyme de Jérémy avait évoqué (mais je ne me rappelle plus du débat de départ, c'était peut être un GCDJ avec une aggression ou quelque chose dans ce gout là) son opinion sur les armes qui faisait que les inégalités entre les gens (masses contre crevettes, ...) disparaissaient, parce que la rue est une jungle et l'être humain son pire enemi. Et la maglite est la meilleure arme de poing niveau rapport qualité/prix en terme de matraque qui éclaire en plus.

----------


## Angelina

Cool t'es trop fort!  ::lol:: 

Et "l'egalizer" dans l'histoire?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est pour côté "égalité entre les hommes rendue possible par la maglite". D'où le "je vais t'égaliser à coups de maglite".

_Ton dauphin éclairé_

----------


## Angelina

Yeeeessss.



Merçi. ya quand même des tarés sur ce forum....

----------


## johnclaude

Ah merci les gars, maintenant j'ai tout pigé.

----------


## Angelina

Pour ceux qui captent pas la nouvelle blague de la semaine, avec les [ku] et les Qq:

C'est le clavier du Eee de boulon qui déconne, a force de se faire martyriser par des mains de bucheron, la lettre Q a rendu l'âme. (voir le topic a flood de johnclaude et nos)

----------


## johnclaude

Tain j'ai lancé LE topic qui explique les private joke. Si avec ça je me fais pas taper sur les doigts.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah c'est une bonne idée, on avait déjà les contes et légendes (memes) lancé par Clad.

On va faire une fusion et un épinglage.

----------


## le faucheur

> Tain j'ai lancé LE topic qui explique les private joke. Si avec ça je me fais pas taper sur les doigts.


Hélas non, Clad la deja fait avant toi.
edit : grille par Boulon.

----------


## johnclaude

> Hélas non, Clad la deja fait avant toi.
> edit : grille par Boulon.


J'avais pas vu le topic de Clad, j'avais juste un peu cherché "vigile" mais j'ai pas eu la force de me taper tout le topic de b0b0 pour savoir la vérité.

----------


## le faucheur

> J'avais pas vu le topic de Clad, j'avais juste un peu cherché "vigile" mais j'ai pas eu la force de me taper tout le topic de b0b0 pour savoir la vérité.


C'est un topic a part, pas du tout le topic a bobo !
C'est le topic des fumisteries ca !

----------


## johnclaude

Fuuuuuusion! :dragonball:
Merci Boulon.

----------


## le faucheur

Il ne vaudrait pas mieux le mettre dans la section tout et rien ?

----------


## Arseur

> Il ne vaudrait pas mieux le mettre dans la section tout et rien ?


Boarf non ça concerne vraiment le site web (surtout les forums mais bon).
Et les private jokes débordent parfois dans le mag aussi (dans les news je crois qu'il est question d'une naissance de shampoing au karité...  ::P:  )
Alors ici ça me parait bien.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Ce topic est une vrai bénédiction, malgré ma relative absence du forum ces deux dernières semaines j'ai tout compris !  ::lol::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est quoi le nouveau trip du "légal" dans quelques topics du Tout ou Rien ?

Comment Arseur a mérité son nouveau sous titre ?

----------


## Jahwel

Pourquoi Clad est partit ?

----------


## Arseur

> Comment Arseur a mérité son nouveau sous titre ?


Half s'est pointé un jour où pas grand monde ne floodait, chez b0b0, et a fait mine de vouloir fermer le topic. Grâce à des techniques ultra-intelligentes, à base de "s'il-te-plaaaaait" façon Roger Rabbit, et d'yeux doux de Nadoue lâchée par mes soins, le topic fut sauvé et Half s'en alla (en me donnant une médaille, et un sous-titre pour Nadoue aussi).

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais il est con Half.

----------


## b0b0

Tain j'avais loupé ce topic.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Half s'est pointé un jour où pas grand monde ne floodait, chez b0b0, et a fait mine de vouloir fermer le topic. Grâce à des techniques ultra-intelligentes, à base de "s'il-te-plaaaaait" façon Roger Rabbit, et d'yeux doux de Nadoue lâchée par mes soins, le topic fut sauvé et Half s'en alla (en me donnant une médaille, et un sous-titre pour Nadoue aussi).


cheateur

----------


## Arseur

> cheateur


Jaloux  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> Half s'est pointé un jour où pas grand monde ne floodait, chez b0b0, et a fait mine de vouloir fermer le topic. Grâce à des techniques ultra-intelligentes, à base de "s'il-te-plaaaaait" façon Roger Rabbit, et d'yeux doux de Nadoue lâchée par mes soins, le topic fut sauvé et Half s'en alla (en me donnant une médaille, et un sous-titre pour Nadoue aussi).


J'y étais. "on t'aime, Half"...
Mais j'ai eu droit à que dalle.  ::(: 

Ah si, un pin's.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Si qqn veut reprendre la tête du topic c'est possible, envoyez vos CV et lettres de motivation par MP.

----------


## Arseur

Avec photos de pendaison par les couilles ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

Ca peut être un plus. Je prend également le cash et les chèques.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et une Xbox 360...  ::siffle::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Half s'est pointé un jour où pas grand monde ne floodait, chez b0b0, et a fait mine de vouloir fermer le topic. Grâce à des techniques ultra-intelligentes, à base de "s'il-te-plaaaaait" façon Roger Rabbit, et d'yeux doux de Nadoue lâchée par mes soins, le topic fut sauvé et Half s'en alla (en me donnant une médaille, et un sous-titre pour Nadoue aussi).


Okay !

Et celui que t'as maintenant ? (si tu changes tous les jours, ça va être dur à suivre).

----------


## Arseur

> Okay !
> 
> Et celui que t'as maintenant ? (si tu changes tous les jours, ça va être dur à suivre).


Alors celui-là j'en sais rien du tout, je l'ai découvert en rentrant.  ::mellow:: 
Jeu de mot pourri de Gringo, j'imagine.

----------


## El Gringo

Je pouvais pas laisser celui d'avant il était vraiment trop mauvais.

----------


## sissi

Mais laissez mourir ce topic!!!



Non?

Ok.

----------


## DakuTenshi

::XD::  le sous-titre de Clad, j'avais pas vu

----------


## le faucheur

Pourquoi Tenshu il a pas le droit de parler de Fallout ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce que.
Mêle toi de tes affaires, si tu veux encore avoir le droit de parler de Fallout.

----------


## le faucheur

> Parce que.
> Mêle toi de tes affaires, si tu veux encore avoir le droit de parler de Fallout.


Ah pardon ! Je croyais qu'on expliquait les privates jokes et autre anecdocte du forum ici !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est pas une anecdote, ça te regarde pas, même si tu es fan de mes news.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh Putain !
Clad est de retour, Clad est de retour !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

fake?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah non, il a retouché le titre du topic.

_



Dernière modification par Clad Aujourd'hui à 14h26. 


_

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Oh Putain !
> Clad est de retour, Clad est de retour !


rhooo merde, j'aurais du la faire ici ma blague, plutot :/

Allez, Omar, parceque c'est toi, parceque c'est moi, parceque c'est coincoin PC, j't'en sort une autre :
"Si t'es fier d'etre O. Boulon, Clad dans tes mains, 
Si t'es fier d'etre O. Boulon, Clad dans tes mains,
Si t'es fier d'etre O. Boulon, Si t'es fier d'etre O. Boulon,Si t'es fier d'etre O. Boulon, Clad dans tes mains,"

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 14h26


 ::o: 
On va peut être avoir les photos...

----------


## flibulin bulard

Quelle photo?

----------


## sissi

On veux des grosses bites!!

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Quelle photo?


Lui suspendu par ses couilles !

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai pas compris le délire avec la légalité dans tout ou rien, surtout qu'il se mélangait avec celui de Timothée.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de warez sur canardpc : tu saisis, demeuré ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> J'ai pas compris le délire avec la légalité dans tout ou rien, surtout qu'il se mélangait avec celui de Timothée.


Bah disons que grace au canards j'ai appris que amazon.com avait des chrono-livreurs qui te livrent un dvd à l'étranger avant même la sortie en salle du film... ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

> Pas de warez sur canardpc : tu saisis, demeuré ?


Ah, ok.
Enfin bon, deux privates jokes en même temps c'est trop pour moi.

----------


## Nyrius

OUAIS §§§

le retour de mon fanboy de free prefere je l'aime bien ce con  ::cry:: 

joie quand j'ai vu ca  ::lol:: 



> _Dernière modification par Clad Hier à 13h26._

----------


## Pelomar

Il a modifié quoi d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Rien vu que j'ai remodifié derrière.

----------


## Aghora

L'esprit de Clad...?

Fait chier...Il a même pas passé un petit bonjour :&#39;(.

Il aurait pu, chais pas moi, faire clignoter les lumières, faire trembler le guéridon, prendre possession de quelqu'un, déplacer les objets (si il est devenu un poltergeist...).

Par contre si il finit par embêter tout le monde, on appelle SOS fantômes, faut pas déconner quoi !

----------


## Visual Flo

> Pas de warez sur canardpc : tu saisis, demeuré ?


Ha je croyais que ça concernait les drogues moi. On peut donc parler des bons moments légaux enfumés ?

----------


## alx

> Ha je croyais que ça concernait les drogues moi. On peut donc parler des bons moments légaux enfumés ?





> Vous risquez votre pseudo, votre sous-titre, vos droits de postage et une bonne humiliation publique en cas de :
>  [...]
> *-Apologie de la drogue*
> -Warez
> [...]


 ::siffle::

----------


## mrFish

J'apporte la corde pour Visual ?

Mince, Clad l'a pas encore rendu.

----------


## Ragondin

J'ai vu la vidéo de Clad, a quand une réponse filmée de Boulon? (avec un masque de catcheur pour l'anonymat et tout?) Je suis sur que Clad attend une réponse filmée à la hauteur de son film à gros budget.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

M'étonnerais fortement que Boulon rentre dans son jeu.

(je suis prêt à me pendre par les couilles s'il lui répond en vidéo -et dénudé parce que je prends un gros risque et que je n'ai pas envie de m'exiler à Brest).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Enfin, on aime ou pas, mais il a fait une sortie qui reste des la annales.

----------


## Ragondin

> M'étonnerais fortement que Boulon rentre dans son jeu.
> 
> (je suis prêt à me pendre par les couilles s'il lui répond en vidéo -et dénudé parce que je prends un gros risque et que je n'ai pas envie de m'exiler à Brest).


Je le sais bien, mais c'est histoire d'attirer le Clad ici. Voir s'il est toujours vivant ou si c'était son fantôme qui zonait dans le coin. (Quoi un Zombie??? Zoulou à moi !! )  ::P:

----------


## Yoryze

Je viens de regarder une bonne partie des vidéos de Clad sur Youtube et de lire quelques trucs sur son blog, ce gars a un humour et un sens de l'autodérision qui me dépasse réellement ou alors il est complétement allumé du bulbe et déconnecté en plus d'être imbu de sa personne.
Un peu mord-moi-l'noeud quand même.

A quand le Cladathon 2 pour lui payer le coiffeur ?

----------


## Angelina

Déjà à la base, faire un topic pour expliquer l'humour...





Ca situe le personnage.

----------


## ElGato

> Déjà à la base, faire un topic pour expliquer l'humour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ca situe le personnage.


C'est pas toi qui avait demandé l'explication de la private joke sur le vigile ?

Son topic, je trouve que c'est une très bonne idée. Ça explique les private joke obscures et ça évite l'élitisme branlette habituel aux "communautés" internet.



Bon, par contre, le personnage en lui-même...Enfin, disons que Clad a toutes ses chances pour faire de la politique.

----------


## ERISS

> Bon, par contre, le personnage en lui-même...Enfin, disons que Clad a toutes ses chances pour faire de la politique.


Après avoir fait sauter les locaux de CPC/Gandi pour détruire les DD/serveurs contenant ces erreurs de jeunesse compromettantes.  ::):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je savais pas qu'il y avait des élections de représentants des patients dans les hopitaux psychiatriques.

----------


## Ragondin

> Je savais pas qu'il y avait des élections de représentants des patients dans les hopitaux psychiatriques.


Giscard-Like pour 2012 plutot, non ?
Allez revient Clad, ta prose me (nous?) manque et Boulon déprime, masi il n'osera pas le dire.

----------


## Angelina

Nan c'est pas moi qui avais demandé pour le vigile, j'y avais répondu.

Et pour preciser, c'est la V2 crée par johnclaude, sur laquelle on est là en ce moment, qui est bien. 
(ça s'appelait "mais qui c'est ce putain de vigile !?!")

Elle a fusionné avec la V1 de clad. Si vous regardez bien, c'est pas le même esprit entre le début et maintenant.

----------


## Nyrius

> Giscard-Like pour 2012 plutot, non ?
> Allez revient Clad, ta prose me (nous?) manque et Boulon déprime, masi il n'osera pas le dire.


Oulah je +1.

et j'ai plus personne qui defend free comme un arracheur de dent.  ::cry:: 

allez reviens  :;): 

tu manque a BouBou ::o:  :;):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ben moi Clad y me fait marrer, même si c'est vrai qu'il s'aime beaucoup.

----------


## ToasT

Moi il me faisait pas marrer, il avait un don pour me foutre hors de moi plutôt.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Moi il me faisait pas marrer, il avait un don pour me foutre hors de moi plutôt.


T'es pas le seul à qui il faisait cet effet.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

La webcam de la rédac est-elle, à l'instar du cake, a lie (et donc par la même occasion une private joke) ?
Ou bien existe-t-elle réellement ?
Si oui, pourquoi seuls quelques élus y ont-ils accès ?
Et qu'ont-ils fait pour mériter cet honneur ?

----------


## johnclaude

> Nan c'est pas moi qui avais demandé pour le vigile, j'y avais répondu.
> 
> Et pour preciser, c'est la V2 crée par johnclaude, sur laquelle on est là en ce moment, qui est bien. 
> (ça s'appelait "mais qui c'est ce putain de vigile !?!")
> 
> Elle a fusionné avec la V1 de clad. Si vous regardez bien, c'est pas le même esprit entre le début et maintenant.


Oui c'est moi qui ai posé la question pour le vigile, et oui quand c'est moi qui fait un truc c'est le bien :mégalo:

Euh sinon t'as pas de vie pour te rappeler tout ça ou t'as retrouvé toutes les infos dans des archives/caches?

----------


## Angelina

1- j'ai une bonne mémoire.
2- je t'aime bien donc je me rappelle.
3- je peux pas blairer clad, donc je me rappelle.

----------


## Athmos

boarf. Vous en faites du bruit quand même. Je vois pas ce qu'il avait de si chiant que ça... J'aimais bien le mélange engagé/déconeur, même si je ne partageais pas ses idées ni spécialement son humour. Pour une saloperie de centriste, il était même plutôt sympa. Malgré son topic sur les mèmes locaux, au moins il a eu le mérite de ne pas se contenter d'essayer d'implanter toutes les conneries américaines en bon mouton de l'internet, à grand coups de zombie/pirate/ninjas et autre (ce qui ne manque pas sur le forum).

J'ai pas compris ce qui l'a pris quand il s'est barré, ça m'a un peu laissé sur le cul, mais quand je vois la curée qui a suivi son départ, je me demande s'il a pas effectivement bien fait de se tirer.

----------


## Angelina

Je m'en fous complètement comme de mon premier slip, je répondais juste à johnclaude.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> boarf. Vous en faites du bruit quand même. Je vois pas ce qu'il avait de si chiant que ça...


Moi aussi j'amais bien Clad, ou en tout cas les discussions que j'ai eues avec lui. On était pas souvent d'accord, mais au moins on s'écoutait au lieu de monologuer face à face comme c'est trop souvent le cas dans une discussion (en particulier sur le web).

Je n'ai découvert le "côté obscur de Clad" (vidéos, pétage de plombs sur le topic du Coeur, toussa...) qu'après son départ.

Et en effet certains pourraient faire un effort au niveau de la tolérance sur ce forum. Etre de droite (ou centriste, en l'occurence) n'est pas un crime.

----------


## johnclaude

Tiens puisqu'on est dans le bon topic, la seule chose de Clad que je connais c'est son histoire de "je me pends par les couilles si tu vends tes jeux gameboy ce prix là", sinon j'ai pas la moindre idée de qui c'est. On peut me renseigner?

----------


## ElGato

Un type qui a fait des posts de plus en plus politiques (dans les topics créés pour le plus souvent, pas de problème à ce niveau-là), qui avait un ego assez euh, important (mais pas plus que beaucoup ici). Il avait de plus une manière d'écrire étrange, assez fine et pince-sans-rire qui visiblement plaisait pas à tout le monde.

L'erreur fatale est sans doute à chercher du côté de ses vidéos homemade assez surréalistes, un peu comme du Bergman sous acide mais sans le talent et qui tournerait pour Youtube exclusivement.

Il s'est cassé suite à ces vidéos et quelques posts étranges sur le topic du Coeur, pour fêter son 1000ème message.
En tout cas, je suis très jaloux de son talent inné: personnellement il me faut au moins 50cl d'alcool fort pour écrire comme ça. On dirait un Gripoil désabusé sous L-dopa (je fais les comparaisons que je veux).

Il nous manquera, ou pas.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et en effet certains pourraient faire un effort au niveau de la tolérance sur ce forum. Etre de droite (ou centriste, en l'occurence) n'est pas un crime.


Mais le racisme, si.

----------


## sissi

C'est vrai que le Clad est subitement devenu actif quand la section politique est apparu sur le fofo. Avant ca, je ne prêtais pas attention à ses posts. Il a eu le grand tort d'étaler ses convictions à grands renfort de mots inusités. Et en utilisant la mimique du claquement de langue à la VGE dans ses vidéos, la goutte d'eau a fait déborder le vase. J'me demande si au final, on n'a pas eu affaire à un gros fake.

----------


## Athmos

> Mais le racisme, si.


Ah tiens, je n'avais pas souvenir que Clad ai émis ce genre d'idées nauséabondes. Soit ça c'est produit après que j'ai peu ou prou cessé de poster dans les threads politiques (par flemme plus qu'autre chose), soit j'ai rien compris et tu ne l'accusais pas de ça, soit c'est autre chose (oui, j'aime bien être l'exhaustivité fastidieuse).

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ah tiens, je n'avais pas souvenir que Clad ai émis ce genre d'idées nauséabondes.


Clad faisait montre à l'occasion d'une légère, mais apparemment profonde, brittophobie... Je n'ai jamais réussi à être sûr s'il était sérieux ou non. Reste que d'habitude les blagues sur les Bretons me font marrer, alors que dans ses posts ça me rendait au mieux mal à l'aise, et parfois ça me faisait bondir. J'avais par moment l'impression de lire des trucs qui auraient leur place là-dedans (d'ailleurs s'il se lance pour de bon dans la politique, il ne se passera sans doute pas longtemps avant que des propos à lui atterrissent effectivement dans cette liste, à mon avis.)

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et en effet certains pourraient faire un effort au niveau de la tolérance sur ce forum. Etre de droite (ou centriste, en l'occurence) n'est pas un crime.


Etre fanboy free et m'avoir par conséquent induit en erreur 
Si

----------


## Aghora

J'ai des raisons de lui en vouloir : il pensait un peu à ma place en affirmant que je faisais un boulot de fonctionnaire pour le fric et la sécurité de l'emploi. Si il savait que j'en ai encore que pour 2 ans...mais là il se contenterait d'extrapoler et dire que je fais doctorant pour avoir la sécurité de l'emploi _après_.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

The Clad is a fake !  ::blink::  ::huh::

----------


## Athmos

ouais, mais bon, si on passait sa vie a essayer de foutre le feu a tout les types croisés sur le web qui concluent hativements, disent parfois des conneries grosses comme eux, et sont pas d'accord avec moi, je courrais partout avec une torche. Et ma chemise aurait sans doute cramé depuis un moment, ce qui serait tout de même une pitié (ma bonne dame).

Je veut dire, moi quand ca m'arrive je le prend zen ou je m'agace un peu, mais bon au bout d'un moment on laisse pisser quoi. Il y a eu des idées vachement plus puantes qui ont trainé sur ce forum. Clad avait au moins le merite de faire preuve d'un minimum d'humour (enfin la plupart du temps. J'ai pas capté pourquoi il a pété les plombs à la fin), je crois bien qu'il l'a plutot bien pris quand je l'avais traité de pisse froid de centriste (me souviens plus des mots).

Enfin bref. Je le connais pas personelement, et j'ai pas d'autre raisons de dire ça que mon incompréhension devant l'ampleur du phénomène clad post mortem. Ça fait un peu chasse aux sorcières, ou à tout le moins ça me semble un poil disproportionné. Un membre de la rédac a crié haro sur l'avatar final fantasy (ça je comprendrais ptet), et tout le monde a degainé, ou quoi ?

----------


## spongebong

> il a eu le mérite de ne pas se contenter d'essayer d'implanter toutes les conneries américaines en bon mouton de l'internet, à grand coups de zombie/pirate/ninjas et autre (ce qui ne manque pas sur le forum).





> Un membre de la rédac a crié haro sur l'avatar final fantasy (ça je comprendrais ptet), et tout le monde a degainé, ou quoi ?


M'etonne pas que tu l'aimais bien le Clad. 

Salutations aux moutons et autres suçeurs

----------


## Goji

Il a l'air sympa ce procès, mais j'arrive qu'en 2e mi-temps… peut-on me rappeler le score ?

----------


## spongebong

Soldats de la libre pensée: 0
Moutons suçeurs : 1

----------


## Goji

Soldat de la libre pensée ne veut rien dire, car il y a toujours quelqu'un pour estimer que tu pètes plus haut que ton cul, et que ton avis n'est ni fondé, ni libre, ni pertinent. Tout le monde s'égare sur des sujets non maîtrisés - on ne peut pas tout maîtriser - et que malgré tout on souhaite animer de sa pensée. Mais saisir la perche des erreurs et ignorances est un sport prisé, et la chute fait mal. Tu as été con, donc tout ce que tu diras sera une connerie à l'avenir.
On appelle ça le paradigme du puits empoisonné. Couplé à la mauvaise foi et à la méchante ironie, je ne vous raconte pas le portrait.
Mouton suceur, par contre, c'est facile et ça n'engage à rien, c'est une situation bien confortable, surtout lorsque le leader est charismatique.

----------


## spongebong

bééééé AKA je te relirais quand je serais vraiment reveillé

Enfin j'edite vite fait pour dire que je m'étais mis du coté des moutons et autres suçeurs.

----------


## Goji

:méchoui:

Non, ne me relis pas, ne perds pas ton temps.

----------


## spongebong

> :méchoui:
> 
> Non, ne me relis pas, ne perds pas ton temps.


Mais si mais si, je suis en vacances, il pleut et je coince à Still alive

Trois bonnes raisons de lire Goji

----------


## Goji

J'ai des trucs vachement plus attrayants que des posts sur un forum si tu cherches un peu de lecture.
Du 100% Goji, tu ne seras pas déçu, et c'est gratos.

----------


## spongebong

> J'ai des trucs vachement plus attrayants que des posts sur un forum si tu cherches un peu de lecture.
> Du 100% Goji, tu ne seras pas déçu, et c'est gratos.


On peut ridiculiser/insulter/honnir quelqu'un dans ce que tu proposes ?

Parce que sinon ma piscine est à 21° je ferais bien rentrer l'escargot dans le coquillage si tu vois c'que j'veut dire  :B): 

Avoine quand même j'ai 3 semaines devant moi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais attention, c'est des textes correctes à part kuelkues erreurs de syntaxe.

----------


## Goji

… ainsi que des fautes d'orthographe et beaucoup d'opinions personnelles.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tant que j'y pense, faudrait éclairer cette private joke.

IL y a quelques semaines, Johnny Blaguos nous fait une démonstration de roman à l'eau de rose particulièrement maîtrisée. Ca puait vraiment le talent, sans dec. Peut être les meilleurs lignes écrites sur ce forum.

Ce mec doit absolument écrire professionellement.


Et Gojira, qui se pique de Belles Lettres, débarque et lui sort : "Ouais, c'est un texte correct malgré une faute de syntaxe".
*BOOM EGOSHOT MULTIKILL. Mais je précise pas l'égo de kui.*

----------


## spongebong

> ...roman à l'eau de rose 
> 
> ...les meilleurs lignes écrites sur ce forum.


Heuu lien?  ::mellow::

----------


## Goji

Voila la parfaite représentation de ce que je disais plus haut.
Je m'autorise à donner un avis, justement parce que le sujet m'intéresse (et également parce que que la pommade n'a jamais rendu meilleur les gens talentueux, au contraire) l'on estime donc que je suis un cador en la matière et en réaction on me signifie que mon cul est un peu haut, et que je parfume un peu trop.
Je vais avoir du mal à m'en remettre, c'est certain.

----------


## spongebong

Bon là j'ai tout compris.

Viens chez les moutons on se prend moins la tête  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais Goji, sur le coup, t'as été particulièrement puant. Faut être honnête.
Et la Blagouze est pas forcément en position de force en ce moment, donc c'était franchement sanctionnable comme comportement.

----------


## Angelina

Ah wé je me souviens avoir dit que le titre du topic faisait penser à un bouquin de la collection Harlequin, Barbara Cartland et toussa... Et la dessus johnny enchaine et nous improvise une passage assez olé-olé, impliquant un Zoulou au teint suspiçieusement halé...

Je vous retrouve ce texte, et je le colle içi.

voilà: http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...ghlight=zoulou

----------


## mrFish

> Nan, mais Goji, sur le coup, t'as été particulièrement puant. Faut être honnête.
> Et la Blagouze est pas forcément en position de force en ce moment, donc c'était *franchement sanctionnable comme comportement*.


Ben sanctionnes.

----------


## O.Boulon

Lynchage public, tu crois que c'est une récompense ?
En plus, sanctionnable c'est pas le bon mot. Je cherche.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Malvenu ?
Inadéquat ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Manque la notion de reproche.

----------


## Morgoth

Répréhensible ?

----------


## Getwild

> Je m'autorise à donner un avis, justement parce que le sujet m'intéresse (et également parce que que la pommade n'a jamais rendu meilleur les gens talentueux, au contraire) l'on estime donc que je suis un cador en la matière et en réaction on me signifie que mon cul est un peu haut, et que je parfume un peu trop.


A peu près pareil pour Clad, finalement.
S'arrêter à la forme est le plus facile, au moins autant que jouer à l'entretien d'incendie virtuel...

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan. trop juridique.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Répréhensible ? condamnable ?

edit : erf, le temps de l'écrire c'est proposé et écarté. Et condamnable est encore plus juridique...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Blâmable ? Punissable ? Reprochable ?

----------


## Getwild

> pas forcément en position de force en ce moment


inconvenant.. (?)

----------


## O.Boulon

Blâmable. Excellent. Inconvenant très bien aussi.

----------


## Ragondin

Inadéquate. Non merci de rien.
Bon on peut lui lancer des pierres ou pas ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, c'est pas très gentil, c'est un être humain avec des sentiments. 
Et vous me priveriez de ma seule joie.

Sinon, vous pouvez m'en lancer à moi, plein, plein. Je le mérite à force de me comporter comme un pontifiant donneur de leçon.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bah, c'est pour ça qu'on t'apprécie. :slurp:
 :;):

----------


## Ragondin

Quitte a être gentil et méchant, autant te balancer des Donut's.

Edit: on discute, on discute, mais ca ne fait pas revenir Clad.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> S'arrêter à la forme est le plus facile, au moins autant que jouer à l'entretien d'incendie virtuel...


En même temps Goji commentait un texte. De quoi aurait-il pu parler à part de la qualité de la forme ?

*EDIT:*
Et les plus belles lignes écrites sur ce forum, à mon humble avis, sont de Toxic :



> Chaque fois que je mange du homard et des boulons, je pense "ah mais oui c'est vrai qu'avant il y avait une quincaillerie à la place de ce restaurant de fruits de mer !"

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Edit: on discute, on discute, mais ca ne fait pas revenir Clad.


Et le riz n'est toujours pas cuit.

----------


## Ragondin

> Et le riz n'est toujours pas cuit.


Il sera prêt pour le match de ce soir? ou alors pour le retour de Clad?
Je pense qu'il va nous faire une vidéo pour annoncer son retour avec en guest star Boulon avec un masque de catch !  :B):

----------


## Wazatiste

> Sinon, vous pouvez m'en lancer à moi, plein, plein. Je le mérite à force de me comporter comme un pontifiant donneur de leçon.



C'est pas parce que tu es un fieffé connard qui met les pieds où ça fait mal qu'on t'aime bien ?

----------


## ERISS

L'esprit de Clad' se barre si ça devient l'autocritique du Boulon.
Alors Boulon a du talent mais à sa place je pense que je serais plus con que lui, les insultes j'arrive à gérer mais être victime de fanboyisme me ferait assez vite rendre connard je pense. Vannez le un peu, pour son bien; un peu de provoc.
(Ca va? Je suce bien moi aussi? et nan j'avalerai pas)

Alors sinon Clad? Il me fait penser au Chevalier Blanc du film du Splendid. Si c'est pas ça ben il me fait plutôt peur. (Réciproque?)

----------


## Athmos

Bon allez boulon, je tacherai de te savater les burnes à l'occasion, puisque ça t'amuses  ::): 

Mais faut un contexte qui s'y prète, et puis je me sens moins vindicatif en ce momment. Ça doit etre le soleil qui me fout de bon poil. Et puis c'est pas parce qu'on t'insulte pas cordialement qu'on a pas de distance critique hein. Pis j'aime bien les gros cons.

Quand j'aurais enfin lu le dossier jeu vidéo et dépendance, je viendrais ptet péter la gueule de Thréanor, si nos avis divergent (ce qui est considérable !).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Sinon, vous pouvez m'en lancer à moi, plein, plein. Je le mérite à force de me comporter comme un pontifiant donneur de leçon.


C'est une belle preuve d'intelligence que de le reconnaître, d'ailleurs quoiqu'on puisse penser de vous Monsieur Boulon, je crois de toute façon que _intelligent_ est un qualificatif qui n'est pas forcément inadéquat.

----------


## Goji

> IL y a quelques semaines, Johnny Blaguos nous fait une démonstration de roman à l'eau de rose particulièrement maîtrisée. Ca puait vraiment le talent, sans dec. Peut être les meilleurs lignes écrites sur ce forum. Ce mec doit absolument écrire professionellement.
>  Et Gojira, qui se pique de Belles Lettres, débarque et lui sort : "Ouais, c'est un texte correct malgré une faute de syntaxe".





> Il y a quelques fautes de syntaxe (au moins une), mais cela reste un bon petit texte bien tourné. Je rejoins mes collègues pour t'encourager à concurrencer Marc Levy.


Johnny Blaguos toutes mes excuses.
Parler de ton texte aussi sérieusement et mentionner Marc Levy, c'était vraiment dégueulasse.

----------


## Getwild

> En même temps Goji commentait un texte. De quoi aurait-il pu parler à part de la qualité de la forme


Je lui répondais tout en ne parlant pas de lui mais des réactions à son commentaire (compréhensibles, certes), ainsi que de ce que l'on peut lire sur ce topic.

----------


## Goji

Un voile brumeux descend sur ce topic…

----------


## Angelina

Inappropriée?

Déplacée?

edit: argh! tromped de page.

----------


## johnclaude

Salut à tous.
Je suis content d'avoir relancé ce topic: ça marche bien. En plus à priori j'ai posé LA question (qui est Clad).
Bref ça fait plaisir, les sombres privates jokes s'éclairent et c'est un peu d'égalité et de fraternité dans ce petit monde. Non je n'ai pas omis la liberté puisqu'on ne peut pas dire que O.Boulon est un *********** qui mérite de se faire ********** les ********* en écoutant M Pokora  ::lol::

----------


## --Lourd--

Rien

----------


## Akihabara

Il manque le meme de Martian Gothic ! Quand quelqu'un ne trouve pas une réponse à un quiz sur les jeux vidéos, il ya toujours quelqu'un pour répondre Martian Gothic.

Pour l'origine, faudra demander à plus ancien que moi !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je crois que c'est Toxic qui est à l'origine de ce running gag.
Il envoyait Martian Gothic à chaque nouvelle citation de JV.

----------


## Largeman

Je sais que ce n'est pas particulier à CPC, mais comme c'est ici que je l'ai découvert: que signifie l'expression "de feu" ? 

Exemple: " Pour le courrier des lecteurs, y a t il un quelconque rapport avec le "teignard" de feu Gen4? "

Egalement tant qu'on y est, que signifie exactement l'expression journalistique "sic" ? Je crois savoir plus ou moins mais je ne saurais pas l'expliquer, alors pour satisfaire ma soif de savoir...

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais ça n'a rien à voir avec CPC ni même les jeux vidéo ça, "feu" quelque chose ça veut dire que la chose est morte et sic c'est utilisé après une citation pour insister sur son authenticité.

----------


## Largeman

Sic ce n'est pas aussi un moyen pour l'auteur d'un article de se moquer ?

----------


## El Gringo

Ben c'est utilisé pour ce moquer en insistant bien sur le fait que c'est authentique. Après je suis pas expert et c'est pas le sujet mais si tu le prends comme ça, même si je me suis trompé, ça aura toujours l'air de vouloir dire quelque chose pour toi...

----------


## johnclaude

Oui je confirme "feu bidule" ça veut dire que "bidule" est mort.

----------


## spongebong

(sic) j'voyais ca plus comme une ironie lourde

----------


## Largeman

> (sic) j'voyais ca plus comme une ironie lourde


Voilà pareil, mais comme j'ai pas posé mes questions au bon endroit je vais quitter ce lieu hostile pour ne pas recevoir de "clobibés" comme disent certains.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sic est souvent utilisé pour montrer qu'une faute de frappe, par exemple, ou une grosse ânerie, est présente dans le texte original.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sic




> Voilà pareil, mais comme j'ai pas posé mes questions au bon endroit je vais quitter ce lieu hostile pour ne pas recevoir de "clobibés" (_sic_).


Démonstration par l'exemple.

----------


## Erokh

moi j'ai toujours cru que sic signifiait "Sans Intervention du Correcteur"... ça collait bien en plus  ::cry::

----------


## Goji

J'ai toujours cru que cela démontrait le dégout de l'auteur, souvent inclus dans un texte cité, une certaine façon de souligner à la fois un désappointement outré et un désaccord férocement ironique.

----------


## Athmos

Tu dois confondre avec le *sigh* anglo saxon (specialement snoopy, dans mon souvenir), qui est la transcription usuelle d'un soupir.

----------


## Electabs

A noter que utilise le terme "feu bidule" implique d'avoir été un proche du disparu. en tout cas dans le cadre de mon boulot on me l'a expliquer comme ça.

----------


## Goji

> Tu dois confondre avec le *sigh* anglo saxon (specialement snoopy, dans mon souvenir), qui est la transcription usuelle d'un soupir.


Confondance entre _sick_ et _sigh_, tu dois avoir raison  ::): 
Si CPC devient culturel, où va-t-on ? *dtc proof*

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Sic my duck. Bonsoir.

----------


## kilfou

Mes souvenirs embrumés de latin me font dire que sic peut être traduit par ainsi.
Pour moi, sic veut dire que l'information est donnée telle quelle (=ainsi).
Mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## Athmos

Non non c'est bien ça. Le mot est souvent utilisé pour indiquer, par exemple, qu'une faute vient bien de la source originelle. Du coup maintenant c'est connoté d'ironie, car souvent employé pour indiquer qu'une faute ou une bourde est authentique.

----------


## El Gringo

> (sic) j'voyais ca plus comme une ironie lourde


Mais tu as raison, c'est une ironie lourde par rapport à une citation. C'est aussi le nom de la troisième chaîne de télévision portugaise dixit Threanor.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu tutoies ton patron, tu es un ouf guedin toi !

----------


## El Gringo

> Tu tutoies ton patron, tu es un ouf guedin toi !


Tu traites de ouf guedin un modérateur, t'es bête.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Le showbizz, c'est partouze et compagnie. Sale pauvre.

----------


## spongebong

> Tu tutoies ton patron, tu es un ouf guedin toi !


C'est casual monday, tout le monde doit venir en polo et on chante christophe mae...en un seul mot: détente

----------


## El Gringo

Bien dit patron !

----------


## spongebong

Augmenté !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Sucker.

----------


## El Gringo

Depuis quand un boss a besoin de sucer ses sous-fifres ?

----------


## Guest

> C'est casual monday, tout le monde doit venir en polo et on chante christophe mae...en un seul mot: détente


Col relevé ou pas ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Depuis quand un boss a besoin de sucer ses sous-fifres ?


Han ! j'eusse du quoter ta réplique.
Même spongi est tombé in the panneau.

----------


## spongebong

> Même spongi est tombé in the panneau.


Voui alors même que je sais qu'y'a jamais de problêmes avec toi.

----------


## justmoa

Je viens seulement de découvrir ce topic, et l'histoire de Clad.
Du coup j'ai regardé ses vidéos. 
Saviez vous qu'il avait refait une vidéo il y'a environ 2 semaines ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tABN6gpV7nY
C'est un peu bizarre quand même ....

----------


## Ash_Crow

Entre le style ampoulé et l'élocution hasardeuse, j'ai à peu près rien pané, sauf qu'il parle de moi à un moment. Quelqu'un peut décrypter la chose ?

----------


## justmoa

A part le coup de la Game Boy pendue à sa place et le fait qu'il en veuille BEAUCOUP à Boulon, j'ai pas compris grand chose non plus.

----------


## spongebong

Moi j'ai compris qu'il était champion olympique de complaisance envers lui même et qu'il va foutre un procès au cul de Boulon.

 ::mellow:: 

Super creepy §

----------


## justmoa

> il va foutre un procès au cul de Boulon.


Ca j'ai pas trop su dire si c'est de l'humour, mais si c'en est c'est de mauvais goût.

----------


## Arseur

Ahah il oublie son texte, au milieu...
Il est fort, très très fort.

Et diablement imbu de lui-même.

----------


## Goji

C'est surtout très chiant.

----------


## getcha

Si j'ai bien compris il menace de se suicider ?? Et il accuse Ash Crow de l'avoir traité de raciste... C'est assez flippant a la fin. Je sais pas si c'est a prendre au sérieux, si c'est le cas c'est assez triste de faire ca en public sur youtube.

----------


## mescalin

::mellow:: 

Putain de merde

J'ai rien capté à ce qu'il disait mais il me fait peur.

----------


## Morgoth

> Putain de merde
> 
> J'ai rien capté à ce qu'il disait mais il me fait peur.


Toi aussi ?  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi, je crois qu'il est vraiment drôle. Et qu'il s'est crée une sorte de Monsieur Manatane.

Autant les précédentes me paraissaient réalisées à la va vite et tout, autant celle-là avec le mur d'écran, la gameboy et les alexandrins, c'est vraiment très fort.

Et pour les paranos, je peux vous affirmer que son dernier mail était plutôt sympathique.

----------


## spongebong

Humour giscardien alors ?

Si il a réussi à prendre du recul, pourquoi ne reviens t'il pas ?

----------


## getcha

> Moi, je crois qu'il est vraiment drôle. Et qu'il s'est crée une sorte de Monsieur Manatane.
> 
> Autant les précédentes me paraissaient réalisées à la va vite et tout, autant celle-là avec le mur d'écran, la gameboy et les alexandrins, c'est vraiment très fort.
> 
> Et pour les paranos, je peux vous affirmer que son dernier mail était plutôt sympathique.


C'est ce que je pensais, mais j'avais quand même un doute. Moi aussi j'ai trouvé ca drôle, mais c'est tellement bien foutu (et très beau) que j'ai marché à la fin.

----------


## mescalin

Ouais mais bon, qu'il change de micro ou qu'il apprenne à se servir d'audacity alors, parceque là je capte couille à ce qu'il dit. Du coup j'ai l'impression de louper un truc.  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ce qui est puissant, c'est l'écran tout à droite qui de temps en temps crache une neige jaune et au bout d'un moment, ça se cale avec sa diction.
Je sais pas si c'est fait exprès mais ça m'a fait pensé à l'Oeil du Cyclone.

----------


## getcha

> Ce qui est puissant, c'est l'écran tout à droite qui de temps en temps crache une neige jaune et au bout d'un moment, ça se cale avec sa diction.
> Je sais pas si c'est fait exprès mais ça m'a fait pensé à l'Oeil du Cyclone.


Si c'est pas fait exprès c'est encore plus beau, "l'accident poétique" comme disait l'autre.

----------


## Goji

> Moi, je crois qu'il est vraiment drôle. Et qu'il s'est crée une sorte de Monsieur Manatane.


Ce n'est pas Clad qui me fait peur, sur ce coup là.

----------


## justmoa

> Moi, je crois qu'il est vraiment drôle. Et qu'il s'est crée une sorte de Monsieur Manatane.


C'est vrai qu'il y'a un peu de ça. Sauf que je ne trouve pas cette vidéo drôle.
J'ai préféré la fausse bitte d'amarrage, certes un peu faite à l'arrache, mais sur le coup bien plus drôle.

----------


## spongebong

Quand à celui qui joue Mr manatane, il a un peu de mal à se sortir de ses dépressions.

----------


## getcha

Si si c'est vraiment drôle : la mise en scène (le décor), le phrasé, le son, tout est absurde jusqu'a la fin.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Regardez la 2° vidéo similaire, c'est le détournement de Sheraf  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Quoi qu'on en dise, je kiffe ce mec, et j'assume mayrde.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est parfaitement compréhensible. Son jeu me rappelle l'acteur principal de Matt Houston dans l'épisode 104.

----------


## ElGato

Il ressemble surtout, énormément, à Claude Rich. La même voix horripilante, le même jeu d'acteur, un peu la même gueule.

----------


## le faucheur

Le commentaire de Daku tenshi....

----------


## Pelomar

Tain il sera pas resté longtemps le Clad, mais putain il a laissé sa marque  ::o:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'es jaloux, hein, HEIN ?

----------


## Ragondin

> Tain il sera pas resté longtemps le Clad, mais putain il a laissé sa marque



Son slip ne lui dit pas merci.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Pelomar

> T'es jaloux, hein, HEIN ?


Deux  :B): 




> Son slip ne lui dit pas merci. h34r:


Claaaaassse.

----------


## Guest

> Il ressemble surtout, énormément, à Claude Rich. La même voix horripilante, le même jeu d'acteur, un peu la même gueule.


Ben euh je vois pas qui c'est Claude Rich, mais un comédien payé pour un jeu de cette qualité ça me ferait un peu mal au cul.

----------


## Ragondin

> Claaaaassse.



Ne me remercie pas.... je savais que tu voulais la faire. Mais pas mal le système de réponse par vidéos interposées.

----------


## Jeremy

tl;dw.
Cette vidéo se résume à quoi ?

----------


## alx

Un troll de qualité, au sens noble du terme. Clad a un public, il aurait tort de s'en priver.

Et si j'ai pas tout compris de travers, le procès, ce sera uniquement si sa capacité reproductrice s'avère compromise (pendaison par les couilles, toussa).

Bon, c'est quoi le jeu qu'on voit dans le fond, et le sample qu'on entend en boucle ?




> Je sais pas si c'est fait exprès mais ça m'a fait pensé à l'Oeil du Cyclone


Le programme qui m'a donné envie de faire mumuse avec de la vidéo ! La comparaison est osée...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Boarf, personnellement, j'ai trouvé ça chiant comme la mort, donc, j'ai pas maté jusqu'au bout.

M'enfin, si c'est de la déconne (et ne le connaissant pas j'aurai bien du mal à dire si c'est le cas ou non) je dois avouer qu'il a réussi à se créer un personnage ce type.

----------


## sissi

> Il ressemble surtout, énormément, à Claude Rich. La même voix horripilante, le même jeu d'acteur, un peu la même gueule.


Wé wé!!  ::): 
Mais Rich est meilleur acteur.

Son tic de la langue à la Giscard est insupportable par contre. :^_^:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Et si j'ai pas tout compris de travers, le procès, ce sera uniquement si sa capacité reproductrice s'avère compromise (pendaison par les couilles, toussa).


(Je crois que c'était une blague, un peu comme tout le reste de la vidéo).

----------


## rOut

J'ai rien capté, sauf la fin, qui n'est même pas drôle.  ::mellow::

----------


## alx

> (Je crois que c'était une blague, un peu comme tout le reste de la vidéo).


J'dois vraiment pas être clair quand j'écris...

----------


## Angelina

> (Je crois que c'était une blague, un peu comme tout le reste de la vidéo).


On sait jamais avec l'humour giscardien, regarde le legendaire "au revoir": on sait toujour pas s'il faut rire ou pleurer...

----------


## --Lourd--

Ce type est dingue.

----------


## ToasT

Je me suis endormi au milieu, quelqu'un peut me dire qui est le tueur ?

----------


## sissi

> Je me suis endormi au milieu, quelqu'un peut me dire qui est le tueur ?


J'ai tout vu, ya juste Ron qui meurt à la fin.

----------


## El Gringo

Clad est un très bon personnage, plus proche du roi Heenok que du monsieur Manatane.

----------


## mrFish

Clad is not a lie ?

Et donc vous allez l'engager à la rédaction ?

----------


## Ragondin

> Clad is not a lie ?
> 
> Et donc vous allez l'engager à la rédaction ?


Le combo Boulon & Clad risque de faire mal.

----------


## greenflo

> Clad est un très bon personnage, plus proche du roi Heenok que du monsieur Manatane.


Moi aussi je le trouve proche du roi Heenock, tellement à fond dans son trip qu'il oublie que si il est populaire, c'est uniquement parce qu'il est pitoyable.

----------


## b0b0

Franchement clad il me fait penser aux mecs chelou dans les films avec les types complétement barjos, genre comme dans disjoncté ou comme dans harry un ami qui vous veut du bien

----------


## Athmos

Moi je l'ai toujours trouvé marrant. A force de se reclamer du second degré, j'ai l'impressions que pas mal de forumeux ont oublié ce que ça veut dire.

J'ai pas compris son départ, je sais pas ce qui lui a pris, mais en moyenne au moins il savait faire preuve d'humour le bougre, et pas seulement de comique.

----------


## b0b0

Moi pas trop, même si j'aime son jeu d'acteur.

Ou pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

Explication de texte pour les nuls :

Clad pend une gameboy car il a bien essayé de se prendre par les couilles pour solder de la dette d'honneur contracté dans le Cladathon, mais ça fait mal. 
Alors, il se demande si cette pendaison testiculaire a des chances d'altérer sa fertilité. Si c'est le cas, il me poursuivra en justice.
Au passage, il rejette les accusations de racisme antibretons ayant été lancé contre lui dans ce topic.

Evidemment, expliciter c'est gâché, mais ça devrait vous détendre un peu.

----------


## Goji

Peu importe le fond, la forme est à chier, il faut le dire, et je trouve dommage de le congratuler (comparé à Manatane, nan mais putain… j'espère avoir encore un gros manque d'humour sur ce coup) sur ce résultat. Il est peut-être top motivé, il a chiadé son décor, pondu son texte, imaginé une mise en scène, mais le résultat craint.
Clad, si tu me lis, je ne dis pas ça pour te faire pleurer et que tu t'imagines un nouvel ennemi, car je m'en bats les couilles, je dis ça pour que tu t'appliques et que tu t'améliores. Tu peux le faire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis pas d'accord.
La mise en scène est vraiment bien. Assymétrique, signifiante et tout.
C'est pour ça que c'est troublant et que ça irrite.

Si c'était nul, personne n'aurait réagit (bon là faut nuancer parce que Clad est devenu une légende, donc ça affecte les manifestations à son égard).

----------


## Goji

Il n'y a pas que son "statut de légende" qui affecte le jugement. Avant que tu postes et défende les qualités de son travail, avec à mon goût un peu trop de superlatifs mais là n'est pas le sujet et chacun son trip, tout le monde était parti pour y aller de son incompréhension et de sa critique acerbe.
La suce-boulite est au pouvoir, c'est bien dommage, surtout pour Clad qui ne demande j'en suis sûr qu'à s'améliorer.

----------


## getcha

Tiens j'avais pas tout compris non plus. Mais c'est toujours aussi drôle, ca me fait penser au dernier film de Von Trier, un peu sur ce mode là, avec l'ésthétique bureautique moderne détournée. Nan c'est vraiment bien.

----------


## Pelomar

J'avoue que je comprend pas très bien comment on peut trouver cette vidéo drôle. C'est bien en accord avec l'humour de Clad ca c'est sûr, mais justement l'humour de Clad...

Décalé, bizarre, flippant, mais pas drôle.

----------


## getcha

> J'avoue que je comprend pas très bien comment on peut trouver cette vidéo drôle. C'est bien en accord avec l'humour de Clad ca c'est sûr, mais justement l'humour de Clad...
> 
> Décalé, bizarre, flippant, mais pas drôle.


Si l'humour c'est du mécanique plaqué sur du vivant, alors le décor technologique, le cadrage statique et le discours mécanique de cette vidéo ne servent qu'a mieux "parodier" les moqueries dont il a été l'objet.

----------


## Pelomar

Ah c'est du beau boulot, on sent qu'il a travaillé son truc et je comprenne qu'on trouve ça amusant... mais au final j'ai pas ri.

----------


## spongebong

> La mise en scène est vraiment bien. Assymétrique, signifiante et tout.


J'ai vu quelques photos de chez lui, c'était un peu moins "soigné"

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...&postcount=466

Si tu me lis, t'es mieux avec les cheveux courts.




> Bah si tu as l'occasion de passer sur Nantes en caisse a partir de mai/juin cette annee, tu gagnes un 1084 cadeau.


Il est plutôt sympa quand même, quand je lui ai expliqué qu'un de mes regrets c'était d'avoir balancé mon écran 1084 mono, il m'a proposé de m'en filé un.

----------


## b0b0

Il vit en quel année ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Quelqu'un pourrait me faire un résumé complet mais concis de ce topic et de ses rebondissements? Merci.


Au fait, c'est qui Clad?

----------


## ERISS

> Si il a réussi à prendre du recul, pourquoi ne reviens t'il pas ?


La réponse est dans ta question (et dans ma réponse), qui participe à tout ce buzz. Il n'a pas besoin de revenir ici pour y être présent, son recul suffit largement à entretenir.




> , c'est qui Clad?


Clad est une star, une étoile morte. Sa lumière brille toujours sur CanardPlus alors qu'il n'y est plus.
(Snif, que c'est beau-meugnon. Je suis trop gentil avec ce geekscar (ou alors je me suis fait avoir, giscard c'est aussi du 2e degrès)))

----------


## Logan

J'ai même entendu dire qu'il sera bientôt parodié dans un épisode spécial de South Park au coté des autres stars de l'internet multimedia.

----------


## Aghora

> Au fait, c'est qui Clad?


Un fan de Giscard D'estaing qui faisait des posts super longs et qui réclamait à chaque fois l'avis du bon peuple du forum (quand ça l'arrangeait).

Je pensais à un truc, vous pensez qu'on est suffisamment nombreux pour faire un club "Les nostalgiques de Clad" ? 

Avec user-bar et tout.

----------


## spongebong

Comme dirait le roi

"En bien ou en mal vos intérêts augmentent mes ventes"

----------


## johnclaude

Question: c'est quoi pouyou?

----------


## Pelomar

Les conséquences d'un mauvais dosage d'héroîne.

----------


## kilfou

Je crois voir apparaître en ce moment une nouvelle légende de CPC.com : Boulon et sa voix de castr fluette, suite à son passage sur la radio Le Mouv.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Cay pas une légende, cay la vérité vraie.
On a pas de podcast pour le prouver, mais un paquet de témoins suffit.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Clad est revenu et s'est converti à l'Islam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

Claaad ! :zomb:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Claaad ! :zomb:


'tain si il étais trader à la City de Londres, y'a des chances qu'il soit SDF? Non?

----------


## alx

> 'tain si il étais trader à la City de Londres, y'a des chances qu'il soit SDF? Non?


Oui :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31292

----------


## le faucheur

Gynsu 2000 a eu le droit a un ban définitif ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Gynsu 2000 a eu le droit a un ban définitif ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/memberlist...e&ltr=G&page=9

En tout cas, il n'apparait plus dans les membres du forum ... mmmh  ::(:  ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Après une prise de tête avec je ne sais plus qui sur je ne sais plus quoi, Gynsu2000 a fait à Half la demande de voir son compte effacé.
Et cet abruti a accepté sans réfléchir plutôt que de tenter de le raisonner.
Voilà.
Perso, j'espère qu'il va revenir même si je me suis très très très très très très souvent pris la tête avec lui.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Clad est revenu et s'est converti à l'Islam.


Et son peignoir est d'une laideur  ::cry:: .

----------


## Pelomar

Gynsu  ::cry::

----------


## le faucheur

> Après une prise de tête avec je ne sais plus qui sur je ne sais plus quoi, Gynsu2000 a fait à Half la demande de voir son compte effacé.
> Et cet abruti a accepté sans réfléchir plutôt que de tenter de le raisonner.
> Voilà.
> Perso, j'espère qu'il va revenir même si je me suis très très très très très très souvent pris la tête avec lui.


C'est pas ça ?
En tout cas merci pour ces précisions.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Après une prise de tête avec je ne sais plus qui sur je ne sais plus quoi, Gynsu2000 a fait à Half la demande de voir son compte effacé.


Oh putain !  ::mellow:: 
Bah ça alors, c'est le premier suicide virtuel auquel je suis témoin.

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il avait a gagné à effacer son compte ?         :dubitatif:

Ou alors c'est sa personnalité, des fois les gens y sont comme ça ... :dubitatif:

Mais quand même ...                                                          :dubitatif:

----------


## Aghora

Il avait à gagner qu'il en avait probablement marre de l'ambiance, qu'il voulait visiblement se casser définitivement, et que c'est une manière pour lui de se forcer à ne plus revenir et surtout ne plus poster. C'est comme ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est à cause du schisme religieux entre lama, chameau et dromadaire, vous comprendrez qu'il ne pouvait pas rester.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui :
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31292


Bin merdalor...  ::mellow::

----------


## johnclaude

Dites y a des mecs qui s'appellent Gros con, Gros con n°1 et Gros con n°2.
Au delà de la jalousie envers des pseudos qui déchirent, y a moyen de savoir un peu ce qui s'est passé puisque d'après ce que je comprends ils ont été bannis et renommés et le curieux que je suis voudrais bien savoir un peu pourquoi en fait. (genre: est ce qu'ils auraient divulgué des informations top secrètes sur le fait que certains membres de la rédaction seraient scénaristes et acteurs dans plus belle la vie, ou qu'ils mangeraient des chatons régulièrement)

----------


## O.Boulon

Je vais vous l'expliquer et je ne l'expliquerais qu'une seule fois.

Deux membres du forum se livrent depuis plus semaines à une querelle au sens incompréhensible qui a lentement dégénéré vers la vendetta.

Hier, on est arrivé au sommet de la courbe de la connerie avec des menaces de mort étalées sur plusieurs pages du Topic de B0b0.

Pour stopper net ce bordel, j'ai décidé de bannir les deux.
Pourquoi ?

Parce que si il y en a un qui semble être la victime et l'autre un psychopathe, la punition se doit d'être égale.
La victime aurait dû mettre son "adversaire" en Ignore List et avertir la modération bien avant que ça escalade jusque là.

Ce traitement équitable a aussi pour but de désamorcer le conflit. Je ne suis l'ami, ni de l'un, ni de l'autre et j'emmerde profond tous ceux m'écrivant pour que je me montre plus doux avec monsieur X ou monsieur Y : La situation est suffisamment grave pour ne pas l'envenimer en donnant l'impression que la modération prend partie.

Un donneur de leçon à la con, m'a même écrit pour m'accuser de non assistance à personne en danger, expliquant que si il se passait quelque chose, je serais responsable légalement.

C'est bien gentil. Je n'ai pas les moyens de faire quoi que ce soit et j'en ai encore moins le droit. Je n'ai pas le nom des posteurs, je n'ai pas leur adresse et certainement pas le droit ou le devoir de demander une commission rogatoire pour les obtenir. Si vous vous sentez menacés, il faut poser une plainte ou une main courante mais ne demandez pas à un modérateur habitant à 400 km de chez vous de vous sauver la vie.

Par conséquent la seule chose que je puisse faire, c'est empêcher les bonnes âmes d'envenimer le bordel en prenant parti pour un camps ou pour un autre et cloisonner autant que possible les deux belligérants. 

Pour cela, ils sont 
_ban du forum
_interdit de PM hors amis/modo
_ban de teamspeak (si Half a fait son travail)
_vont être ban des serveurs de jeu parce qu'ils se retrouvent là dessus

Et une semaine avant la fin de leur ban, j'effacerais leurs compte et leur attribueraient de nouveaux pseudos pour éviter qu'ils se retombent dessus ou au moins freiner leurs "reprises de contact".

Sur n'importe quel autre site ou forum, les modos n'auraient même pas jeter un coup d'oeil sur cette histoire. 

Moi, ça ait plus de 24 heures que je me prends les couilles, sur mon jour de congés d'ailleurs, pour trouver une solution tolérable et juste, que je réponds aux potes de l'un ou de l'autre, que j'explique, que je communique sur le sujet et que je nettoie tout message qui pourrait irriter l'une des deux parties et lui donner envie d'aggraver la situation.

Si les contacts entre les deux cons se poursuivent, ce n'est certainement pas de ma faute ou de celles de canardPC. Si la situation dégénère et qu'il se passe quelque chose de grave, violence ou autres, ça sera directement de la faute des sombres connards persistant à relayer les communications entre les deux partis, parce kue ça les amuse et ça les excite de prendre part à un drame.


Par conséquent, je tiens à faire paser ce message à tous ceux me faisant la morale sur la gestion de cette crise (et plus encore à ceux m'accusant de mettre en danger la vie d'un innoncent pour jouir de mon pouvoir suprême de modérateur) :

ALLEZ VOUS FAIRE FOUTRE SOMBRES CONNARDS, JE VOUS PISSE DANS LA BOUCHE. ET J'AI MANGE DES ASPERGES.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vache, il se passe des drames épiques sur le topikab0b0 ? Je savais qu'il n'était pas complètement inutile.

Par contre y'en a pour accuser la modération de "non-assistante à personne en danger" à cause de deux cons qui se prennent le chou ?
Mériteraient aussi un ban tiens...

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Par contre y'en a pour accuser la modération de "non-assistante à personne en danger" à cause de deux cons qui se prennent le chou ?


Clair. Et puis si on commence à essayer d'assister les personnes en danger, faudrait supprimer au moins tout tes messages dans la foulée.

Perso je pense que buter les geeks serait déjà un bon début, mais bon...

----------


## O.Boulon

Tiens



*Tu souffrirais pas d'une inversion Crâne-Rectum ? 
C'est l'histoire d'un Barman qui essaye de se monter une affaire honnête sans trop de grabuge dans un monde en crise ...

Parmi ses habitués, un affreux alcoolo qui renfloue ses caisses mais qui a une grande gueule.
Un autre habitué a commande que de la grenadine ... 
Mais le gros alcoolique commence au fil des verres à avoir une dent contre ce personnage qui en plus de ne pas avoir de problème avec l'alcool, récolte la sympathie des autres clients.

Un soir, l' alcoolique sort un couteau et veut planter l'objet de ses fantasmes meurtriers ... L'autre ne se laisse pas faire et commence à le traiter de déchet vivant ...
Plusieurs fois le Barman était intervenu pour les séparer, mais ne pouvant pas résonner l'alcoolique, il s'est contenté de réprimander verbalement le buveur de grenadine en lui disant un : "c'est pas sa faute, il a trop bu".

Le Barman voulant garder la réputation de son bar, décide sur le coup de virer les deux gars en les traitant de "Gros cons".

Le problème, c'est que le lendemain, on s'est rendu compte que l'alcoolo était passé à l'acte !

Après enquête, l'alcoolo a été mis en prison mais le barman aussi pour cause de "non assistance à personne en danger" et "mise en danger de la vie d'autrui" ... et il s'est retrouvé le dindon de la farce ... Il aurait dû protéger le non alcoolique et dénoncer le fauteur de trouble à la police.

La morale de l'histoire, ne pas prendre à la légère ce genre de menaces et ne pas virer tout le monde sous prétexte que ça nous gonfle ou qu'on se sent investi d'un pourvoir royal ...*


Des fois, j'aimerais bien kue les couillons soient aussi exigeants avec leurs élus, leurs proches ou eux mêmes ku'ils le sont avec moi.

Je ne vous passe pas les autres plus insultants.

----------


## Dark Fread

Franchement, hyper déçu la réaction idiote de la modération. Je crois que je vais me barrer de ce forum. 



Ah ouais, excusez-moi mais manger des asperges, c'est vraiment plus que je ne peux accepter.

----------


## Neo_13

Ya une licence légale équivalente à la licence IV pour devenir modo ? Non parce que pour avoir une responsabilité légale supérieure à celle de n'importe quel canards... CanardPC ok, mais ses membres en tant qu'individus...

----------


## O.Boulon

Au passage, je précise que je viens de contacter notre avocat pour savoir ce que nous avons le droit ou le devoir de faire dans cette situation. Je me renseigne aussi sur ce que nous encourons en cas de conclusion dramatique de l'affaire.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Ya une licence légale équivalente à la licence IV pour devenir modo ?


Bah , c'te question .... t'es la preuve vivante qu'il n'y a besoin de strictement rien pour être modo....

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous êtes gentils les gars, c'est très sérieux là, on arrête un peu la déconnade.

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors là, je dis bravo, Monsieur Boulon... 

Ne pas céder à la pression, savoir prendre des décisions dures mais justes, mais surtout faire passer le bon-sens avant l'insouciance, voilà une nouvelle fois la preuve que vous et votre équipe faites vraiment un excellent boulot, aussi bien au niveau du mag' que du forum...


Messieurs de CPC : je vous aime !!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> *C'est l'histoire d'un Barman qui essaye de se monter une affaire honnête sans trop de grabuge dans un monde en crise ...
> *


Certes, jolie histoire.
Mais là c'est dans le cas d'une proximité physique, donc plus critique. Avec une probabilité beaucoup plus prononcée de passage à l'acte immédiat.
On est quand même assez loin de messages balancés de derrière un ordinateur et des rendez-vous "avortés".

----------


## Dark Fread

En tout cas faudrait que les excités se calment un peu, parce que CPC est quand même bien gentil de maintenir un forum, si ça leur apporte des emmerdes... Après le type qui se pointe à la rédac comme un fauve, deux ahuris qui s'envoient des menaces et vous voilà obligés de contacter un avocat, non mais ça va loin, calmos.  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme871

Mince je savais pas que c'était si tendu. 
Dire que j'ai parlé avec les Gros Cons suce-nommé  ::mellow:: 
J'aurai pu trop mourir en fait  ::huh:: 

Bon sérieusement, je vois pas le souci, si la modération pense qu'il ya motif de ban, y'a ban et on ferme sa mouille.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas comment ça peut dégénerer comme ça alors que le point de départ de ce forum c'est les jeux vidéos, le truc fait pour s'amuser quoi.

----------


## sissi

Amen

----------


## Kamikaze

La non-assistance à personne en danger est l'engagement de la responsabilité pénale d'une personne qui n'interviendrait pas face à une personne courant un danger.
L'engagement a lieu si :

-La personne a connaissance du danger ;
-Elle est en mesure d'agir ;
-L'action ne présente pas de danger pour la personne ni pour un tiers.

----------


## Aghora

Ca jette un froid cette histoire...je retiens la leçon en tout cas.

----------


## TheToune

J'hallucine. ::mellow:: 
Que deux mecs se prennent la tête et que ça dérape j'ai déjà vu.
Qu'on commence a projeter la responsabilité sur un ou des modos qui ont fait leur travail je trouve ça parfaitement ridicule.

Boulon n'est ni votre mere, ni votre amis, ni un flic ... Il n'a absolument rien de plus à faire que ce qu'il a déjà fait.
C'est encore plus vrai si les deux abrutis et leurs supporters continue d'entretenir ces échanges. On appelle ça des fouteurs de merdes en général.

Et si il y en a un qui se sent menacé physiquement... Les flics sont là pour ça. Mais ca ne me semble pas etre le cas vu qu'il est aussi con que l'autre pour chercher à lui répondre  ::rolleyes:: 
La seule responsabilité des modos c'est de veiller à effacer les conneries du forum. Point ! :<_<:

----------


## Morgoth

Certes.

----------


## Frypolar

> La non-assistance à personne en danger est l'engagement de la responsabilité pénale d'une personne qui n'interviendrait pas face à une personne courant un danger.
> L'engagement a lieu si :
> 
> -La personne a connaissance du danger ;
> -Elle est en mesure d'agir ;
> -L'action ne présente pas de danger pour la personne ni pour un tiers.


Ben voilà, je vois pas comment Boulon est en mesure d'agir. Gros con 1 et 2 seraient ses voisins, O.K., s'ils habitent à Toulouse et lui à Lille je vois pas  ::o: .

Pour ce qui est de la pseudo-solution "prévenir les flics", si jamais tu le fais Boulon, promet nous de filmer la scène. J'imagine déjà la tronche du flic quand tu lui diras qu'il faut protéger n°1 parcequ'il a été menacé sur un forum de jeux vidéos par n°2  :^_^: .

Sans rire, on dirait des gamins de primaire qui menacent de raconter que Toto a triché aux billes à leur oncle/cousin/papa qui est dans la police/justice et que donc Toto ira en prison jusqu'à la fin de ses jours (normal, on triche pas aux billes  ::(:  !!). Faut arrêter là  ::|: . Si on pousse votre raisonnement jusqu'au bout, toute personne qui a lu ce post ou ceux des deux zigotos pourrait être poursuivi pour non assistance à personne en danger  ::rolleyes:: .




> La seule responsabilité des modos c'est de veiller à effacer les conneries du forum. Point !


Dissimulation de preuves  ::o:  !!!

----------


## Aghora

Vous savez bien comment c'est un forum public. Les esprits s'échauffent, certains deviennent très violents, d'autres deviennent paranoïaques. Alors ça ne m'étonne pas ce qui s'est passé.
J'ai presque envie de dire que ça a pris des proportions franchement démesurées et aussi de dire qu'une nuit de calme et tout le monde est calmé le lendemain ( ::mellow:: ).

Sauf que le fofo ne peut pas prendre le risque de prendre ça avec légèrereté.


En deux mots (si c'était pas clair) : Boulon a pris la bonne décision.

----------


## TheToune

> Vous savez bien comment c'est un forum public. Les esprits s'échauffent, certains deviennent très violents, d'autres deviennent paranoïaques. Alors ça ne m'étonne pas ce qui s'est passé.
> J'ai presque envie de dire que ça a pris des proportions franchement démesurées et aussi de dire qu'une nuit de calme et tout le monde est calmé le lendemain ().
> 
> Sauf que le fofo ne peut pas prendre le risque de prendre ça avec légèrereté.
> 
> 
> En deux mots (si c'était pas clair) : Boulon a pris la bonne décision.


Non mais comme je disait que des gens se chamaille c'est "normal" ... Enfin ça arrive quoi ....
Ce que je comprend pas c'est qu'il y ai des gens pour aller faire chier boulon et lui attribuer des responsabilité ???
Comme ci boulon avait des responsabilité civiles vis a vis des utilisateurs du forum ...  :<_<:  Ils se croient dans une cour de récrée avec les gentils pions pour les empêcher de se taper dessus ?   ::P:

----------


## Aghora

C'est un peu ça oui.

Les gens paniquent, voient deux types proférer des menaces de mort, veulent tout faire pour empêcher ça. Soit en demandant gentiment au modo (cela demande une assez bonne maîtrise de soi et un certain recul), soit en perdant tout sens commun, en tentant de faire peur ou d'intimider le modo ("si tu fais rien, t'en porteras la responsabilité").

Je sais c'est dingue.

----------


## Kette

> Non mais comme je disait que des gens se chamaille c'est "normal" ... Enfin ça arrive quoi ....
> Ce que je comprend pas c'est qu'il y ai des gens pour aller faire chier boulon et lui attribuer des responsabilité ???
> Comme ci boulon avait des responsabilité civiles vis a vis des utilisateurs du forum ...  Ils se croient dans une cour de récrée avec les gentils pions pour les empêcher de se taper dessus ?


Et là tu viens de me donner envie de faire une partie de foot sur le béton de la cour.  ::mellow::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est un peu ça oui.
> 
> Les gens paniquent, voient deux types proférer des menaces de mort, veulent tout faire pour empêcher ça. Soit en demandant gentiment au modo (cela demande une assez bonne maîtrise de soi et un certain recul), soit en perdant tout sens commun, en tentant de faire peur ou d'intimider le modo ("si tu fais rien, t'en porteras la responsabilité").


Mouias; Pour la deuxième catégorie, quand on voit comment sont tenus les forums JV les plus "réputés", feraient mieux de fermer leur gueule. CPC a certainement l'un des forums les mieux régulés. Parfois peut être un peu trop, mais au moins les débordements sont rares et vite tuer dans l'oeuf.

----------


## Aghora

Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils avaient tort ou raison. Je ne fais que constater.

Après ça vaut ce que ça vaut.

----------


## johnclaude

Si je peux me permettre je donne mon avis à deux balles dont tout le monde se fout: sincèrement je pense que la modération a fait ce qu'il fallait.

Question subsidiaire: admettons qu'on parle de L4D, et que je dise malencontreusement à un forumeur qui me propose une partie avec lui "fais gaffe je suis mauvais je vais peut être te tuer au pompe dans le dos" je risque rien, ou alors faut que j'apprenne à jouer comme un PGM.

----------


## Hybrid

Oui, Boulon à très bien agi en fait, par contre j'vois pas l'intérêt d'en discuter et qu'un lock serait préférable je pense.

Et juste pour que les gens arrêtent de débattre sans savoir de quoi ils parlent :
- ça ne concerne pas les JV
- ça n'est pas une petite embrouille de1j, ça fait plusieurs semaines
- c'était surtout vocalement sur TS et non sur le forum

Alors svp arrêtez de tenter de donner des leçons :/
(J'sais pas si mon post va être sup)

----------


## Aghora

Non puisque ce topic n'a pas pour seul but de parler des deux énergumènes.

----------


## Herrmann Goulag

Je pense que Boulon a raison : demander l'avis d'un avocat et basta.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

> ALLEZ VOUS FAIRE FOUTRE SOMBRES CONNARDS, JE VOUS PISSE DANS LA BOUCHE. ET J'AI MANGE DES ASPERGES.


Euh quelqu'un a un décodeur??

----------


## ToasT

> Euh quelqu'un a un décodeur??


Manger des asperges, ça fait pisser.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Non, manger des asperges, ça donne à l'urine une odeur très forte.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Les Smacks aussi.

----------


## Igloo

C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi l'histoire de la responsabilité de Boulon... (l'embrouille je la connais pas et je m'en branle en fait)  ::|:

----------


## Lucaxor

> Les Smacks aussi.


J'ai toujours voulu en parler à quelqu'un. C'est tout à fait véridique et personne ne me croit!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Haaa les Smacks... Combinés à des asperges c'est le combo ultime.  :B):

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

J'avais demandé un décodeur pas des déconneurs ::P:

----------


## kilfou

> ALLEZ VOUS FAIRE FOUTRE SOMBRES CONNARDS, JE VOUS PISSE DANS LA BOUCHE. ET J'AI MANGE DES ASPERGES.



Han, je savais pas qu'on avait les compositeurs de la zik de Fallout 3 sur le forum  !!! ::o:   ::P:

----------


## crAsh

> Les Smacks aussi.


Faut que j'aille m'acheter des smacks ! ::o:

----------


## Sao

> Faut que j'aille m'acheter des smacks !


 Et un avatar, j'ai cru que c'était Yam.

----------


## jp_math

> Les Smacks aussi.


Ça dépend à quelle profondeur tu les enfonces dans l'urètre et s'il y reste des croutons...

Bon ben sinon je viens de voir tout ça et  ::o: .

Parfois la connerie humaine est désarmante. 

Boulon, faut bien faire attention à pas trop prendre ce genre de conneries trop à cœur. 

C'est toujours les Golios qui croient que tout leur est du (y compris la "justice" sur le lieu privé que constitue un forum qu'ils ne sont d'ailleurs pas obligés de fréquenter) qui font le plus de bruit.

----------


## Morgoth

> Oui, Boulon à très bien agi en fait, par contre j'vois pas l'intérêt d'en discuter et qu'un lock serait préférable je pense.
> 
> Et juste pour que les gens arrêtent de débattre sans savoir de quoi ils parlent :
> - ça ne concerne pas les JV
> - ça n'est pas une petite embrouille de1j, ça fait plusieurs semaines
> - c'était surtout vocalement sur TS et non sur le forum
> 
> Alors svp arrêtez de tenter de donner des leçons :/
> (J'sais pas si mon post va être sup)


Je cite Hybrid qui a très bien résumé la chose.

----------


## Alab

> Et un avatar, j'ai cru que c'était Yam.



Plus 1 !

Sinon c'était des habitués de longues date ou pas ces gens ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On s'en fout.
On va arrêter d'en discuter maintenant kue tout le monde est informé.

----------


## johnclaude

On va discuter d'un vrai truc important: les forumeurs peuvent-ils voter pour des points de ban quand Boulon met des k à la place des q?
Peut on prendre des mesures répressives à son encontre à base de chansons de Lara Fabian?

----------


## Alab

Justement je lui ai poser la question du pourquoi du comment ? (sachant que kue veut dire gâteau en thaïlandais, c'est peut être révélateur)

----------


## Frypolar

> Justement je lui ai poser la question du pourquoi du comment ? (sachant que kue veut dire gâteau en thaïlandais, c'est peut être révélateur)


La touche Q de son clavier est cassée. Et mettre simplement un "k" serait se rapprocher du SMS donc il met "ku" au lieu de "qu" histoire de respecter au mieux la langue.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sauf kand j'ai la flemme.

----------


## afterburner

> Ça dépend à quelle profondeur tu les enfonces dans l'urètre et s'il y reste des croutons...


Après m'être farci les 30 pages (ouais jsuis un ouf, j'ai 3h de ma vie à perdre...)
Je vote pour qu'on ajoute ce meme à la liste, l'histoire des croutons dans l'uretre et du _forumthon_ qui a suivi pour s'offrir les services d'un avatar virtuel en page d'acceuil.

C'etait quoi d'ailleurs l'adresse de ce site pourrave avec Papa noel, un vieux clone de Antoine aux antilles et la ch'ti?

Sinon, Boulon, l'avocat, c'est Grand Maitre B. ???

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Sauf kand j'ai la flemme.


Non mais sérieusement. Combien ça nous coûte de te racheter un clavier ? 
Y'a pas de problème, on se cotise tous, ou je te fais un chèque mais là la farce dure depuis trop longtemps, et c'est tout à fait blessant pour les rétines.

----------


## L'invité

> Non mais sérieusement. Combien ça nous coûte de te racheter un clavier ? 
> Y'a pas de problème, on se cotise tous, ou je te fais un chèque mais là la farce dure depuis trop longtemps, et c'est tout à fait blessant pour les rétines.


T'arrives trop tard.

----------


## O.Boulon

La seule fois où j'ai vu un clavier EEEPC 701 azerty en boutique, il était à 58€.

----------


## b0b0

Sur le net ça se trouve pas cher.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Et puis y'a bien 58 forumeurs désoeuvrés pour t'en payer un, à moins que ca ne soit déja fait  :tired: 
edit : ha tiens sur ebay j'ai déja trouvé bonheur

----------


## Sp1d3r

Puis t'as une chance insolente, c'est le Q. 

Un 'alt-shift | A | Alt-shift' et ça te fait un Q sous windows.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Angelina

Vous comprenez rien à rien, c'est "La Disparition" selon Boulon. (du "ku" en l'occurence)

Ça lui fait un style, un accent typographique. 

C'est un défi littéraire, une lubie, une coquetterie.

----------


## Say hello

Une innovation linguistique pour faire évoluer l'orthographe vers une nouvelle étape étymologique.
C'est un précurseur, un visionnaire dépassant les académiciens français, ces vieux croulants qui ne voient pas que la disparition du "qu" pour un "k" est l'avenir de notre langue!

----------


## Angelina

La Disparition est un roman en lipogramme écrit par Georges Perec en 1969 et ne comportant pas une seule fois la lettre e.

----------


## Angelina

En remplaçant ses "q" par "ku", Boulon rend hommage à l'Oulipo, en soulignant l'insidieuse et rampante kikoololisation de la socièté post-moderne.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Putain t'es chiant Angelina, c'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais, je voulais proposer à Boulon qu'il fasse des phrases en n'employant pas la lettre Q.

Si seulement je finissais plus tôt je t'aurais niqué.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> *Si seulement je finissais plus tôt je t'aurais niqué.*



C'est l'un des inconvénients des 35h.

----------


## Bibeuf

> C'est l'un des inconvénients des 35h.


Ou des transports en commun en IDF...

----------


## Angelina

> Si seulement je finissais plus tôt je t'aurais niqué.


Si ça peut te réconforter, je lui ai dit il y a 6 mois déjà; t'as pas été en retard de juste 1 heure.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Réflexion faite, non je n'ai plus envie de te niquer, parce que si tu radotes et rabâches des trucs depuis six mois c'est que tu ne dois plus être très frai(che)s et que les vieux(ieilles) ça me dégoute.

----------


## johnclaude

> Et puis y'a bien 58 forumeurs désoeuvrés pour t'en payer un, à moins que ca ne soit déja fait 
> edit : ha tiens sur ebay j'ai déja trouvé bonheur



Mais bon tu peux toujours lui en acheter un nouveau si tu veux, il q ne q va q pas q utiliser q la touche q q pour q autant q.

----------


## afterburner

> Coliposte blabla.


  Tu t'es pas gouré dans l'adresse? Ils sont pas à Pantin maintenant?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Regarde la date...

----------


## znokiss

emdéaire.

----------


## johnclaude

> Tu t'es pas gouré dans l'adresse? Ils sont pas à Pantin maintenant?


Pas à l'époque.
Quand même si ce truc c'est pas l'oeuvre d'art totale que visait noel mamère à bagdad je m'y connais plus.
http://media.ldlc.com/ld/products/00...00660308_2.jpg

----------


## Brocoli Man

C'est magnifique. Probablement plus massif que son EEEPC mais qui s'en soucie ?

----------


## johnclaude

Hé il m'arrive un truc. Depuis quelques jours j'ai l'impression qu'un running gag s'installe avec une coutume qui serait de crier anus en jouant à TF2.
Donc je voudrais savoir de qui ça vient, le pourquoi du comment, et surtout si ça restera seulement sous TF2 à priori (et merde faudrait que je me mette à y jouer correctement)

----------


## Pelomar

Je revendique la paternité de crier "Anus" sur TS avec des canards, peu importe le jeu.
Enfin non c'est pas nouveau, on (bon ok, je) le faisais deja sur CSS.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je suppose que Freud aurait beaucoup à dire sur le stade anal.

----------


## Pelomar

Ben a la base le truc c'etait de se prendre pour un type des force spéciale en gueulant "CONTAAACT !" des que tu voyais un ennemi.
Et puis un jour j'eu envie de varier un peu.

Et c'a été le drame.

----------


## johnclaude

Ok, merci pour les éclaircissements.

----------


## Guest

Anus=> Georges Abitbol. S'tout.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais Pelomar, tu vas vite à t'approprier ce qui a été fait par d'autres...

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouais Pelomar, tu vas vite à t'approprier ce qui a été fait par d'autres...


J'ai bien précisé "sur TS avec des canards".

Non parce que sinon, "Anus", ca doit faire quelques millénaires que c'est sorti sans raison par des crétins.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de spacebat ?  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=6192

----------


## Threanor

Je dirais même plus http://lmgtfy.com/?q=space+bat

----------


## johnclaude

Dites les gens de canardpc, c'est quoi mon sous titre "C4+1"?
Une allusion à mon bolide de course tout droit sorti de l'imagination délirante d'ingénieurs psychopathes de citroen? Si c'est le cas j'avoue je suis le fils spirituel de michael night, et j'espère toujours qu'elle me parle via ma montre.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je pense que ca veut dire "catin" en l33tsp34k
Quelqu'un de haut placé te considère donc comme une catin. 

Non ?

----------


## kilfou

Bien vu, j'avais juste pensé à la C5 moi.  ::lol::

----------


## Boitameuh

Quelqu'un en sait plus sur cet énergumène ?

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...ko#post2138116

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est Boulon. Pas un seul "q" dans tout le texte, ça ne trompe pas.

----------


## kilfou

> C'est Boulon. Pas un seul "q" dans tout le texte, ça ne trompe pas.







> *Merko* 
>                                                                          Bon mek je pense ke ya un problemme ac ton blog merko psk merko sais moi tu t appelle pas merko alor je te consielle de le suprimer ou de le renome sur un autre nom de blog psk je suis l assitence skyrock pi je pense *que* je pourais te suprimer mais bon fais le toit meme psk j aime pas que des autre personne se prenais pour moi psk je deteste sa alor stp enlve se blog avant que tu a des problemme ac sky ou sky hack psk je suis pas du style a rigoler avec seut qui pike mon prenom psk moi je suis 1 mongolito_---


 ::siffle::

----------


## Jeckhyl

(y'en a un deuxième après mais chuteuh)

----------


## Boitameuh

Le mystère reste entier...

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Quelqu'un en sait plus sur cet énergumène ?


Il se définit lui même comme un mongolito. Croyons le sur parole  :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

> Il se définit lui même comme un mongolito. Croyons le sur parole


Je pense que l'edit de DocTB n'est pas étranger à cette phrase  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Brocoli Man

Non ? Je tombe des nues  ::o: 
Quelle malhonneté de doc Tb, j'en aviserai les autorités compétentes monsieur. Ca ne va pas se passer comme ca.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non ? Je tombe des nues 
> Quelle malhonneté de doc Tb, j'en aviserai les autorités compétentes monsieur. Ca ne va pas se passer comme ca.


Mais si  ::w00t::  ! Et c'est pas la première fois en plus  :tired: . Surtout qu'il nous retire le plaisir de lire le message en version original  ::o: .

----------


## Alab

Ah une question, que signifie exactement le :nelson: qui est plus ou moins utilisé. Référence à Nelson Monfort ? 
Si oui pourquoi ? 
Si non pourquoi quand même ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Ah une question, que signifie exactement le :nelson: qui est plus ou moins utilisé. Référence à Nelson Monfort ? 
> Si oui pourquoi ? 
> Si non pourquoi quand même ?


Non ça fait référence au Nelson des Simpsons qui se moque des gens avec son fameux "Haha".

Edit: le premier post à tellement besoin d'une mise à jour que s'en est presque triste.

----------


## alx

> Ah une question, que signifie exactement le :nelson: qui est plus ou moins utilisé. Référence à Nelson Monfort ?


Rho l'autre il connait pas....  :haha:

----------


## Alab

Ah ok, merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne parce que je pensais pas à ce nelson là.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Ah ok, merci d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne parce que je pensais pas à ce nelson là.


 :tired:

----------


## alx

En fait, tous les Nelson ont toujours l'air de dire "haahaa !"

----------


## Phenixy

Ouais, faut mettre à jour le topic, en expliquant le "pourquoi" des running gags pour la postérité.  :Cigare: 

Par exemple, le Kernel 32, où le 19.5, je les connais, mais je suis pas sûr de leur origine (la taille de l'attribut de Casque pour le 2e si je ne m'abuse)... Même si je lis CPC depuis les débuts et Joy bien avant ça, suffit de rater un numéro et ça y est, t'es perdu...

----------


## johnclaude

Dans la partie hardware y a un truc qui devient à la mode en ce moment ce sont les dérivés de cette réplique qui est passée culte de façon instantannée (et nous on dit ça pour rire on est des gentils geeks, alors que l'auteur originel j'ai bien peur que non)




> C'est le genre de question qui me fait assez halluciner sur ce forum, venant de noky et hfr on a pas l'habitude de voir ca


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...6&postcount=13

----------


## johnclaude

Alors c'est quoi le délire du moment sur la hardtek? J'ai râté le truc et je vois du hardtek partout dans les titres de topic du coup je me dis que je peux pas prendre une demi journée pour vivre sans qu'il se passe un truc :nolife:

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Alors c'est quoi le délire du moment sur la hardtek? J'ai râté le truc et je vois du hardtek partout dans les titres de topic du coup je me dis que je peux pas prendre une demi journée pour vivre sans qu'il se passe un truc :nolife:


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37595

----------


## johnclaude

Et merde ça fait chier d'être un vieux con je sais même pas ce que c'est comme truc du hardmachin.

----------


## M0zArT

Il ne vaut mieux pas que tu l'apprennes.
Saches néanmoins pour ta gouverne que l'on distingue notamment 2 types de hardtek : la hardtek italienne et la hardtek néerlandaise.
C'est tout ce que j'ai retenu de mon petit tour ce matin sur Wikilaidia.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Des fois il y a des vérités qu'il vaut mieux laissées enfouies.
Loin. Profond. TRèèèèèèèèès profond.

----------


## elkoo

Tu remarquera qu'il est derrière du barbelé. C'est certain, il doit y avoir une raison.

----------


## ElGato

> Kevjumptagueur
> C koi le son elle dechire la zik﻿
> 
> 
> JeromeTheJumpstyler
> DJ Furax VS Redshark - Hungarian (Toxik Waste Mix)
> 
> Tu﻿ peux la retrouver sur la compil : "Cap'tain 14 Years" ;-)
> 
> ...


 ::mellow::

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est du "vrai" ? 


...


...



...




Non.  Impossible. Je veux pas le croire.

----------


## gun

J'avais vu des types pillsés danser beaucoup "mieux" que ça dans une soirée hardcore. Mais j'suis aller qu'une fois, j'ai été vaciné.  ::O: 




> Il ne vaut mieux pas que tu l'apprennes.
> Saches néanmoins pour ta gouverne que l'on distingue notamment 2 types de hardtek : la hardtek italienne et la hardtek néerlandaise.
> C'est tout ce que j'ai retenu de mon petit tour ce matin sur Wikilaidia.


C'est pas la même que le Hardcore en fait ? Genre Rotterdam Terror Corp, les pompes hydrauliques des ports d'Amsterdam.. En tout cas moi j'ai jamais aimé sauf une, qui faisait a peu près ça voila les paroles:
BIM BOUM, BAM BAM! BIMBIM BAM BAM ! BIM BOUM BAM BAM, BIMBIM BAM BAM.
Mais bon je vais demander à tu sais qui en fait.

----------


## TehHolyOne

Mais comment ça vaut pas une bonne danse de MC Hammer le Hardtek  ::|:

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est tout de même assez vaste la hardtek, c'est pas un genre précis mais une branche de la musique électronique.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est tout de même assez vaste la hardtek, c'est pas un genre précis mais une branche de la musique électronique.


 :tired:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Tu remarquera qu'il est derrière du barbelé. C'est certain, il doit y avoir une raison.


Il vient d'apprendre qu'il avait son brevet ?

----------


## Chan

Bourrée Auvergnate riprisent' !

----------


## Arseur

> Vidéo d'un môme sur ressort


 :^_^: 
Merci pour le fou rire !

----------


## golwin

C'est vraiment un art de vie. C'est la femme de ménage qui va être contente !

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Tu remarquera qu'il est derrière du barbelé. C'est certain, il doit y avoir une raison.



Mais y'a vraiment des gens qui font ça?

Genre pour de vrai?

----------


## Kette

Putain, on (les Belges) va encore passer pour des niouks.  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

Ben moi je trouve pas ça ridicule, moins que son survet' en tout cas.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ben moi je trouve pas ça ridicule, moins que son survet' en tout cas.


T'es pas au lit toi?  ::O:

----------


## El Gringo

Je suis partout, tout le temps.

----------


## Ezechiel

Omagad  ::O: 

Finis pas toute les bières qui restent dans mon frigo avant que je rentre chez moi siteuplé  ::(:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Dire que je connais quelqu'un qui fait ça  ::O: .

----------


## alx

Il finit toutes les bières ? Le salaud !

----------


## tenshu

> C'est tout de même assez vaste la hardtek, c'est pas un genre précis mais une branche de la musique électronique.


Là on parle de Hardstyle rien à voir, les zozo qui font leurs "jumpstyle" feraient un arrêt cardiaque dans une free assaisonnée de hardtek.

----------


## johnclaude

Dites j'arrête pas de tomber sur une image d'un gosse avec une moustache d'hitler sur un fond de drapeau dont je connais pas trop la signification mais qui me rappelle des films et des jeux avec des SS, on m'explique pourquoi c'est drôle et pourquoi ceux qui postent ça ne se prennent pas un bon coup de pompe dans le fion?
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1688

----------


## El Gringo

> Dites j'arrête pas de tomber sur une image d'un gosse avec une moustache d'hitler sur un fond de drapeau dont je connais pas trop la signification mais qui me rappelle des films et des jeux avec des SS, on m'explique pourquoi c'est drôle et pourquoi ceux qui postent ça ne se prennent pas un bon coup de pompe dans le fion?
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1688


Le gosse déguisé c'est un classique, il a eu plein de variations. Dans le cas présent j'étais pas au courant et je comprends pas du tout (le message notamment) alors je vais demander aux autres modos.

----------


## LaVaBo

> le 19.5, je les connais, mais je suis pas sûr de leur origine (la taille de l'attribut de Casque pour le 2e si je ne m'abuse)...


 Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'est la "Fée 2000" qui visite Casque Noir (peut-être pendant le réveillon de l'an 2000), et qui lui offre un voeux.

----------


## kilfou

J'ai lancé ici un topic sur les sous-titres persos du forum et leurs origines. Viendez expliquer le vôtre !  ::):

----------


## alx

Non.

----------


## Say hello

Woa je viens de retomber sur un vestige de CPC en faisait une recherche google ("canard wc"..  ::ninja:: )




Vraiment retomber sur ça en ayant le 200e sur mon bureau..
ça donne un coup de vieux.  ::ninja:: 

(Ouai ça explique pas de connerie du forum ou autre, mais ça fait partie du temps d'avant donc j'ai trouvé le topic adapté..
Et je vais surement me faire traiter par une petite demi douzaine de membre de rédac qui l'ont en bookmark.  ::cry:: )

Mais bon..



ça vaut le coup.

----------


## johnclaude

Dites, vous m'expliquez le délire des signatures de post Teocali?
Moi aussi je veux rire!

@+, Arka

ps: oui lui il me faisait délirer à signer tous ses messages.

Téocali

----------


## Alab

Bah je crois que c'est parce que le dit Teocali ne peut pas s'empêcher de signer tous ses messages même les plus courts et que Boulon s'ennuyait et qu'il voulait ptet l'embêter, enfin je dirai ça. ^^

Teocali.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, c'est pas CanardPC ça. C'était fait par Threanor avant qu'il travaille chez CPC. C'est pas pareil...
Les vieux ont fini par nous rendre meilleur.

----------


## ArkSquall

> Bah, c'est pas CanardPC ça. C'était fait par Threanor avant qu'il travaille chez CPC. C'est pas pareil...
> Les vieux ont fini par nous rendre meilleur.


 ::huh:: 
Lapin compris...

Tu parles du post au dessus de celui de JohnClaude?

----------


## johnclaude

Laisse-le, il a un manque affectif à combler suite au départ de Gringo (comme nous tous  :Emo:  ) alors quand il écrit n'imp tu laisses couler.

Teocali

----------


## Alab

> Lapin compris...
> 
> Tu parles du post au dessus de celui de JohnClaude?




Celui d'au dessus.  ::P:  ::rolleyes:: 

Teocali.

----------


## ArkSquall

> http://carlnet.no-ip.org/facepalm_implied.jpg
> 
> Celui d'au dessus. 
> 
> Teocali.


Tu remarqueras que le post en question date un peu...  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Pourquoi "les forum de méchant"? j'ai loupé quoi comme épisode?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...-a-telecharger

Les méchant.

----------


## Darkath

Le rapport avec CPC ? (oui on est méchant, mais tu change le titre parceque t'as vu un truc sur commentçamarche.com ou bien ?)

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum, tu veux vraiment que je te montre le rapport ?

----------


## Darkath

Enfin au moins maintenant vous êtes 2ème sur google quand on tape "forum de mechant" \o/

----------


## Lt Anderson

Wouaimay ce serait bien de faire au moins les accords.

"Les forum de méchant"... Non rien?  ::ninja:: 


Bon okay y'a la majuscule, mais pour le reste on fait quoi? On laisse comme ça? Re- ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Le rapport avec CPC ? (oui on est méchant, mais tu change le titre parceque t'as vu un truc sur commentçamarche.com ou bien ?)



Je dois avouer que j'ai pas compris non plus  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain les cons, c'est les forum de méchant.
C'est comme ça sur le topic original alors vous bouclez vos putains de bouches de crasseux et vous allez traîner votre misère intellectuelle ailleurs.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Enfin au moins maintenant vous êtes 2ème sur google quand on tape "forum de mechant" \o/


Non, premiers (avec ou sans guillemets).  :Cigare: 

En même temps je ne sais pas si c'est une expression très recherchée...

----------


## darkgrievous

Heu ...
Sinon on le trouve où le scrabble à télécharger  ::ninja::

----------


## xheyther

> Putain les cons, c'est les forum de méchant.
> C'est comme ça sur le topic original alors vous bouclez vos putains de bouches de crasseux et vous allez traîner votre misère intellectuelle ailleurs.


Un réponse claire net et précise. Méchant c'est au singulier par que Boulon !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Putain les cons, c'est les forum de méchant.
> C'est comme ça sur le topic original alors vous bouclez vos putains de bouches de crasseux et vous allez traîner votre misère intellectuelle ailleurs.


Boulon has spoken.

*You speak when you're spoken to.*

----------


## TheToune

> Putain les cons, c'est les forum de méchant.
> C'est comme ça sur le topic original alors vous bouclez vos putains de bouches de crasseux et vous allez traîner votre misère intellectuelle ailleurs.


Ouais genre là où on joue à des scrabbles gratuit  ::(:

----------


## ShinSH

> Putain les cons, c'est les forum de méchant.
> C'est comme ça sur le topic original alors vous bouclez vos putains de bouches de crasseux et vous allez traîner votre misère intellectuelle ailleurs.


Putain, mais je devrais dire ça quand j'ai des gars qui jouent aux capello en commentaire de mes news...  ::o:

----------


## johnclaude

Tu devrais rien dire, tu devrais danser.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu devrais rien dire, tu devrais danser.


Ah çay malin ça... Çay facile en plus...  :tired:

----------


## Erokh

un truc qui me turlupine depuis uqelques temps: 
ça vient d'où l'expression "mer et il est fou!!" (ou un truc du genre)?
Parce que je l'ai vue quelques fois sur le forum, mais j'ai jmais capté ni le sens véritable, ni l'origine du truc

----------


## MystereGomme

> un truc qui me turlupine depuis uqelques temps: 
> ça vient d'où l'expression "mer et il est fou!!" (ou un truc du genre)?
> Parce que je l'ai vue quelques fois sur le forum, mais j'ai jmais capté ni le sens véritable, ni l'origine du truc




Premier résultat Google, je comprend que tu ai pas capté.  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> un truc qui me turlupine depuis uqelques temps: 
> ça vient d'où l'expression "mer et il est fou!!" (ou un truc du genre)?
> Parce que je l'ai vue quelques fois sur le forum, mais j'ai jmais capté ni le sens véritable, ni l'origine du truc


C'est la faute à b0b0. :dénonceunbordelais:

----------


## OlG-fr

Donc en gros à CPC vous n'aimez pas le Scrabble...C'est un peu discriminatoire je trouve... :tired: 



> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a210762...78a8800017.jpg
> 
> Premier résultat Google, je comprend que tu ai pas capté.


 ::O:

----------


## reveur81



----------


## LaVaBo

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e617e70...6f021103fc.jpg


Donc en fait c'est une stratégie marketing pour attirer tous les attardés déçus de commentcamarche ?

*se rappelle de ce que rapporte le forum niveau tunes

Ah, donc en fait c'est une stratégie anti marketing pour attirer tous les attardés déçus de commentcamarche ?

Hmm, les voies du CPC sont impénétrables, dira-t-on.

----------


## lokideath

C'est marrant mais niveau référencement pour le jeu vidéo ca ne doit pas vous aider...
Je propose donc "Le forum de méchant et des jeux vidéos"  ::lol::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est marrant mais niveau référencement pour le jeu vidéo ca ne doit pas vous aider...
> Je propose donc "Le forum de méchant et des jeux vidéos"


Formule redondante.

REFUSE.

 :^_^:

----------


## xheyther

> C'est marrant mais niveau référencement pour le jeu vidéo ca ne doit pas vous aider...
> Je propose donc "Le forum de méchant et des jeux vidéos"


"Les forum de méchant des jeu vidéo"

Faut respecter l'esprit quand on copie hein.

----------


## Maxwell

Je comprends pas le truc des forum de méchant. Pourquoi reprendre une expression à la con d'un topic vieux d'un mois sur comment ça marche ?

----------


## Medjes

> "Les forum de méchant des jeu vidéo"
> 
> Faut respecter l'esprit quand on copie hein.






> C'est même "Les forum de mechant".
> 
> Sans accent s'il te plait.
> 
> Mais, bon, t'inquiète, on mettra ça sur le dos de Boulon, comme d'hab...


Exactement! rien de mieux que l'original !

----------

